# And now for something completely different...



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2005)

With my personal life in total turmoil, (long story) and my stress levels at an all time high it's time to turn a new leaf.
My fitness goals have been plummeting faster than the speed of light and I figure now is the time I really need to regain my focus and get my ass in gear.
The purpose of this journal is to make me accountable to myself, to keep track of my workouts and make sure that I am working in a forward direction.  Recently excuses have been all to easy to find and I'm not doing myself any favours, my lack of training and crappy diet along with my current life 'issues' have me heading fast towards my own pit of depression and to hell with that!!! I'm not prepared to go down just yet.
It's also a place to let off steam when I think I'm at breaking point... I swear there are men in white with straight jackets looming around the corner! 
I'll try to keep the bitching and whining to a minimum.  
Time is in short supply these days so entries may be brief but I will try to at least log something daily.
Yesterday was my first day of training in a while, I started a new program and it felt good to be back and was better than I had hoped for - I'm hurting today.   
My current fitness goals right now are, in short, to get big!   
Next years Canadian Figure Nationals are to be held in July and I need more mass if I hope to place higher.
So here goes... let's see what changes I can effect.   

*Current Stats:*

Weight 173.4lbs   
Height 5'10"
Chest 40.75"
Waist 31"
Hips 41"
Thigh 22"
Calf 14.5"
Bicep 13.5"
Forearm 10.75"

Wow! I've never broken the 170lbs barrier until recently, I'm of mixed feelings as to where I'm at now with my physique, it's heavy for me and a lot of the weight has been from over indulging, hence the 31" belly! At the same time I am not prepared to diet right now when my goals are to make gains.  I have cut the crap from my diet for the most part in the past couple of days and for now that's good enough, I dare say I will drop a little weight from the clean diet and post-workout cardio alone.

*Workout Split:*

Chest/Back
Legs
Shoulders/Traps
Arms/Abs

This is a workout split I stole from MASS Cycle, it's something new and fits nicely into my schedule.  Workouts initially will be performed every other day.

*Tue Oct 25/05*

*Chest/Back*

BB Bench Press 8/8/8/7 - 95/105/115/125
BB Bent Over Row 8/8/8/5 - 80/95/95/110
DB Incline Press 8/8/8/6 - 40/40/40/45
Medium Grip Front Lat Pull Down 7/7/6 - 100/110/110
DB Flys 10/10 - 25/25
Cable Narrow Grip Seated Row 9/10 - 100/90

*Cardio*

Treadmill - Incline 10 - Speed 3.3 - 30 Mins


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*Great journal title....love it*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome back.. I missed you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow...

I have personal issues causing me weight problems as well...My problem is that I, personally, can't stop eating shit because it tastes so yummy.  Add a few good beers (Ie. not the light ones) and there is my problem.  

Good luck.  In the end personal problems are typically easy to solve, problem is, who wants to be a big fatass once they are solved.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> I have personal issues causing me weight problems as well...My problem is that I, personally, can't stop eating shit because it tastes so yummy.  Add a few good beers (Ie. not the light ones) and there is my problem.
> 
> Good luck.  In the end personal problems are typically easy to solve, problem is, who wants to be a big fatass once they are solved.



Hell, this is another reason why I need to be back here!  You made me smile and laugh and I so need that right now.  Thanks.   

Jake, thanks... good to be back!   

Foreman Rules - Glad you like the title, I'm still a big Monty fan.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

I glad to see you back!!!! :bounce:

A couple moments everyday makes the difference - 

You will always find freako's like me in here, we know that you need to WO,
and understand that your maniacal training and dieting is "NORMAL" and something you love - 

I for one will be lurking and cheerleading
(rah-rah)


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck Kerry.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

UPDATE!  Every day!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2005)

Kickass title.  I recognized it instantly.  Those goofy guys are hillarious!

Really though, you have one of the best female physiques I've seen.  It took lots of hard work and discipline to obtain that body, and I'm sure you can muster up that mental fortitude once again.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks MM, Denise.   

Gonna keep this brief because I am knackered!

Had a great, but very busy day, started with clients at 5am, worked most of the day, got my training in and just got back from the gym with my daughter Taryn who is rehearsing like crazy for the Sandra Wickham Fall Classic show in two weeks where she will once again be guest performing a fitness routine to some Marilyn Manson songs.    Also guest performing in the show are IFBB Pro BB Autumn Raby and Fitness Olympia Champ Jen Hendershot!!!  This is gonna be a blast!!!!!   
Here's the poster for the show with Taryn in the left hand corner.




I'll be volunteering again this year at the show and am hoping to once again get the thankless job of tanning and oiling the male bb!   
Looking forward to meeting and chatting to Jen backstage too, I hope to get some picks of her with Taryn. 
Watching Jen win this years Olympia was awesome, she has to be the most charasmatic, entertaining, crowd pleasing fitness pro.
Onto my workout now, it was leg day    the first in three weeks and I was dreading it!
I am definately down on strength big time on _all_ my workouts right now and squats really sucked but apart from that it wasn't too bad of a workout and it felt good to be training again, I am gonna be sore!
Now I must cram in some food and dive under the covers in order to be back up again at 4am, I am in dire need of some quality zzzzzz's, the recent stress I've been under has been taking it's toll on my sleep but I am hoping that working out again will help alleviate that, it's also been a pretty good day on the home front which is a huge relief!   

*Legs*

SM Squats 8/8/8/5 - 90/140/140/160 (Pussy!  )
Incline Leg Press - Calves 10/10/10/8 - 360/450/500/600
SLDL 8/8/8/6 - 135/185/185/200
Leg Extension 10/10/8 - #13/#15/#17
Seated Calf Raise 10/10/10 - 115/125/125
DB Side Lunges 8/8/8 - 25/4040 

The DB Side Lunges felt very awkward to me, this was my first time doing them but I am hoping that in time they will feel easier.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> UPDATE!  Every day!



Okay, okay already! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Kickass title.  I recognized it instantly.  Those goofy guys are hillarious!
> 
> Really though, you have one of the best female physiques I've seen.  It took lots of hard work and discipline to obtain that body, and I'm sure you can muster up that mental fortitude once again.



Hey thanks CowPimp... I'm working on mustering with all my might.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Britchick,

I hope you achieve your goals and wish you the best of luck.  My friend owns a lodge up in Terrace, BC.  Although you are located quite a ways south, you live in a very beautiful part of the world.  I'll follow along with your journal.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


I want to go - 

I want to meet Jen Hendershot :bounce:




			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> I am in dire need of some quality zzzzzz's


 -  It's just a thing... sometimes you can't change it...

Worry it about it when you can do something...

Now go to bed!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi boilermaker, thanks for stopping by.  BC is definately a beautiful province! 

Monkey - good morning. 

Actually I did get a wicked nights sleep last night, I fell watching a yoga video featuring Rodney Yee - this was a gift from a guy at the gym and I wanted to put forth the effort to be able to say I went home and watched it.  In this video Rodney performs all the yoga moves at sunrise on a beatiful secluded beach.  
Hell, I didn't even have to do the moves, all I had to do was watch to feel totally relaxed... my kind of workout!!! lol  
I am actually interested in incorporating some yoga into my program, I am sure though that this will be somewhat challenging for me since yoga is definately not something that will come to me with ease, I do see it as being something beneficial for me though.

4:50am... off to work we go.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 29, 2005)

*Shoulders/Traps*

Military Press - Front 10/8/8/6 - 55/60/65/65
BB Shrugs  8/8/8/5 - 205/205/205/225 
DB Lateral Raise 8/8/8/5 - 20/20/20/25 (Single Arm For Last Set)
DB Shrugs 8/5/8 - 80/90/85
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/8 -105/115
Plate Raise 10/10 - 35/25

*Cardio*

Treadmill - Incline 10 -12 - Speed 3.3 - 30 Mins

Damn, am I ever sore from my last two workouts!!! lol  It's all good though, I'm enjoying the feeling.  Workout felt good, cardio was tough today.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice lateral raises 

No wonder why you have such great delts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

Moving bigger #'s than me -


----------



## BritChick (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Jodi.  How's training going?

 :bounce: You know how to make my day MM.  I really wish my Military Press was stronger, I still get caught up with numbers, I would love to press quarters... one day.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

You're one strong lady.  I would be thoroughly impressed to see a female moving those numbers at my gym.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're one strong lady. I would be thoroughly impressed to see a female moving those numbers at my gym....


 
There are chix at my old gym that could hit more than me on most motions...
But they are on the sauce, and their faces look like a catchers mitt -


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There are chix at my old gym that could hit more than me on most motions...
> But they are on the sauce, and their faces look like a catchers mitt -



Sounds like my kind of woman.  Minus the sauce and the catcher's mitt and the, uh, er, okay... I guess not...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, this is a good one. By the way, I am in love with your split, ha.  Can you link me to the MASS cycle thing?  Goodluck girl, keep it going in the gym and life will be where you want outside the gym.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like my kind of woman.  Minus the sauce and the catcher's mitt and the, uh, er, okay... I guess not...



 


Hi sox, thanks for stopping by.   
Here is the link to the site http://www.mass-cycle.com/pages/index.asp


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

That just popped into my head...

*OMGROFL* - hahahaha

         

(A pretty ornament)

       






sorry... (me=  )


----------



## BritChick (Oct 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That just popped into my head...
> 
> *OMGROFL* - hahahaha
> 
> ...



Oh do behave! lol   

Hey, she bought it... I just wonder if in years to come she will remember and figure it out!!!

Just looking up some classes, taking the plunge on Wednesday and trying a Bikram's yoga class... should be interesting... and sweaty by the sounds of things!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh do behave! lol
> 
> Hey, she bought it... I just wonder if in years to come she will remember and figure it out!!!
> 
> Just looking up some classes, taking the plunge on Wednesday and trying a Bikram's yoga class... should be interesting... and sweaty by the sounds of things!!!


Yeah!?...
 That's all you need...

To get your (ahem) "energies" flowing -


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the link.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bis/Tris/Abs*

BB Curl 10/10/10/8 - 55/60/65/70
Skull Crushers 10/10/10/8 - 55/60/60/65
Superset:
Hanging Oblique Leg Raises 20/20
Knee Ups 20/15 (Crap... don't know the proper name for these )
DB Incline Curls 8/8/6 - 30/30/30
Cable Straight Bar Pressdown 8/8/8 - #12/#12/#12
Leg Raises 20/20/20

Having a great day, busy but I feel awesome! 
Three new clients today - all of who seem very cool. Great arm workout felt pretty strong considering what a slacker I've been.
Off to take doggies for a run (them not me!) then home to get ready for trick or treating with Rod and kids.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

....


... 
(Sounding suspiciously normal!?)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

Monkey man...this is God...Amscray.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Oct 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> ...
> (Sounding suspiciously normal!?)



The wonders of modern medicine!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The wonders of modern medicine!!!


  ...

All you need is to see this halloween costume...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2005)

Workout was pretty good considering it was a night time training session After 2pm my workouts suffer and by 8pm at night they normally suck! Rod wanted to try to get back to the gym so I felt I should be there for him, he's been doing pretty good with his depression lately thankfully things at home are slowly getting better... I hope they stay that way.
So one husband is on the mend whilst the other (my ex) is fucking up all over the road again. Got a call today to say he got kicked out of rehab and has been shipped off basically to some religious retreat... I give it a month tops!  Shitty thing is telling the kids that they won't be seeing their dad this Christmas and that he can't have any contact outside of the farm for two months.  The shittiest thing of all is that my 8 year old daughter is pretty much spent on emotion for him now and said quite candidly that she doesn't think he'll ever get better and she doesn't much care anymore.  My son still has sympathy for him... my ex loves to play victim to him.  For me I just get mad - what kind of father decides to start heroin at 35 when he has a 6 and 8 year old kid???!   

Anyhow workout as follows...

*Chest/Back*

BB Bench Press 8/3/5/8 - 115/135/125/115
BB Bent Over Row 10/8/8/5 - 95/105/105/110
DB Incline Bench 10/2/3/7 -40/45/45/40
Medium Grip Lat Pull Downs 10/7/8 - #10/#11/#10
DB Flys 10/10 - 25/25
Cable Narrow Grip Low Row 10/10 - #10/#10


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I did it!    I survived my first Bikram's yoga (hot yoga) class - though it felt like I might die a few times!   
It was the 7am class and small, apparently most classes have about 25 participants, this morning there were 5 guys and myself and a male trainer... damn the luck!   
Actually I was kinda suprised, I sort of presumed it would be mainly women with a sprinkling of guys.  
I think I did okay for my first time, getting used to the 110 degrees for 90 mins wasn't too bad at all, though I did get dizzy on a couple of the poses. Some of the poses (there are 26) I nailed and felt pretty damn heroic and there were others that left me feeling very inept!!!
Overall I _think_ I enjoyed it  .  If I am going to take something such as yoga I definately want it to be taught in the right environment (not a noisy gym) and by a certified trainer (we have a few 'Mickey Mouse' yoga trainers at World's who I swear take a two hour course which enables them to teach!)  The instructor was very good, gave lots of one on one attention and made me feel at ease in the class without singling me out as the newbie!
Anyhow... they have invited me back for a week of free classes and I've been told that with yoga 'more' is better.  So back at it tomorrow morning at 9:30am... admittedly I'm not totally sure yet if I'm going back for the yoga or to be outnumbered by sweaty men in swimming trunks!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> admittedly I'm not totally sure yet if I'm going back for the yoga or to be outnumbered by sweaty men in swimming trunks!!!




Swimming trunks are better than banana hammocks or plum smugglers.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> If I am going to take something such as yoga I definately want it to be taught in the right environment (not a noisy gym) and by a certified trainer (we have a few 'Mickey Mouse' yoga trainers at World's who I swear take a two hour course which enables them to teach!)


Sounds like a West coast business crowd morning WO... - 

I did Yoga as an "anti" to my old powerlifting WO, and I hear you when you
say, "take it at a real studio"...

Sooooooooo much better -


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Swimming trunks are better than banana hammocks or plum smugglers.



 Never heard these ones before! 

Morning Dale, MM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Never heard these ones before!


Not J.C. Penny...  

Look in your "OTHER" catalog -


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Look in your "OTHER" catalog -



LOL how did you know I have the catalogue???!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Keep your head up and your heart light!!! Hope everything works out!!! W/O's are looking Great too!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Keep your head up and your heart light!!! Hope everything works out!!! W/O's are looking Great too!!!



Thanks, nice to see ya.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2005)

Had my second class of yoga today and it was a packed class, 40 participants which took the 110 degree room up a notch... holy crap, talk about sweat!
I found today's class a LOT more challenging than yesterday, (maybe it was the lack of men in swimming trunks to distract me from my pain?!) not sure why, I did feel pretty freaking dizzy a few times and the instructor urges you to work through these spells, it's so strange to when _my_ clients feel nauseous, dizzy and disoriented and I tell them to STOP!  I managed to finish the class though with only a couple of brief pauses and I dare say I'll be back at it tomorrow... I am afterall a sucker for punishment (hence having been married twice!!!   kidding!!!).  
Right now though I feel all too aware of all my tight areas and feel like having a deep tissue massage session to work some of these areas out and then a nice long nap... but instead I'm going back to work.
Training legs tonight with Rod hopefully... be back later.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont know if I would like that class.. all sweaty with people, I would be afraid to cath something


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont know if I would like that class.. all sweaty with people, I would be afraid to cath something



The only thing that kinda grosses me out is that it's a carpeted floor!  All that sweat that isn't dripping onto the mat and towel is going into that... I had a baaaaad mental image today of all the grossness growing in that carpet and all the things you could catch from it!   
It's a brand spanking new building with new carpet and appears clean but for how long?! Ugh... why the hell did they put carpet in in the first place.   I have also wondered about working out in these kind of conditions in the height of cold season, wonder if the humidity would enhance air born germs spreading... gak, getting paranoid now!

Will post workout tomorrow... too tired, need zzzzz's.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Legs*

SM Squats 8/8/8/5 - 90/140/140/160
Incline Leg Press - Calves 10/10/10/8 - 360/360/360/450
SLDL 8/8/8/5 - 185/185/185/205
Leg Extension 10/10/8 - #16/#16/#17
Seated Calf Raise 7/10/10 - 135/125/125


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey stranger!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey stranger!!



Woohoo!!!   Jill where the hell have you been hiding???!
Great to see you... I'll drop you a pm in a bit... just dashing out to pick up daughters costume for the show next weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 6, 2005)

*Shoulders/Traps*

Military Press - Front 8/8/8/5 - 65/65/65/70
BB Shrugs 8/8/8/5 - 205/205/205/225 
DB Single Arm Lateral Raise 8/6/8 - 20/25/20 
DB Shrugs 8/8/8 - 85/85/85
DB Incline Rear Delts Flys 10/10 - 15/15
Plate Raise 10/10 - 25/35

Military press was up today, felt great!  
This routine leaves me with a wicked pump.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2005)

psssssssssttt ... I'm back in town.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Kerry, I've missed you  How are you doing? I don't think I could do Yoga like that on a carpeted floor  Looking good in here!


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Dang girl, you are strong. Keep it up.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> psssssssssttt ... I'm back in town.



Woohoo... hey NT, great see you!   
What have you been up to this past few months?



> Hey Kerry, I've missed you  How are you doing? I don't think I could do Yoga like that on a carpeted floor  Looking good in here!



Ditto!  I'm doing great right now... things are looking up.   
How are you?  
I hear ya on the carpeted floor!     I haven't been back yet, I am psyching myself out over this one.  I did do a google on Bikram yoga classes and it appears that it is standard practice for it to be performed in a carpeted room.  Hmmm... maybe I should take something else up???  I'm undecided yet if I will return or not.



> Dang girl, you are strong. Keep it up.



Hi KentDog, thanks for stopping by.  
Hopefully tonights workout will be a strong one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi KentDog, thanks for stopping by.
> Hopefully tonights workout will be a strong one.






Lets see those #'s baby! -


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2005)

*Bis/Tris/Abs*

BB Curl 10/8/5/5 - 65/65/65/60
French Press 10/9/10 - 45/55/50
Consecutive Abs:
Knee Ups 20/Leg Raises 20/Hanging Leg Raises 20/Hanging Leg Raises Obliques 20
DB Incline Curls 8/8/6 - 30/30/30
Cable Straight Bar Pressdown 10/9/9 - 120/120/110
Consecutive Abs:
Crunches 20/Alternating Obliques 15/Reverse Crunches 15/Alternating Toe Touch 10

Numbers slightly improved from my last workout I think, not bad considering the workout came at 9pm and I'd been on the go with work since 5am in the morning pretty much solidly and by the time my workout came I was so tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hiya BC! Long time no talk!
I saw a thing on one of the news shows about that kind of yoga. Good luck!
Did I see right? U are BB shrugging 225lbs??? U animal!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya BC! Long time no talk!
> I saw a thing on one of the news shows about that kind of yoga. Good luck!
> Did I see right? U are BB shrugging 225lbs??? U animal!



Hey Burner!   
Yeah, you did read the bb shrugs right... I do love it when you call me an animal!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

holy hot traps!
Grrr, baby! VERY GGGRRRRR!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2005)

what do you feel about the leg days so far? i liked mine yesterday, felt real nice, but for some reason i'm not that sore today which is certainly interesting.  maybe your right, the pumps are just brutal...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy hot traps!
> Grrr, baby! VERY GGGRRRRR!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what do you feel about the leg days so far? i liked mine yesterday, felt real nice, but for some reason i'm not that sore today which is certainly interesting.  maybe your right, the pumps are just brutal...



Leg workouts are taking a little getting used to in the sense that they seem a bit pussyish in the volume department. I am used to splitting my legs into quad/calves day and glute/hamstring day and doing more exercises per muscle group.  
On saying that it makes a nice change to not feel like hurling after a leg workout!!! 
I seem to be getting better more noticeable pumps with _all_ the workouts.  I can't say my legs have felt overly sore so far, hammies hurt a bit after the deads the first week.  My upper body though is probably feeling the after effects more so with these workouts than I normally do, so far I've felt pretty beat up from all the upper body sessions... but then I also took a bit of time off from training prior to this split.
I think I'll run this program until just before Christmas, then I am going under the knife for a bit of surgery and will likely be out of the gym for a couple of weeks over the holidays and then it will time for something completely different once again!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2005)

thats great.  i'll be keeping tabs for a while, so bare with the questions.  surgery?  what kind of surgery?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> thats great. i'll be keeping tabs for a while, so bare with the questions.
> surgery? *what kind of surgery?*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what kind of surgery?



The esthetic kind... the kind you don't like.   

MM - behave!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> MM - behave!


WHAT!? -


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> MM - behave!


ha...if you don't..she's gonna spank the monkey....wait.....is that a good thing?    Can I be naughty too? 


'Morning!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

Wo, what kind of esthetic surgery?  Do tell, do tell.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wo, what kind of esthetic surgery?  Do tell, do tell.



It's no biggie... just getting a new boob job, it's been three years since I got them done and since they are 'unders', the muscle that I have developed from heavy chest training has built up and is pushing boobies apart more than I would like... so now I have opted to get new ones, they have to re-lift the new muscle and sew up the outer pockets so they don't shift (anyone getting queasy yet??!    ) and hell... since they are putting new ones in yes, I am going a bit bigger. 
This also means no more heavy chest training for me post surgery unless I want to be doing this every 3 years or so... NOT very economical!!!
I would so love to bench 135lbs for 8 reps before Christmas, currently at 3 and I think my max was 4.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Can I be naughty too?
> 
> 
> 'Morning!



Morning Burner... naughtiness always welcome.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2005)

the kind i don't like, ha.  well i'm not a fan of implants, but with a face and body like yours, you're fine by me, ha.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's no biggie... just getting a new boob job, it's been three years since I got them done and since they are 'unders', the muscle that I have developed from heavy chest training has built up and is pushing boobies apart more than I would like... so now I have opted to get new ones, they have to re-lift the new muscle and sew up the outer pockets so they don't shift (anyone getting queasy yet??!    ) and hell... since they are putting new ones in yes, I am going a bit bigger.
> This also means no more heavy chest training for me post surgery unless I want to be doing this every 3 years or so... NOT very economical!!!
> I would so love to bench 135lbs for 8 reps before Christmas, currently at 3 and I think my max was 4.


I'm sorry...this sounds very technical for me...unders and overs?
I'm afraid I am gona have to require you posting some pics...before AND after...for scientific reasons, of course...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome workout!!!   
Really happy with my bench tonight, I made a real honest attempt for the seventh rep but once the bar touched my chest it was all over.
Had a pre-op visit with surgeon today and he wants me to take 6 weeks off post-op... 6 weeks!!!  Um... yeah, well we'll see I guess.  
Took Taryn to her dress rehearsal tonight and she did a great job, think she's going to rock the house with her routine this year... I'm excited for her.   


*Chest/Back*

BB Bench Press 8/*6*/4/6 - 115/*135*/135/125   
BB Bent Over Row 8/8/*6*/8 - 100/100/*115*/105
DB Incline Bench 9/6/6 - 40/40/40
Medium Grip Lat Pull Downs 8/*6*/7 - #11/*#12*/#11
DB Flys *7/9* - *30/30*
Cable Narrow Grip Low Row *10/10* - *#11/#11*


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi BC,

Just getting caught up on the journal.  Your certainly a powerhouse with the numbers you put up.  6 weeks will probably be a good time to get away from that carpet.  Incisions, sweat, humidity, germs, carpet = bad news for BritChick.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> BB Bench Press 8/*6*/4/6 - 115/*135*/135/125
> Cable Narrow Grip Low Row *10/10* - *#11/#11*


Jeez KM!?!?!

Wanna get a little stronger -   (once again benching more than me)

Those NGL CBL rows freestanding or seated???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

way to go! (you ANIMAL!)
 

You definately have some power there! There's only one girl in my gymthat I think that can maybe move the weight you can..but she looks NOTHING like you...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Morning fellas. 

Arrrrgghhhhh... woke up this morning to a raging sore throat... damn that Bikram's!!!   Of course I could have picked it up anywhere but naturally I am blaming it on that.

boiler - you're right I probably should take the 6 weeks off, it just seems like a helluva long time and naturally I am worried about losing any of the precious mass I have managed to gain since the BC's... oh well, I can get it back right?!   

Monkey - the rows are seated. 

Burner - I put forth all my grrr last night!   

Have a great weekend everyone... I'm going to be busy with the show so might not get a chance to post for a couple of days.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

u can still some sort of exercising, right? just not to aggrivate the post-op?
Muscle mammories...er..memory is a beautiful thing...couple 2 - 3 weeks and you should be back in the range where u were prior...

Do you notice people looking in awe / admiration that you can move the weight you can?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u can still some sort of exercising, right? just not to aggrivate the post-op?
> Muscle mammories...er..memory is a beautiful thing...couple 2 - 3 weeks and you should be back in the range where u were prior...
> 
> Do you notice people looking in awe / admiration that you can move the weight you can?




Well the doc has said NO upper body exercise for 6 weeks, and NO upper body yoga stretches.  
Walking inclines on the treadmill is fine and a light legs after 4 weeks.
Thing is because they are sewing up the pockets the healing time is longer, that and the fact that they are putting in fairly big implants, (they won't be _that_ big on my frame but they are relatively speaking big as far as amount of cc's) the most important thing is to make sure these pockets don't come undone otherwise the implants may shift and I'll be facing another re-do, obviously the bigger the implant the more stress it will put on the sutures.  Six weeks is the minimum time for healing for this and then even then I have to go back light.

I do get some looks when training heavy... it's fun, I'll admit it... it fuels my workouts to go even heavier! lol  Hey, whatever motivates ya right.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

hell yeah!
I get the occasional 'feed back'on some of the weights I move. 
U can hear the comment or whisper: that's a lot of weight! u are right, it does feed you. 

Well, don't stress the new 'girls' but the light bicycle or treadmill as you say to just be in there.
Big plans for the weekend? My buddy's son is turning 4 tomorrow, so will be going to Denver for that b-day party. Should be fun.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

This weekend is going to be taken up with the SWFC bb, fitness and figure show.
I'm volunteering and will be helping out at registration todya measuring the girls for their height classes and filling competitor bags and then all day tomorrow backstage helping with tanning and getting the guys and girls ready. My daughter is also in the show as a guest performer - should be fun.  Looking forward to the after party though!!!
We are off to the hair dressers now to get her corn rows. 
Have fun at the bd party!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

Have fun @ the show...
Break a leg to Taryn -


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

sounds like ua re gonna be BUSY!
ok..I know it's been a while since we've talked...but I did not know u have a daughter old enough to compete? Teen class?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Have fun @ the show...
> Break a leg to Taryn -




Thanks MM... I will pass on your well wishes to Taryn, she's driving me NUTS she's soooooooooooooo freaking excited!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like ua re gonna be BUSY!
> ok..I know it's been a while since we've talked...but I did not know u have a daughter old enough to compete? Teen class?



I'm not THAT old damnit!!! lol
Nah... she's only 8 but last year she was invited to try her hand at doing a fitness routine and being a guest performer, the link is still up on my home page if you care to check out her routine... it's pretty cute. 
Because she was such a hit with the audience she got invited back and this year her routine is a LOT harder.  
She would love to compete but she will have to wait a few years yet.

Oops... scratch that... the link is down - guess I should keep up to date with my own website a little better! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

I didn't think you had a daughter old enough to 'compete'...
I hope she does well and has a blast!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> boiler - you're right I probably should take the 6 weeks off, it just seems like a helluva long time and naturally I am worried about losing any of the precious mass I have managed to gain since the BC's... oh well, I can get it back right?!


I'd just recommend not rushing back into it.  I had abdominal surgery and the doc said nothing strenuous for 6 to 8 weeks.  Of course, I golfed at 4 weeks, tore the incision and had to have surgery again a year later.  Definitely not worth it (well, the morphine and percocet were good) to go so early.  You can get it back if anyone can.  BTW, nice website, very well done.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'd just recommend not rushing back into it.  I had abdominal surgery and the doc said nothing strenuous for 6 to 8 weeks.  Of course, I golfed at 4 weeks, tore the incision and had to have surgery again a year later.  Definitely not worth it (well, the morphine and percocet were good) to go so early.  You can get it back if anyone can.  BTW, nice website, very well done.



Thanks boiler.   
I will take it easy, I guess I will focus on getting my cardio fitness back on track by walking inclines and just be patient.
I really don't want to end up having more surgery than I need.
LOL @ 





> (well, the morphine and percocet were good)


 , I got my prescriptions for post-op when I visited my docs yesterday, there was one for some type of anti-inflammatory and some T3's... I insisted they switch the T3's for percocet... eh, might as well enjoy myself a little.    

Just got home from the registration for this weekends show and following that the seminar with Jen Hendershot, she is one very cool, funny lady.
It was mainly a q & a session and she was very candid.
Pretty interesting hearing her off-season and pre-contest training and dieting strategies and learning a little more about her.

Off to bed for me now as I have to be at the theatre at 7am and it's gonna be a lonnnnng day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm typing this up from bed today... sick as a dog!   
The good news is I made it through the day yesterday and the show was great!!
We arrived at the theatre at 7am and quickly got to work setting things up for the competitors, papering the floors, putting plastic on the walls and setting up trophy tables etc.  It was a fairly large novice show with over 100 competitors and a sold out night show.
I started helping with the figure atheletes when they arrived but soon got shifted over to tan up the bodybuilders. I was literally tanning from 8am - 12pm... my poor little arms and knees were sore by the end of it.  
There was one 23 year old heavyweight who made it all worth while though!    
Out of 100 competitors only two were a**holes... there always has to be a couple!  One of the female masters bb was a know-it-all biatch from hell who constantly whined and complained the whole morning... apparently by the end of the morning she had managed to offend every one of the volunteers backstage, along with the stage manager and MC, not to mention her husband was just as bad and ticking off the judges and show promoters. There was also one overly cocky lightweight bb who was a royal pain in the ass too... unfortunately he won his class so I dare say next year he will be even worse!     Other than that everyone was awesome!!!   
Taryn was with me the whole day and did a wonderful job with her routine, she did however make a teensy mistake at the end of the 2 minutes and missed one lift, that threw her off and she panicked and was looking to the side stage where I was trying to get her to just 'keep going!!!', no one would have even known had it not been for the look of terror on her face and how she ran off stage at the end... poor bugger was absolutely crushed and was inconsollable for about 10 mins.
Jen Hendershot is amazing... she took Taryn aside and told her just how wonderful she thought she was and that her lifts were incredibly hard, it was very touching to see her with Taryn right before she was due to go on herself and should have been warming up for her routine.
A bit later Jen presented Taryn with an award for #1 Guest Performer and gave her a signed photo with a personalized message to her.
When I woke Taryn up this morning though she was instantly in tears again, wow... it really had an impact on her but I think this will be a good lesson in the end one that she can take on to her future fitness endeavours.
After the show we all went to hang out at the Boston Pizza for the after party and Taryn gave Jen a BIG hug and thank you goodbye.
Here are a few pics from the day...


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 13, 2005)

Aw sorry to hear that you're sick Kerry, but damn me, you've got a lil star in the making in Taryn.Taking after her 'ol mom.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

BC,

Congratulations on the successful show.  I'm sure you are very proud of your girl.  She should be proud too, just for being able to share the stage with a pro like that.  And I'm sure she will be.............probably just take some time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

*BaNaNaS*!!!!!!!!

Jen looks um.............




Pretty Freakin Hot!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 13, 2005)

The imagination wanders..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

Only 2/100 people there were assholes?  You missing a 0 on there or something?   Heh.

On a serious note, feel better.  Sickness sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

(Remember this?...)
*POW!!!...*





*Look at those ABs!!!*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the posts guys, still feeling pretty crumby so will likely take another day off of training and get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey you!
Wow! Taryn looked great! U and hubby are gonna have to beat the boys back with clubs in another couple years....
I bet she gets asked back next time!
Sorry you aren't feeling great. Any better now?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Burner,
Yah, feeling a bit better, back at work today, signed up two more new clients... no time to be sick! lol  It's all good.
Back to the gym tonight for leggies.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

well then, take your vitamins, zinc, sudafed, etc and get at it!
(you animal!)

Gonna have todo my legs tomorrow. screw up my rotation
well, gone for the day! Have fun in the squat rack!

mike


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2005)

Well this was one freaking crazy workout!
I blew the shit out my last leg workout, numbers were up so much my husband was quite sickened at what he had to try to keep up with! lol  My squat was up 85lbs!!!! 
HOLY FUCK!!! 
Rage can be a wonderful motivator... long story but a run in with my ex had my blood boiling right before I trained - hopefully he will call again on my next workout day.   

*Legs*

SM Squats *8/8/6/5 - 225/225/225/245*
Incline Leg Press - Calves *10/10/10/8 - 450/450/450/500*
SLDL 8/*8/6/4* - 205/*225/235/245*
Leg Extension 10/*7/6* - #16/*#19/#19*
Seated Calf Raise *10/10/10 - 135/135/135*
DB Side Lunges *8/8/8 - 45/45/45*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Legs*
> 
> SM Squats *8/8/6/5 - 225/225/225/245*
> Incline Leg Press - Calves *10/10/10/8 - 450/450/450/500*
> ...


     

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

jesus christ, look at that workout.  i need an ex...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

HOLY SCHNIKES!!!
    

bet ya have that 'Frankenstein' walk today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> jesus christ, look at that workout.  i need an ex...



For it to truly work you need to find one with the personality of a third degree burn, have a kid or two with them and then watch them turn into a fully fledged heroin addict, make sure they have no sense of responsibility towards the kids and do drugs around them and feel no responsibility for any of their actions and someone who also believes they are a complete victim of life... then top that off with a really flavoured mouthy attitude and have them threaten you with lawsuits just because they know it will break your bank and they won't have to pay because they are a bum and you'll be set!   

Okay... I guess I'm still a tad pissed... maybe I should go lift again! lol



> bet ya have that 'Frankenstein' walk today?



My low back and I are at war today! lol

Morning MM, thanks for stopping by. 

Ugh... okay well I guess my immune system didn't much appreciate last nights workout, I thought I was on the mend but apparently it was the calm before the storm.

Day off for me today... time to go Christmas shopping!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

...and people wonder why I have not ever been married...
sorry you have to deal with that, BC...I can't even imagine the stress inpact...


Lower back? Nothing a lil Motrin can't cure...and a massage...in a hot tub..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... hey NT, great see you!
> What have you been up to this past few months?



Dealing with the Telus strike    They had to do an emergency reorg to keep things running ... so I went from my office job to installing/repairing phone service.  During the summer, it's a great job.  Now that winters here, it's not so great.  But I'm working inside again.  

I haven't had a chance to catch up, but it sounds as though you are doing well.

How was the Olympia?  Did you meet many others from IM?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey NT! U still doing those Pull Ups w/ BW+100+lbs???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

haven't since this strike has my schedule really twisted.  I'm not able to go on a constant basis ... although I'm hoping that will change in the next week after the next vote by the union.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

good...so if I am more consisstant...i may actaully gain on you then...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's my li'l superstar in action!   

NT - It's been a lonnnnnng strike for Telus workers, glad to hear you've been keeping busy though and get to stay warm now the weathers getting a bit nipply! 

Burner... marraige isn't so bad! lol  
I just need to learn to check resumes first!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

What a sweetie!!  Taking right after mom.  Hopefully you have the shotgun all shined up and in plain view for the rush of young men that will soon come a knock'in.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ten Simple Rules for Dating My Daughter
Rule One
If you pull into my driveway and honk, you better be delivering a package because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule Two
Do not touch my daughter in my presence. You may glare at her adoringly, so long as you do not peer at anything below the neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off my daughter I will remove them.

Rule Three
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off of your hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are idiots. If you show up at my home with your pants falling down I will be forced to ensure that they do not come off during the course of your date with my daughter by taking my electric staple gun and fastening the pants directly to your waist.

Rule Four
I'm sure you've been told that sex in today's world without a "barrier device" can kill you. Let me elaborate: I am the barrier, and I will kill you.

Rule Five
Current thinking is that in order for you and me to get to know each other, we should talk politics, sports, and other issues. Do not do this. Your ignorance and stupidity will only serve to anger me. The only information I require of you is when you will have my daughter home. To this end, you only need two words: "early" and "sir."

Rule Six
I have no doubt that you are a popular fellow, with opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it's okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you've gone out with my little girl you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry harder.

Rule Seven
As you stand in my hallway waiting for my daughter to appear, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time you should not be dating my daughter. She is doing her hair, putting on make-up, or whatever; a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like change the oil in my car.

Rule Eight
The following places are not appropriate places to take my daughter: places with beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool - places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight - places that are dark or poorly lit - places where there is dancing, holding hands, or excessive happiness - places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka zipped up to her throat - movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme. Hockey games are okay, old folks homes are better, a convent is best.

Rule Nine
Do not ever lie to me. I may appear to be a middle-aged, dim-witted has-been, but on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house.  Do not trifle with me.

Rule Ten
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of you car in the driveway for a chopper coming over a rice paddy.  When my PTSD starts kicking in, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into driveway, you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Note the camouflaged face in the window is mine. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

I liked the 2nd pic the best...technical and she looks like she is having fun!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hopefully you have the shotgun all shined up and in plain view for the rush of young men that will soon come a knock'in.



I don't... but her brother does!!!   











It's 'Crazy Hair Day' today at the kids school... I told Keegan if his Dad would shave it then he could have a mohawk... I shoulda known he'd say yes! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's 'Crazy Hair Day' today at the kids school


Oh thank god...

I thought this was normal for a second - 

I was going to suggest THIS...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

that is a great hair-do!  I love parents who don't see any harm in letting their children do crazy stuff with their hair.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

that is a great hair-do!  I love parents who don't see any harm in letting their children do crazy stuff with their hair.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is a great hair-do!  I love parents who don't see any harm in letting their children do crazy stuff with their hair.


there is a limit though....
My other office is in a mall. This girl walked past, and the assisstant and I could only lookat her and mouth: WTF????
She might have been pretty. She looked like at once..she had beautiful, raven black hair. Long. However...she shaved the sides to the scalp. (like a mowhawk) Where sideburns normally end for a guy...hers started and dangled at least 8" and the top looked like a horse's mane.
She looked like a freak...that day and everyday. Call me conservative..but if that was my daughter...ok..no daughter of mine would be dumb enough to do that to herself...but f she did..I would have had to bull dog her and shave the rest off..she could look like Sinaid O`Connor till it grew back out...it looked that bad...
(if you want to 'express yourself' there's some paint and canvass...have fun...)
oy.

ok...enuf ranting...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Everyone has their limits, ours is just a bit more liberal than most.  And everyone will run their household differently.  In ours, it would be hard to say no to most any request seeing as how we're pierced, tattooed and multicoloured haired parents.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

I wouldn't so much as mind 'her' coming home with a 'rainbow' in her hair..that can be washed out of going to a nice restaraunt...but she fuqqed up a beautiful head of hair...and sorry..but wouldnt be able to take her anywhere....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

fair enough ... we all have our limits.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2005)

My take on it for the most part is... it's just hair.
As long as my kids are getting good grades, being respectful and being good people in general then I don't mind giving a little.
There is also a little strategy here on my part... I hope by letting Keegan and Taryn experiment a little now they will have got it out of their system by the time they are teens... the whole shock value and mum's disapproval being a non-issue will likely make it less appealing by then! (I hope! lol)   
I should add if Taryn wanted to have a mohawk today it would not have happened! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

that's our whole parenting theory ... take the shock value out of 'everything' hoping that it won't be an issue in the teens.  So far, so good.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

oh..I'm with ya...but u should have seen this girls hair. it was extreme.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

how's u today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how's u today?



Hey Burner, still sick as hell but working nonetheless... I'm loaded up with cold medicine which works somewhat but I'm feeling rather napish! lol
Quick lunch break here then back to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

poor thing! I was there....I went thru 3 boxes of Sudafed. It said not to use that much, so I went to Dr. and got some pinecillan (sp) and finished it off.
Do you have a case of 'med head'? detatched? Hate that....and the always tired...hope u kill it by end of weekend! (I know it's got to be hard as a mother, but sleep is always a great combatant...)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> poor thing! I was there....I went thru 3 boxes of Sudafed. It said not to use that much, so I went to Dr. and got some pinecillan (sp) and finished it off.
> Do you have a case of 'med head'? detatched? Hate that....and the always tired...hope u kill it by end of weekend! (I know it's got to be hard as a mother, but sleep is always a great combatant...)



Hello again...
"Med Head" is that the spacey, totally out of it sensation you are referring to... if so YES!!!
Cold meds aren't doing dick.
Just got home from work, I filed training myself tonight - just feeling too shitty and I have a 5am client, so food and zzzzzz's for me.
Unfortunately I've got a crazy weekend schedule, lots of work, plus a course on Sunday for Exercise For Shoulder Rehab and Rod is going out of town to visit his folks until Tuesday... guess I just need more drugs to see me through!   
Catch up with ya later.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello again...
> "Med Head" is that the spacey, totally out of it sensation you are referring to... if so YES!!!
> Cold meds aren't doing dick.
> Just got home from work, I filed training myself tonight - just feeling too shitty and I have a 5am client, so food and zzzzzz's for me.
> ...


 
I told you get this... and fresh cold outside air & distilled water







If you would have started last week you would be better by now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello again...
> "Med Head" is that the spacey, totally out of it sensation you are referring to... if so YES!!!
> Cold meds aren't doing dick.
> Just got home from work, I filed training myself tonight - just feeling too shitty and I have a 5am client, so food and zzzzzz's for me.
> ...


I just luv how u talk....got a sister? 
Kinda funny...I also use that term: Didn't do dick...
my father's name is Richard..but he goes by Dick...oy. So I forget and slip the term in sometimes around him....he's none too pleased... 

If they have not made a dent in the cold...u might seriously want to get to the Doc adn get some real meds to kill the virus. Especially on your hectic schedule. Tomorrow...I actually get to sleep in...and I am gonna...envy me..
  
What all are you taking?
I dunno, but I read that eucinacia(sp) actaully does not work....dunno...but try something with zinc in it. I added this stuff: zicam in with the other meds and it helped....it tastes like ass..but it's only for a few moments...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just luv how u talk....got a sister?
> Kinda funny...I also use that term: Didn't do dick...
> my father's name is Richard..but he goes by Dick...oy. So I forget and slip the term in sometimes around him....he's none too pleased...
> 
> ...



LMAO... my Dad's name is Richard too and he also goes by Dick.
Sorry no sisters, just two older brothers.
Sleep in... you BASTARD! I mean that in the nicest way possible of course.   I am envious.
I don't know if I could even GET to the docs until after the weekend, too much on the go... alas no better today but I'm not completely dying yet.   
I've been taking echinacea and zinc lozenges... on top of everything else.
I still think Bikram's made me sick!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

Is the "something completly differet" in the title reffering to the fact that you stopped training and became a post whore?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... my Dad's name is Richard too and he also goes by Dick.
> Sorry no sisters, just two older brothers.
> Sleep in... you BASTARD! I mean that in the nicest way possible of course.   I am envious.
> I don't know if I could even GET to the docs until after the weekend, too much on the go... alas no better today but I'm not completely dying yet.
> ...


As long as it is said with affection....
 
As the saying goes: Call me anything u want...just don't call me late to dinner..

Well, if it pesists, might have to make that appointment!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is the "something completly differet" in the title reffering to the fact that you stopped training and became a post whore?


feel like u just got busted passing notes by the teacher in class?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is the "something completly differet" in the title reffering to the fact that you stopped training and became a post whore?



Patrick you shithead... how the hell are ya???   

I've only missed one workout... where's the sympathy, where's the love?! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> feel like u just got busted passing notes by the teacher in class?



No kidding!  Not that I ever did that of course.   

Damn clients... I still need to train a few on the courtesy of phoning prior to an appt. to cancel and not 2 mins before because "well I just figured you'd be at the gym anyway"   , drove to the other gym after my morning clients for an appt. only to get there and recieve a call right before the appt. cancelling... again!  My next client wasn't 'til 4pm so I am home for a bit doing laundry, playing with my dogs and as Patrick pointed out being a post whore!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've only missed one workout..


 

Why are you still sick again?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon, those pics are awesome, I know your PROUD!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Why are you still sick again?



Yeah... I'm still feeling pretty rough, ideally I would like to hit the sack and stay there for a day or two but it's not an option... next day off - Wednesday.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon, those pics are awesome, I know your PROUD!!!



Hi Michael... thanks and yeah... I'm proud of my kids, they're alright.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No kidding!  Not that I ever did that of course.
> 
> Damn clients... I still need to train a few on the courtesy of phoning prior to an appt. to cancel and not 2 mins before because "well I just figured you'd be at the gym anyway"   , drove to the other gym after my morning clients for an appt. only to get there and recieve a call right before the appt. cancelling... again!  My next client wasn't 'til 4pm so I am home for a bit doing laundry, playing with my dogs and as Patrick pointed out being a post whore!


yep...a little common courtesy goes a long way...

..and we won't talk about my...missed appointments with the iron..but I am gonna be in there in hour and 1/2!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and we won't talk about my...missed appointments with the iron..but I am gonna be in there in hour and 1/2!



 Missed workout???! Better get cracking.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was about to go...phone rang....team lead @ Realty office called:
WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU??? U ARE 45 MINUTES LATE!!!!!!!  




So, here I sit in the office...about to leave to get cleaned up and then go downtown.
On a good note. Have a couple I am taking out to show some homes tomorrow...
there goes my super sleep in day...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2005)

Good luck with the showing today.
Are you going to work out today?
I am feeling a tad better I think, mind you it's only 7am so hard to tell how will feel later but I think I might try a workout. 
Have a great day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

Good Morning...

How are you?... -


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Good Morning...
> 
> How are you?... -



Better now that Arnie arrived.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Good morning! Happy Sunday!
I actaully made it to the gym Saturday! Wahoo!
Gonna be silly..and go again today! Watch out! that would mean...consisstancy.....

Showings went pretty well. I showed them 5 properties, now they wanna look at some townhomes tomorrow as well as go back for some pics of a couple homes we saw yesterday. (They go back to Texas on Tuesday, moving in January...)
hope they come back and buy...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Still feeling any better? Get a chance to sleep in at all? So far for this kid? Nope.
Had to wake up yesterday for those showings..and then this morning to be at the realty office. Gonna go home, take a nap, then go to gym (legs) then meet some of my club co-workers at the country bar for a little while tonight. (Wanna see something funny...watch me two-stepping) 
(I dont line dance, thank you...)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2005)

Good job on the workouts... two in a row, hang on now - wouldn't that be considered training?    
No sleep ins for me... silly clients like to train soooo damn early! lol
I planned to workout yesterday but by the time I was free to train I was toast.
I did get in a pretty good workout today though and am feeling much better... not fully over it yet but definately on the mend. 
Just got home from a course on shoulder rehab... learned a lot.   
Oh and on a dancing note.... you and me both!  I have little to no co-ordination and my dancing resembles something like a demented spider!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2005)

*Shoulders/Traps*

Military Press - Front *8/8/6/5 - 70/70/70/75*
BB Shrugs *8/8/8/5 - 225/225/225/245* 
DB Single Arm Lateral Raise *8*/8/8 - *25*/20/20 
DB Shrugs *8/8/8 - 95/95/95*
DB Incline Rear Delts Flys 10/*10* - 15/*17*
Plate Raise 10/10 - 35/35

Good workout, going up on the weights still... happy, happy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

um...almost training....I had a headache that I could not kill. I took meds, drank planty of water, but it wouldn't leave...I didn't do anything after I got home in the afternoon besides laundry..


Demented spider? I think I would actually like to see that....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

She is lying.. she dances GREAT when she is smashed hehe


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She is lying.. she dances GREAT when she is smashed hehe



I _only_ dance when I am smashed!!!   
Actually that's not true... I dance lots at home with my kids and husband... and pets! lol (Wonder if anyone remembers the YMCA cat break dancing video I made - probably better if they don't   )

Morning Jake.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

I've always (ok, at elast for a while..) wanted to learn to salsa dance. Maybe, even waltz and such. I'm gonna take some man points..but: Sahll We Dance was a great movie. Very graceful. I was flipping thru the chanels one morning and actually caught a ball room comp. That didn't look fun. Too stiff, not pleasurable. But to be able to go out and 'spin your lady' around the floor..yeah..that looks like fun.
I always joke, that the reason I am a bouncer is that because I cannot dance...I can just stand still..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

I should be a bouncer because I cant dance either 

(waits for incriminating pic to surface)

Hi Kerry


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

...just induce some alcoholic confidence..and I am Fred Astaire!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

I took a ballroom dancing class with my wife about 10 years ago (her idea, trust me) and re-confirmed that I can't dance either.  That is alot harder than it looks.  Plus, I'm not big enough to be a bouncer.  I guess I've got no business being in a club at all.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2005)

I do wish I could dance... that's one thing I am quite envious of of other people that have rhythm!
Sure, I know you can learn but when it comes to being a really good dancer I think you either have it or you don't... I was apparently last in line for this talent.
Jake... you and Funky both danced your butts off in Vegas and you looked great doing it too!  You're just too modest! 
I'm with you Burner on the Salsa dancing... that looks like fun.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2005)

enter .............. TADA ............

the dance machine.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

see that boyz...she said..she's with ME! WHAOO! Mine! ALL mine!
muahahahahahaa....

One of the guys that I went to real estate school with owns a dance studio...I might have to hit  him up for some lessons. 

Seen the movie: 'My Blue Heaven' - Steve Martin?  The Merengue! (sp)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2005)

having some rhythm has it's benefits.  Last weekend, I was on the dance floor with a group of hotties.  As I came off, this guy asked if I knew them, I said "no, they just asked me to dance with them"  He bought me a drink ....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

..so u are in charge of rounding up women next year in Vegas....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> With my personal life in total turmoil, (long story) and my stress levels at an all time high it's time to turn a new leaf.



Things for me have recently had a dramatic turnaround for the better and I figured I had better update my journal.
A lot of the turmoil I was dealing with was due to my husband being  chronically depressed to the point that he was barely able to function at all, his personality changed so much that I barely recognized him as the man I married.  Anyone who has either suffered from chronic depression or is close to someone who has will know just how much it can impact a person and everyone around them.
It's been an ongoing battle and is something that runs in his family.
We've been through this before but this time around after almost 18 months in a very downward direction I was wondering if we would make it through it this time.
Finally after serving up some pretty stiff ultimatums I got my husband in to see a doctor and psychiatrist... the psychiatrist (a client of mine) has truly been a life saver, with the right cocktail of medication Rod is back on track... well actually better than back on track, as I told him I don't think he's EVER been this healthy before.    
I even admitted that I actually quite like him again now.    
I guess I was just remembering all we have been through over the past few months and years and feeling very grateful that things are finally good again and that I am not dreading coming home every day anymore.
Life is good.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

I can relate, I'm glad things are better for you Sister Kerry, keep your chin up and your heart light!!! Have a GREAT Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Things for me have recently had a dramatic turnaround for the better and I figured I had better update my journal.
> A lot of the turmoil I was dealing with was due to my husband being chronically depressed to the point that he was barely able to function at all, his personality changed so much that I barely recognized him as the man I married. Anyone who has either suffered from chronic depression or is close to someone who has will know just how much it can impact a person and everyone around them.
> It's been an ongoing battle and is something that runs in his family.
> We've been through this before but this time around after almost 18 months in a very downward direction I was wondering if we would make it through it this time.
> ...


All this couldn't have had anything to do with you then right -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> All this couldn't have had anything to do with you then right -



Tsk... oh course not! I'm totally marvelous darling.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can relate, I'm glad things are better for you Sister Kerry, keep your chin up and your heart light!!! Have a GREAT Thanksgiving!!!



she's in Canada! 

Great news Kerry, you deserve to be happy


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2005)

This is good news


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

That's great to hear things have changed for the better.  Depression is no joke, and it is despressing in and of itself to watch someone else go through it.




			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> I even admitted that I actually quite like him again now.



Haha, I just thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone... what a great bunch of people!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2005)

awww shucks ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2005)

*Bis/Tris/Abs*

BB Curl 10/*10/10/5* - 65/*65/65/70*
French Press 10/10/7/8 - 50/55/55/50
Lying Leg Raises 20/20/20
DB Incline Curls *3*/6/8 - *35*/30/25
Cable Straight Bar Pressdown 8/*7/4* - 120/*140/130*

Short and sweet tonight, didn't take the appropriate rest intervals as we trained very late and our sole mission was to get to the gym and get the workout done fast!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

You've got some very impressive numbers in here.    There aren't any women where I train that are anywhere close to you.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You've got some very impressive numbers in here.    There aren't any women where I train that are anywhere close to you.



Thanks TT.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

holy crap! U are almost curling as much as I am! OY!
 
Glad to hear that things are getting better! I cannot imagine what you had been going through. I just that from my experience, that i will get down for a few days, then clears up and I can press on again. Glad to hear that things are improving for you!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking very impressive BC.  Hope things stay on the right track at home


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

'ello? <echo...echo....>
where is she?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 28, 2005)

Still here... just been a little busy.
Weekend was busy working and baking up a storm for the holidays, it was actually kind of fun, the kids helped me out and I had a couple of rum and eggnogs along the way.
Today was a 15 hr day for me. Phew... great but exhausting!
Work is rather stressful of late, some big changes new managers, a complete overhaul of the PT system...  so far the changes don't really seem to be for the better and I'm one of the few people left from the original staff it's making me feel a little uneasy.  I know my clients love me and are getting results and I am a conscientious employee... I'm still left with a feeling of unease.  The new manager seems to be firing people off left, right and centre for no apparent reason just some excuse about restructuring.
I know if I got cut I could make it somewhere else without a problem but I have a great client base and would hate to see this position end.
Bit of added stress before the hols but what can ya do???!
Ironically I am actually looking forward to my op on the 19th if only for the fact it means some time off with family for a couple of weeks. 
Four exercise only on the workout and then I jammed out and called it quits for the day.

*Chest/Back*

Bench Press 5(1)/3(3)/7(1)/5(3) - 135/135/115/115
BB Bent Over Row 8/8/8/6 - 105/105/105/115
DB Incline Press 7/6(1)/4 - 40/40/40
Medium Grip Lat Pull Down 7/3/6 - #11/#12/#11


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

They're not going to fire you.  You could kick any man's ass.  It wouldn't be a wise move if he likes to have fully functional testicles.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

aloha chica!
wow! u bench 135???!!!   
(U are an ANIMAL!             )


that sucks about the job...but it sounds as if u have a loya base...maybe they'd follow u to the new gym...if that ended up going that way?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> They're not going to fire you.  You could kick any man's ass.  It wouldn't be a wise move if he likes to have fully functional testicles.



LOL female boss!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow! u bench 135???!!!
> (U are an ANIMAL!             )



Not for much longer!!! lol
Trying to get in 8 @ 135 before I have to start training like a girl.   



> that sucks about the job...but it sounds as if u have a loya base...maybe they'd follow u to the new gym...if that ended up going that way?



I think if I got canned my clients would flip but I don't think most of them could afford to follow me... the packages are expensive and most of my clients have paid in advance and have many remaining sessions.

Hopefully it won't come to this.  I do essentially like my job and the gym, I just don't like being left in the dark and not getting straight answers. 

Woke up this morning to SNOW! Kids were ecstatic, dogs went psycho in the yard for about 2 mins then decided the warmth of the house was a much better place to be, and me... I'm just hoping the roads aren't too bad for driving. More snow is expected all week.

Off to work now...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

then go and kick her hubby in the ding ding!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not for much longer!!! lol
> Trying to get in 8 @ 135 before I have to start training like a girl.
> 
> 
> ...


remember: before and after pics are being requested....hey...its my birthday in a couple days...this is my wish... 

I think it is supposed to snow here tomorrow...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2005)

Ugh... I so don't like the cold.  Definately NOT a snow bunny... where the fuck did the sun go???! Brrrr.
Been snowing all week on and off, not enough to stop me driving anywhere but enough to be a royal pain in the ass.
Been busy as hell wrapping stuff up for the holidays, finished all my Christmas shopping, wrapped all the gifts, baked all my Christmas goodies and planned my daughter's birthday.  Why am I still shopping for gifts???!
Have picked up some stuff for me along the way... always seems to happen and takes the burden out of the holiday season!     One new purchase involved a new harness for 'the girls' which I demoed (sp?!) for Rod much to his horror!  Apparently it resembles something that Bridgette Jones would wear but damnit... gotta look after these babies, can't afford $7,000 every 3 years.   
Training was off again this week, still fighting whatever the hell it is I have, need to get to docs, think I need a course of anti-biotics to kick this one in the ass but have been swamped with new clients, I'm surprised at how many people are signing up this close to Christmas, I expected an influx in the New Year but not now... last minute panick attackers trying to fit into their holiday dresses I guess... hmmm... not sure about the guys?!
Was supposed to train last night but Keegan's ortho check-up turned into him having 3 teeth pulled... poor bugger.
Trained legs today, Rod pussied out on me - bastard, hate training legs alone, well at least when I'm feeling tired and sick, didn't follow the usual program, just did what I could get my head around and didn't go for any heroics.

*Legs*

H-Squat Machine 10/10/10/10 - 500/500/500/500
SM Lunges 10/10/8/8 - 135/135/145/145
Leg Extensions 8/8/8 - #17/#17/#17
Single Leg Lying Leg Curl 8/8/8 - 25/25/25
Single Leg Seated Leg Curl 8/8/8 - 60/60/60


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

cunt


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cunt



I love you, when Ivonne kicks you out there is always a home for you here.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> One new purchase involved a new harness for 'the girls' which I demoed (sp?!) for Rod much to his horror!  Apparently it resembles something that Bridgette Jones would wear but damnit... gotta look after these babies, can't afford $7,000 every 3 years.
> Training was off again this week, still fighting whatever the hell it is I have, need to get to docs, think I need a course of anti-biotics to kick this one in the ass


Hey hottie!
Not sure what u mean by buying a harness for the girls? oh...wait...like a bra? I thought u were talkig abot your actual daughters! 

I still have congestion here too..and that is after I went to the docs to get anit-biotics! I feel better today...so might not have to go back for more (read: better) meds...

I think I would luv to work out w/ you! I could be the guy all the other guys envy. 
"Yeah...she's w/ me....no..that plate isn't for me...it's for her.....u think she groans here you should hear her...."
oops...gotta little ahead of myself there.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!
> Not sure what u mean by buying a harness for the girls? oh...wait...like a bra? I thought u were talkig abot your actual daughters!
> 
> I still have congestion here too..and that is after I went to the docs to get anit-biotics! I feel better today...so might not have to go back for more (read: better) meds...
> ...



LOL!
I have one client who likes to toss out some extremely blatant inuendo's during his workouts with me, I actually obtained this client because another female trainer couldn't handle his comments... I actually find it quite amusing, I just make him suffer when he gets really out of line, he's not that bad, he just likes to test the water and I'm not one to get offended easily.
Sorry to hear you've still got some infection, damn germs!   
I'm taking it easy this afternoon and evening watching movie with a bed full of kids, dogs and my hubby.  Just watched Polar Express, next up War of the World's - though I've heard it's shite.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I love you, when Ivonne kicks you out there is always a home for you here.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL!
> I have one client who likes to toss out some extremely blatant inuendo's during his workouts with me, I actually obtained this client because another female trainer couldn't handle his comments... I actually find it quite amusing, I just make him suffer when he gets really out of line, he's not that bad, he just likes to test the water and I'm not one to get offended easily.
> Sorry to hear you've still got some infection, damn germs!
> I'm taking it easy this afternoon and evening watching movie with a bed full of kids, dogs and my hubby.  Just watched Polar Express, next up War of the World's - though I've heard it's shite.


I think I'd like to watch u put a guy in his place....leave him a quivering pile of flesh....    (or just make his workout that much harder with the vocal promise of: "oooh...u are gonna PAY for that remark")

I have both of those movies! I wastched WoW the other night. It's pretty good. I think Dakota Fanning (little girl) should be up for some awards with her performances she does...

I have the Orient Express, but have not watched it yet. 
I'd rather be in bed with someone warm tonight...but I gotta go to work at the club....wait...   hhmm....I still could....if I just drop my standards....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd rather be in bed with someone warm tonight...but I gotta go to work at the club....wait...   hhmm....I still could....if I just drop my standards....



 

Dakota Fanning is awesome!    Tom Cruise I could live without.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise I could live without


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Dakota Fanning is awesome!    Tom Cruise I could live without.


didn't drop my standards....


What??? u don't care for 'mr. Scientology?'


----------



## BritChick (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> didn't drop my standards....
> 
> 
> What??? u don't care for 'mr. Scientology?'



Phew... good for you on holding onto those standards Burner!   

Mr. Scientology... nah, never ever got what is so great about him, he's a mutt and he can't act worth shit imo, I swear I was waiting for him to give his 'you - complete me' line at the end of War of the Worlds!  
On saying that the movie was wayyyy better than I actually had hoped for, I had a couple of people tell me it was slow... I don't know what the hell they were watching?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom Cruise is a jerk...

But, Oprah Winfrey must be assasinated within my lifetime


----------



## BritChick (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise is a jerk...
> 
> But, Oprah Winfrey must be assasinated within my lifetime



Awww... you don't like Oprah, how come?  I don't watch her show or anything but she doesn't bug me.  Rod affectionately calls her Orca and can't stand her either.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Phew... good for you on holding onto those standards Burner!
> 
> Mr. Scientology... nah, never ever got what is so great about him, he's a mutt and he can't act worth shit imo, I swear I was waiting for him to give his 'you - complete me' line at the end of War of the Worlds!
> On saying that the movie was wayyyy better than I actually had hoped for, I had a couple of people tell me it was slow... I don't know what the hell they were watching?!


yeah...I'm not into that 'coyote ugly' dating...  

I dunno, I think he is an ok actor...he fits his style, (action) He's no Mel Gibson, or Denzel Washington...


Oprah...she's ok...
I did have a problem with her when she cried racial when they wouldn't let her into that department store.

It's not a racist thing...it's a:"we're closed for the day and come back tomorrow thing"


----------



## BritChick (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...I'm not into that 'coyote ugly' dating...
> 
> I dunno, I think he is an ok actor...he fits his style, (action) He's no Mel Gibson, or Denzel Washington...
> 
> ...



Really?! Never heard about that incident with Oprah, oh man.

Trouble with Tom is not so much that he is 'bad' just that I think he is _exactly_ the same character to me in every damn movie, his style to me just never changes at all, regardless of the flick... that's why I always see him saying lines from his old movies.

Just got back from physio with Rod for his shoulder after 6 months of trying to get him talked into treatment.  Turns out it's his rotator cuff that's fucked, the physio really worked him over but I am hoping that it will ultimately help in the end.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

those aren't the kind of massages I would enjoy...
hope he's better!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2005)

Funny the kinds of little things that can make you happy, yesterday I went for my pre-op check-up with my gp and he had to use the bigger cuff to take my blood pressure!   

Rod's shoulder is currently too bad to train any upper body so I snuck in a quick shoulder workout by myself between clients yesterday morning.


*Shoulders:*

Back Press/Front Press (Alternating) 10/10/10/10/10/10 - 65/65/65/65/65/65
DB Single Arm Side Laterals 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
Seated Side Lying Laterals 10/10 - 10/10
Fwd Plate Raise 10/10/10 - 25/25/25


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Funny the kinds of little things that can make you happy, yesterday I went for my pre-op check-up with my gp and he had to use the bigger cuff to take my blood pressure


 


What the hell Kerry???

You cant just keep lifting till youre bigger than me -


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

what are back presses?

ppsst....you are an....ANIMAL!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What the hell Kerry???
> 
> You cant just keep lifting till youre bigger than me -



Why not?!   



> what are back presses?



Behind neck press.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

u know those are BAD for your rotator......


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u know those are BAD for your rotator......



I agree that there are lots of people for which this exercise is not a good choice, such as those with poor external rotation flexibility. 
For myself I think it is fine and find it to be one of the best building exercises for my delts.  Us figure gals gotta build them delts up!  
As for my husband with the gimped shoulders I'd freak if he went near it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

oh...so YOU are SPECIAL.....  
I prefer using DB's and use the natural arc my arms take...
I used to do them on a Smith machine, but to get the bar past my nose, I had to angle the seat so I was doing an extreme inc. bench press.
I have not done bb mil presses for while, 'cause I did dislocate my left shoulder WAY back when and the bar puts it in a bad position...cybex makes a good machine I use and alternate w/ db presses...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

Just a quick lackadaisical arm workout today, have to say I'm losing motivation quickly here what with the holidays fast aproaching and only one week left before I am off upper body workouts for 6 weeks - also off the ECA stack pre-op... damn hard to get fired up at 5am without it! 
Had some friends over last night for a Christmas drink... or two, lol, I was feeling it today.

*Bis/Tris*

BB Curl 10/6/8/8 - 65/70/60/60
French Press 10/10/10 - 45/50/50
DB Seated Hammer Curl 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
Cable Straight Bar Press Down 10/10/10 - #9/#11/#11
Concentration Curl 9/9 - 20/20


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so YOU are SPECIAL.....



I'm so glad you agree!  

I do the presses on the Smith machine sometimes, especially if I want to push the weight a little and don't have a spot.  
Ew... dislocated shoulder, touch wood I've had no real injuries so far.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi BC,
I just started reading your journal today...wow you lift some impressive weights..

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

no spot..another reason I like DB's...if can't get it up...wait...the weight..that is...
I can just put them down...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi BC,
> I just started reading your journal today...wow you lift some impressive weights..
> 
> Vanessa



Hi Vanessa,
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

> ...if can't get it up...wait...



And I wasn't even gonna touch this one!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Kerry.  I don't like to stop in too often because the numbers you push around embarass me!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry.  I don't like to stop in too often because the numbers you push around embarass me!



LOL!
Hey, stop by in February, I'll be back to lifting like a girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I wasn't even gonna touch this one!


thought u would appreciate that...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL!
> Hey, stop by in February, I'll be back to lifting like a girl!


But you won't have to bring the bar down as far on your bench press!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

she will have to go to DB's....don't wanna hurt the 'girls'.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> But you won't have to bring the bar down as far on your bench press!



LMAO! 
No more chest training for me _period_ after this op, that's gonna be a tough one to handle!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> But you won't have to bring the bar down as far on your bench press!


 
 *ROFL!  *

I wish I could do that on Olympic lifts somehow?  - ** 

 


Hey K!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi MM. 
Just in from work... gonna play some blackout with the kids now... they are getting good at it these days!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> No more chest training for me _period_ after this op, that's gonna be a tough one to handle!


 
not even pec dec?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not even pec dec?



Not even!!!
Pec deck would probably be one of the worst to do, anything that pulls the chest w i d e apart.
I'm seriously going to lay off chest training altogether.
I didn't train chest for two years after last surgery, I managed to maintain the muscle development I had and my chest still got striated during contest season.  
Then in the last year I got the bright idea to train chest again, duh!
I started light but that didn't last long! lol  
In one year of training the implants shifted a lot due to the muscle mass increase pushing them out, I was told this would happen and tada... it did.
I'm glad with the gains I've made but simply put I can't afford $7,000 every few years so I will lay off training chest altogether and hope I can keep what muscle I have.
It will also mean eliminating certain tri exercises, no more bench dips for me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not even!!!
> Pec deck would probably be one of the worst to do, anything that pulls the chest w i d e apart.
> I'm seriously going to lay off chest training altogether.
> I didn't train chest for two years after last surgery, I managed to maintain the muscle development I had and my chest still got striated during contest season.
> ...


 

You must be in love with your boobs...




 
(Hmmm, have my penis removed, or be able to squat!?!?!?)
 


 
I'll have to get back to you on that


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You must be in love with your boobs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!
Hey, I'm quite partial to my boobs... I have no problem admitting that.  
I think it comes from having spent 28 years with NONE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

gotcha...but consolation for no chest workouts...I am afraid..you are gonna have to post pics....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gotcha...but consolation for no chest workouts...I am afraid..you are gonna have to post pics....



Well we took some last night, both in and out of clothes, I might post the first kind post-op!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 9, 2005)

Well...

I thought about it, and I can't part with my Johnson...
And would have to give up squatting..

But I decided I could part with 1 ball - 
(and then "I" could get an implant)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> I thought about it, and I can't part with my Johnson...
> And would have to give up squatting..
> ...



Hmmm... would you bother with an implant for one ball?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... would you bother with an implant for one ball?!


 
Pshhh... Yeah! -  

You gotta have a set - 



Whats the next Ms Monkey gonna say if
she sees Johnny-One-Nut???


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL!
> Hey, I'm quite partial to my boobs... I have no problem admitting that.
> I think it comes from having spent 28 years with NONE!



I like your boobs to


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like your boobs to


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well we took some last night, both in and out of clothes, I might post the first kind post-op!



You better advertise them flagrantly when you do, dammit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You better advertise them flagrantly when you do, dammit.



You guys are too much! lol

Feeling a little rough today after entertaining company last night.
Drank a rather large quantity of margaritas, caramel apple martinis and baileys on the rocks, it was fun though and a rare occassion to get that smashed!  
Felt like total shit this morning of course and had to return to bed with an ice pack and T1s for my head... got up took dogs for a walk, ate a big cooked breakfast and then returned to bed where I have just now surfaced from.
Last week of work and training for me coming up before my two weeks Christmas vacation and op - can't wait!
Already starting to think about National prep for next year, I am considering Jan 1 to be my start date for training since that's when I am going to start on a slow tapering diet and cardio and I'll be back to the upper body workouts in Feb,probably a new journal for the contest prep coming in the New Year - clean starts always feel so good.    I would like to keep a very detailed journal this year of my contest prep, not sure if I will hire a trainer or not this season, I'd like to do it alone but sometimes it's just easier for to have someone else's opinion so ya don't go completely crazy and over analyze every single thing to death!!!
Jan 1 will be 25 weeks out so a lengthier focus on my prep this year but then I want to give it my all, might be my last attempt at the National level after all.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You guys are too much! lol
> 
> Feeling a little rough today after entertaining company last night.
> Drank a rather large quantity of margaritas, caramel apple martinis and baileys on the rocks, it was fun though and a rare occassion to get that smashed!
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well we took some last night, both in and out of clothes, I might post the first kind post-op!


 
if u need....I can provide my email....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You guys are too much! lol
> 
> Feeling a little rough today after entertaining company last night.
> Drank a rather large quantity of margaritas, caramel apple martinis and baileys on the rocks, it was fun though and a rare occassion to get that smashed!
> ...


 
....sounds like someone had an 'NT' kind of weekend.... 
Ihate getting drunk..I feel like shite for the next three days...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....sounds like someone had an 'NT' kind of weekend....
> Ihate getting drunk..I feel like shite for the next three days...



Yeah, I generally don't like drinking period.  I guess probably about 5 times a year and that's usually enough for me... kinda fun to let loose once in a while though.  Got the same company coming for New Years so I'd better restock the booze! lol  Actually both of us gals will be heading into our pre-contest mode the next day so I forsee a rather long dry spell in my future.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I may get drunk...1-3 times per year...the nightclub Christmas party is this coming Sunday...looking forward to that...(the same people own three night clubs) all coming together in one place...gonna be good.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I may get drunk...1-3 times per year...the nightclub Christmas party is this coming Sunday...looking forward to that...(the same people own three night clubs) all coming together in one place...gonna be good.....



Got the gym staff party on Sunday too but think I will bail, it's the night before the op so I wouldn't be able to drink and I'm not sure it would be all that fun if I didn't! lol

Have fun next Sunday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I generally don't like drinking period. I guess probably about 5 times a year and that's usually enough for me...


 
...


 -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> -



LOL, and why is that soooo funny mister monkey man?  
Vegas counts as 'one' of those times right?  
Actually Vegas was only the second time this year I had a drink, hence being such a lightweight!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

HI BC,
Sound like you had a fun weekend...can't wait to read about your contest prep..how many times have you competed before..

Vanessa


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, and why is that soooo funny mister monkey man?
> Vegas counts as 'one' of those times right?
> Actually Vegas was only the second time this year I had a drink, hence being such a lightweight!


 
 - Oooooooooooooh

Is that the way were going to toll them up, eh?
That means I only drank once in 2005!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

BTW, K...

What R U tipping the scales @ this morning??

(I noticed in P-funks journal he is like 170.5)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> HI BC,
> Sound like you had a fun weekend...can't wait to read about your contest prep..how many times have you competed before..
> 
> Vanessa



Hi Vanessa, I competed four times in 2004 taking me from my first novice show to Nationals and then once in 2005 requalifying me.  I also did a bb show when I was 17 wayyyyyy the hell back there! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BTW, K...
> 
> What R U tipping the scales @ this morning??
> 
> (I noticed in P-funks journal he is like 170.5)



Down to about 170 these days... damn lightweight in more ways than one! 
Ha, I wonder how much the new boobs will add? lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - Oooooooooooooh
> 
> Is that the way were going to toll them up, eh?
> That means I only drank once in 2005!



LMAO!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Down to about 170 these days... damn lightweight in more ways than one!
> Ha, I wonder how much the new boobs will add? lol


 
Ha, I was wrong...

His last WO he clocked in @ 169.4 - 


S-ok though...

I was 209.8 last night


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow...BC...thats great...i can't wait to see how well you do this time..

Vanessa


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ha, I was wrong...
> 
> His last WO he clocked in @ 168.8 -



Well I'm gonna be on the way down again shortly, want to start leaning out a little earlier this year. Got 30lbs or so to drop and I don't want to be panicking like I was 5 weeks out this year, though it didn't harm me I was the leanest girl on stage it was still pretty stressful.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I weighed 168...once....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Wow...BC...thats great...i can't wait to see how well you do this time..
> 
> Vanessa



Thanks Vanessa, looking forward to leaning out - NOT looking forward to dieting!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I weighed 168...once....



I hit 176lbs this year... that was my heaviest ever and at that time Rod had lost so much size that he only had 3lbs on me!  
Rod's back on his game though now and trying to make gains so he can compete next year, now that his head is screwed back on right.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

u weigh 176??? I think that is just under what I would weigh if I strip off all the accumulated 'ben-n-jerries'.....


So..when ya gonan do a mother / daugter routine? That would be something!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> So..when ya gonan do a mother / daugter routine? That would be something!


 
 - Its been a few years since I've witnessed the mother-daughter routine -


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

see...original! they'd get mass points for cute!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u weigh 176??? I think that is just under what I would weigh if I strip off all the accumulated 'ben-n-jerries'.....
> 
> 
> So..when ya gonan do a mother / daugter routine? That would be something!



I did weigh 176lbs, down a bit now.

Oh that would be terminal for my daughters fitness career!
I don't do routines... hell, I have a hard enough time co-ordinating these long limbs in heels!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I bet it would work....u do your thing...she could do a separate thing..and meet up on certain poses....kind of like a 'bring it on' cheerleader comp...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Just finished my last chest workout , want to allow myself plenty of time to recover before the op, last thing I need is to go into it already hurting! Didn't got for maxes this time, just wanted to get one more decent chest day in, felt great - I'm gonna miss it.

*Chest*

Bench Press 10/10/8/8 - 95/95/115/115
DB Incline Bench Press 10/10/10/8 - 40/40/40/40
Cable Crossovers 10/10/9/8 - #4/#4/#4/#4
DB Pullovers 10/10/10/10 - 35/35/35/35


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi MM.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just finished my last chest workout , want to allow myself plenty of time to recover before the op, last thing I need is to go into it already hurting! Didn't got for maxes this time, just wanted to get one more decent chest day in, felt great - I'm gonna miss it.
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


nice.....do u feel the pull overs? I've never done them...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi BC..
I did pull overs today too for the first time...ooouucchhh...i can feel it too..

Vanessa


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi MM.


 
That was kissing your chest Wo's goodbye -


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2005)

I wasn't going to say it, but, this thread is useless without pics


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

POW!!!

Look at that chest!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner - I rarely do Pullovers, I am not a huge fan of them but thought I'd throw them in the mix today.

Vanessa - Glad you liked the Pullovers! 

MM - I figured as much, I'll miss those workouts too but it's all good, now I can build me some caps for my shoulders and more sweep to my quads. 

dg806 - Got to wait until I have 'after' shots before I can post pics!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi BC...
I'm a bit behind...what kind of surgery are you having..i'm guessing you are having your breast done..anyway...hope you are doing well and having a nice day... 

Vanessa


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


  

Sorry I was busy the other day.. Miss chattin with ya


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi BC...
> I'm a bit behind...what kind of surgery are you having..i'm guessing you are having your breast done..anyway...hope you are doing well and having a nice day...
> 
> Vanessa



Hi Vanessa
Yep, boob job #2, had them done first time in 2002, unders, but from the heavy training and muscle development they've shifted so I'm getting 'em put back together! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry I was busy the other day.. Miss chattin with ya



No worries babe, busy busy... it's just life!
I'll be around more for the hols anyway so maybe we can catch up then.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Happy Hump Day, lady!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy Hump Day, lady!



You too!
I like Wednesdays... my day off!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I like Wednesdays... my day off!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



Teehee.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

beep.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> beep.



beep?!   and to think I used to at least get cunt!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

guess u just don't rate today...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> guess u just don't rate today...


 
I'm waiting to rate her with the new tubes -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> beep?!   and to think I used to at least get cunt!




that was just me honking the horn because I am making my way through the journal.....beep beep....get outta the way you fucking cunt!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

> guess u just don't rate today...



I know, I hate when people stop cussing at me, makes me feel I've done something wrong... if my husband isn't calling me names and is being nice to me then there is something seriously amiss and I am usually in deeeeep shit!!!  



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to rate her with the new tubes -



Tubes, never heard 'em called that before!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

dang...it would be nice if I were the one who was right in the relationship....


He's not calling you names...he calling to you with 'terms of affection'


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that was just me honking the horn because I am making my way through the journal.....beep beep....get outta the way you fucking cunt!



LMAO!  There's the Patrick I know and love!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> He's not calling you names...he calling to you with 'terms of affection'



Absolutely!!!  I respond well to names, just as he does to a sharp smack upside the head, there's nothing quite like the sound of a smooth palm on the back of a freshly shaved melon!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Absolutely!!! I respond well to names, just as I do to a sharp smack upside the *ass*, there's nothing quite like the *sensation* of a palm *on my bare ass*!


oh...you saucy vixen...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...you saucy vixen...



Het hem!!!  
Ps.  Have you been talking to my husband again?!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



Hey handsome, how's it going?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)

very well thank you.  And your fine self, how are things?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Things are great, thanks!
Nearly vacation time for me, taking two weeks off... can't wait!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds excellent.  How's the weather out West?

If you have some spare time, you could whip out here for a quick visit.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Het hem!!!
> Ps. Have you been talking to my husband again?!


about how u like being slapped on the ass?
nope...
but to have permission to clone u...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sounds excellent.  How's the weather out West?
> 
> If you have some spare time, you could whip out here for a quick visit.




Weather has been cold as heck, already had a ton of snow and when it's not been snowing it's been foggy, I want the sun!!!  

Hey, careful... if you invite me I just might come!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but to have permission to clone u...


 

  

One uber-muscle-amazon-national figure-boob-chick, is enough!?!?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One uber-muscle-amazon-national figure-boob-chick, is enough!?!?



What kind of talk is that?!  Blasphemy.  If there was ever a reason to clone someone, BritChik is that reason.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi BC,
The weather sucks here too...30* and icing most of the day...i can't wait until the summer..

Vanessa


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow... and to think I don't even pay you guys to say this stuff! 

Hi Vanessa, yep I hear you on wanting summer weather again.  I need to move somewhere warm year round!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One uber-muscle-amazon-national figure-boob-chick, is enough!?!?


'cause...the "REAL" BC...is...married....no good for me... 
My cloned BC will be single....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'cause...the "REAL" BC...is...married....no good for me...
> My cloned BC will be single....



Ah, husband free, kid free, dog free, cat free?  
Then you'd be looking for the still mentally stable version. 

Morning Burner. 

Last day of work for two weeks today... yipeeeeeee!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, husband free, kid free, dog free, cat free?
> Then you'd be looking for the still mentally stable version.


 
 Thats Bullshit...


The next thing you know, the clone will want to get married... 

And then she'll tell you her biological clock is ticking away... 


And if you think a baby-mad woman is stable...
...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thats Bullshit...
> 
> 
> The next thing you know, the clone will want to get married...
> ...



This is somewhat true, I am wayyy more stable in some ways now, I no longer want babies, ugh, perish the thought! My kids are great now that they are older, I enjoy being able to do stuff 'with them' as opposed to 'for them'.
Oh and as for marraige, if I were to do it all over I wouldn't ever have married anyone!!! lol  
Not that I don't love my husband - I do.  I just wouldn't have gone the marraige route.
As for the dogs... yeah, I'd have had them back then and now, my dogs are awesome.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

BC...
I feel the same way...my daughter is 17..it's a lot more fun now that she is older..we have more fun together now...i still baby her somtimes...a friend of mine who is 40..has a son who is 16 and getting ready to have another one in a couple of months..i just can't see that..

Vanessa


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> As for the dogs... yeah, I'd have had them back then and now, my dogs are awesome.



 Scrap that... FUCK! Just discovered my beloved dogs have clawed their way through my leather sofa... where's that damn shotgun?!
(I still love 'em - li'l bastards!!!!)



> BC...
> I feel the same way...my daughter is 17..it's a lot more fun now that she is older..we have more fun together now...i still baby her somtimes...a friend of mine who is 40..has a son who is 16 and getting ready to have another one in a couple of months..i just can't see that..
> 
> Vanessa



Ugh 40 and starting all over - no thanks!  Totally hear you on that one, sometimes people will ask me if Rod and I will ever have any of our own... my usual response - FUCK THAT!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know what you mean...my daughter is from my first mistake...i mean marriage..my soon to be hubby is a bit older than me..he just turned 54..he looks young for his age so people still ask us if we are going to have a child....yeah right..his daughter is 28 and mine is 17..i just don't see us starting over..besides once my daughter leaves for college it fun run around the house nude all the time....lol..  

V


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 16, 2005)

Just Say...

*!!-WOA-!!*


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean...my daughter is from my first mistake...i mean marriage..my soon to be hubby is a bit older than me..he just turned 54..he looks young for his age so people still ask us if we are going to have a child....yeah right..his daughter is 28 and mine is 17..i just don't see us starting over..besides once my daughter leaves for college it fun run around the house nude all the time....lol..
> 
> V



Oh you had a first mistake too?  
And like you, my second hubby is a bit older, funnily enough by 15 years, he turns 50 next year. 
I like the nude playtime plan...  hmmm, would it be wrong to kick my kids out at say... 15?!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thats Bullshit...
> 
> 
> The next thing you know, the clone will want to get married...
> ...


 and then she'll take at least half of everything you own.  And kick your ass just for good measure on the way out the door 
You still want to clone her, Burner!  Hell, I'll take my chances, clone 2


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

AAAHHH yes..older is better....  ...they really know how to treat a woman..

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm older....than your daughter in law.... 
HA!
Can i DNA program my clone???


----------



## BritChick (Dec 19, 2005)

Had a really shitty nights sleep waking up every hour or so with butterflies in my tummy, not sure whether it's excitement or nerves, I'm knackered - definately no chance of me falling back asleep though so I thought I may as well get up and start working on my website updates and check in here.
Surgery is at 12:15pm today, can't remember the last time I went 12 hours without food or drink!!!  I'm such a middle of the night snacker that I'm already hungry!!!
Spoke to my sister-in-law last night on the phone who didn't know I was getting my boobs redone - telling her was a bad idea the night before the op since she kept reminding me how bad I said it had hurt the last time, that it was worse than child birth and that she couldn't believe I would put myself through that again... bless her little heart, hmmm, up until then I'd forgotten!  Besides, I've got Percocet as my buddy for the next few days.
I'm am a little nervous, there are always risks that things won't go as you had hoped or that there could be complications but I have confidence in my surgeon (different one from last time) so no point in stressing out.  I'm actually more anxious about the nausea from the anaethesia than anything else, that I do remember quite vividly, definately the sickest I've ever felt - I have my gravol packed!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 19, 2005)

You will be fine - 

(Make sure you come on and post while you are all stoned on painkillers) -


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Good luck with everything, BC.  I'm sure you will come out of it fine.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey hottie! just a few more hours....you'll be fine. Then...you'll be even more 'fine'... 

Sorry I missed u on IM last night. I am rarely on the PC at home...(unless, of course searching for midget porn...)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
Well I'm home, in bed and doing great.
Surgery went well (so I'm told!), I have no idea what the results look like since I am _heavily_ bandaged, ironically I get to unwrap the jublees on Christmas Day!
Felt pretty  on the way home but I managed to not barf. On the way home in a semi conscious, stoned fashion I demanded Rod stop off for a DQ cake, it just sounded like something I could handle... I just polished off a quarter of it!!!  
Feeling pretty fucking great right now, loaded up on Toradol, Percocet and Gravol and snuggling up with _many_ ice packs... better sign off pretty quick 'cause I could fall asleep any second! lol
My kids are great, when I got home they had made my bed up with about 20 pillows, set up a bedside table with a coffee and mandarin orange, a barf bucket and a cute get well soon letter, love 'em to pieces.
Now we are all gonna hang out in my room and watch a bunch of horror flicks.
Night all.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

Get well soon Kerry!!  And Im sure the new gazungas will look great!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, careful... if you invite me I just might come!



 ..  .. if I invite her, she'll come .. my oh my, whatever should I do.

Hope the recovery goes well


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

glad to hear that all is well! horror movies? U like to live on the edge, dont ya?
kids scream...lunge for the protection of mom..and hit the 'girls'...'course...sounds like u wouldn't feel it anyway....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

OWWWWWWWWWWW!
Now I remember how much it hurt last time!!! lol
Actually still doing pretty good... forgot about the loss of mobility though, can't use my arms for bugger all and can't raise them above elbow height for a week, silly things like pushing up out of bed or opening one of those push and twist pill bottles is just not possible... abs are gonna get a wicked workout
Still pretty dummied on meds and plan on spending the better part of today watching vids with kids.
Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad to hear that all is well! horror movies? U like to live on the edge, dont ya?
> kids scream...lunge for the protection of mom..and hit the 'girls'...'course...sounds like u wouldn't feel it anyway....



LOL, have no fear Burner kids are banished to the floor!
My daughter keeps trying to give me kisses and I cringe every time because I think she's gonna do something clutzy!
I remember getting hit by a truck when I was 14, my foot was fucked, about triple in size and black and blue.  I was in the living room with my foot on a stool and my mum came in to put the iron on the hearth and I jokingly said don't drop it on foot... you can guess what happened next!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

u poor thing! Bet u actually saw stars when that hit your foot, eh?
 to the floor? even with your 'fortress' of pillows surrounding you?

what videos have you got to watch?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

have u seen 'The Grudge'?
That movie actually really spooked me....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u seen 'The Grudge'?
> That movie actually really spooked me....



Tell me it ain't so???!  

I've got a bunch of flicks that me and the kids rented for this week.
The Fly, Child's Play, Final Destination, Be Cool, Dude Where's My Car, Hitch... and a few others, the kids are bickering over which one next... I couldn't care less! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tell me it ain't so???!
> 
> I've got a bunch of flicks that me and the kids rented for this week.
> The Fly, Child's Play, Final Destination, Be Cool, Dude Where's My Car, Hitch... and a few others, the kids are bickering over which one next... I couldn't care less! lol


 
HAHAHA

youre stoned!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tell me it ain't so???!
> 
> I've got a bunch of flicks that me and the kids rented for this week.
> The Fly, Child's Play, Final Destination, Be Cool, Dude Where's My Car, Hitch... and a few others, the kids are bickering over which one next... I couldn't care less! lol


it IS so!
That movie was spoooooky! that cat / kid....

Final Destination was cool.
Be Cool..was ok..not as good as the first...
Hitch? FRIGGIN GREAT! ( I told u I met Will Smith last spring?)


Have u seen Polar Express? Good movie. Helps get u in the spirit..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> HAHAHA
> 
> youre stoned!



Back then I wasn't - now I'm wasted! lol
Just watched Jaws... well I saw bits of it.

Burner - rented Polar Express last week, it was awesome!  It didn't really appeal at the time but now it's on my 'to buy' list.  Be Cool - watched that earlier, so so, wasn't thrilled, now we are gonna watch Hitch.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Percocet was the best part of all my surgeries!  I know we got some movies to watch, but I can't remember which ones.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Back then I wasn't - now I'm wasted! lol
> Just watched Jaws... well I saw bits of it.
> 
> Burner - rented Polar Express last week, it was awesome! It didn't really appeal at the time but now it's on my 'to buy' list. Be Cool - watched that earlier, so so, wasn't thrilled, now we are gonna watch Hitch.


Jaws was awesome! One of those 'life altering' movies...you know...after that came out in '76, I think...thousands of people said they would never go in the ocean again...
- true story

You're wasted? So...I can get u to promise something? 
how about updated pics...
 

Duh...I forgot, we already talked about Polar Express...
I just bought the 40 year old virgin. FUNNY! (just not for the kids)
my boss just took off..think I am gonna slide out the door...
exit, stage left..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

Jaws is still my favourite movie of all time, watched it when I was 7 and it scared the crap out of me!  My son't middle name is Brody after Chief Brody... told you I like the movie! lol







Okay, so I do look a little wasted!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Hope um.......all heals well!!! Wishing you nothing but the best Sister Kerry!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jaws is still my favourite movie of all time, watched it when I was 7 and it scared the crap out of me! My son't middle name is Brody after Chief Brody... told you I like the movie! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ummm.... No, you look like Kurt Barlow! - 

But I like your new bra -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ummm.... No, you look like Kurt Barlow! -
> 
> But I like your new bra -



Dead sexy eh MM? lol
Who the fuck is Kurt Barlow?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL, I can barely type... time to sign out again, feel a nap coming on. Later ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Dead sexy eh MM? lol


 
Each one of those things is like a basketball -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Each one of those things is like a basketball -



Ah, but you should be aware that the bra is also stuffed with many ice packs! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, but you should be aware that the bra is also stuffed with many ice packs! lol


 
there's a joke in there somewhere....

Have a good sleep! 

"smile, you son of a bitch!"
-Chief Brody


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, so I do look a little wasted!



Wow, you look awesome.  Just look at that twinkle in your eyes hehe

I got carded!  Did mine get you yet?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Did somebody say fake titties?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

...and there's dale...right on cue!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

'morning, BC! How's u today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

> "smile, you son of a bitch!"
> -Chief Brody



That's one of the better lines... my favourite...
"we're gonna need a bigger boat"  



> Wow, you look awesome. Just look at that twinkle in your eyes hehe
> 
> I got carded! Did mine get you yet?



Thanks babe. 
Glad you got it... haven't got yours yet but I'll be looking for it now.  



> Did somebody say fake titties?



Hmmm... maybe you have ESP.  

Slept well last night, even had a dog in with me... she had a little bit of sleep aggression in the middle of the night though, very unlike her, scared the shit out of me and made me instantly tense up - tensing *not* good! 

Thought I'd feel a bit more lively today, got up for a bit, puttered around, still feeling way to much to much to do a lot so I think I'll throw a load of laundry in and then pick out my next batch of movies.

Been working on my new diet and training plan of attack for the New Year... whilst eating licorice allsorts!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

good that u are getting around! 
What's on the menu for movies today? have u seen A Christmas Story yet this year? ya have to! You'll put your eye out!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, but you should be aware that the bra is also stuffed with many ice packs!


 

I've been through the process w/ my X...

I was just laughing at appearance of the PIC


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good that u are getting around!
> What's on the menu for movies today? have u seen A Christmas Story yet this year? ya have to! You'll put your eye out!



LOL, yeah already done my raft of Christmas movies, so far... A Christmas Story, It's A Wonderful Life, Love Actually (I consider it a Christmas movie), Bad Santa (gotta love Billy Bob!), Year Without A Santa Claus, Rudolph and we rented Christmas With the Cranks... which was a bit of a let down.
Oh and let's not forget Polar Express.

Now I'm thinking I should take the kids to see King Kong next week after Jake's post about it in his journal.  I had heard it was lame, then great, then so so... kids also want to see Narnia and the new Harry Potter, think next week we might have to hit the theatre once or twice... god I love being on vacation!  

My kids are getting pretty considerate as they are getting older.  They had a family Christmas party with my ex in-laws the other day and both got about $75 each, they have asked me to take them to Home Depot before Christmas as they want to buy Rod a knife set they know he likes for $80, I'm trying to talk them out of spending that kind of money on him but I think it's very generous for them to even think of doing it.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I've been through the process w/ my X...
> 
> I was just laughing at appearance of the PIC



I'm eager to unwrap them, cause right now I have no freaking idea what they look like, I can tell I have a cleavage again... I had to pull the bandages back a bit and have a peak! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm eager to unwrap them,


...that makes two of us...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm eager to unwrap them, cause right now I have no freaking idea what they look like, I can tell I have a cleavage again... I had to pull the bandages back a bit and have a peak! lol


 
I'm glad youre feeling OK... (No Complications)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, but you should be aware that the bra is also stuffed with many ice packs! lol


Breast enlargement and a 24 hour wet t-shirt contest.  Lucky guy, your husband.
If you want a stupid movie that is pretty funny, get "Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle".  Being doped up should make it even funnier.  Not really for kids though.  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah already done my raft of Christmas movies, so far... A Christmas Story, It's A Wonderful Life, Love Actually (I consider it a Christmas movie), Bad Santa (gotta love Billy Bob!), Year Without A Santa Claus, Rudolph and we rented Christmas With the Cranks... which was a bit of a let down.
> Oh and let's not forget Polar Express.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should take the kids to see King Kong next week after Jake's post about it in his journal. I had heard it was lame, then great, then so so... kids also want to see Narnia and the new Harry Potter, think next week we might have to hit the theatre once or twice... god I love being on vacation!
> ...


 
I dunno...Kong looks just like a remake of the '76 version, w/ better graphics..
That is awesome that your children would wanna spend that kinda $$ on a present.

Gonna have to pass on Bad Santa...call me old fashioned...but not gonna watch that..

How about getting any movie with Ryan Reynolds in it? That guy is friggin HILARIOUS! (ok...maybe not suitable for the kids...) the guy from Van Wilder? Blade III, Buying the Cow?

How about a Swarzenegar day?
Stallone day?
Mel Gibson day?
meg Ryan day?
Alyssa Milano day?  
hmm....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm eager to unwrap them, cause right now I have no freaking idea what they look like, I can tell I have a cleavage again... I had to pull the bandages back a bit and have a peak! lol




What happened to your cleavage?  Oh, and pics please, I am a visual learner.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

> I'm glad youre feeling OK... (No Complications)



Thanks MM.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Breast enlargement and a 24 hour wet t-shirt contest.  Lucky guy, your husband.
> If you want a stupid movie that is pretty funny, get "Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle".  Being doped up should make it even funnier.  Not really for kids though.  Hope you are feeling better!



Seen this one! 

Funny, after watching Dude Where's My Car again with the kids I can't believe I let them watch it with us before now... funny, I didn't enjoy it this time around either, comedies really depend on the mood you're in I guess.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

Strange Brew
Me Myself and Irene
Airplane
SlapShot
Monty Python's The Holy Grail
Sense and Sensibility


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno...Kong looks just like a remake of the '76 version, w/ better graphics..
> That is awesome that your children would wanna spend that kinda $$ on a present.
> 
> Gonna have to pass on Bad Santa...call me old fashioned...but not gonna watch that..
> ...



Why are you passing on Bad Santa?  It's so politically incorrect!!! lol
Ryan Reynolds was the dude that was just in the new Amityville right?
Alyssa Milano day... hmmm, don't think she'd have the same appeal for me Burner.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno...Kong looks just like a remake of the '76 version, w/ better graphics..



Go see it before passing judgement.  All the Kong movies have the same storyline, thats the way it is.  But honestly, it was one of the best movies I have ever seen.. its amazing.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What happened to your cleavage?  Oh, and pics please, I am a visual learner.



Brought together for the holiday season!



> Strange Brew
> Me Myself and Irene
> Airplane
> SlapShot
> ...



Own most of the Monty movies, Life of Brian is my favourite.
Seen most of these, haven't seen Strange Brew or Sense and Sensibility... might check 'em out when I go to the video store, for now I am stuck with the movies I have on hand since I can't drive for 5 days.
Got hundreds here, I surely must have something I want to see again!
As long as I don't succumb to daytime TV it's all good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

I have never seen sense and sensibility, just sounds like a gay movie title.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Go see it before passing judgement.  All the Kong movies have the same storyline, thats the way it is.  But honestly, it was one of the best movies I have ever seen.. its amazing.



I don't know the story even, never seen King Kong!
Will check it out for sure.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have never seen sense and sensibility, just sounds like a gay movie title.



LOL and therefore you thought it would appeal to me?!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't know the story even, never seen King Kong!



King Kong plays Ping Pong with his Ding Dong.

I want to see The Ringer when it comes out Friday.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> King Kong plays Ping Pong with his Ding Dong.
> 
> I want to see The Ringer when it comes out Friday.



Not heard of The Ringer... hmmm, google time.
Anyone seen that Aeon Flux movie, think that's what it is called?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not heard of The Ringer... hmmm, google time.




Johnny Knowville plays a normal guy who fakes being retarded to enter the Special Olympics.  It is Farrelly Brothers comedy gold.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Johnny Knowville plays a normal guy who fakes being retarded to enter the Special Olympics.  It is Farrelly Brothers comedy gold.



Was just trying to watch the trailer but can't get it to work, sounds great though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Brought together for the holiday season!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what...Springer's gotta be on cable...somewhere....


really? I thought Allysa appealed to all..... 


how about...Jean Claude Van Damme day? 
Chuck Norris day?
Xena day?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> King Kong plays Ping Pong with his Ding Dong.
> 
> I want to see The Ringer when it comes out Friday.


I have not heard that in YEARS! Damn...we are old!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Go see it before passing judgement. All the Kong movies have the same storyline, thats the way it is. But honestly, it was one of the best movies I have ever seen.. its amazing.


well...if u insist....

I know a guy who works the theate at the mall, next to my office. He can get me in to see movies...maybe on a non-traning night. (not a word, thank you) I will see if he can get me in...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what...Springer's gotta be on cable...somewhere....
> 
> 
> really? I thought Allysa appealed to all.....
> ...



You are kidding me I hope???!!!!!
Jean Claude Van Damme, guess he falls into that midget category you so frequently mention.  
Chuck Norris and Zena... yes, you _have_ to be kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can tell I have a cleavage again... I had to pull the bandages back a bit and have a peak! lol


And, what did they look like. The suspense is killing us!  
Glad you are feeling better sweetie! Looking hot as ever


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You are kidding me I hope???!!!!!
> Jean Claude Van Damme, guess he falls into that midget category you so frequently mention.
> Chuck Norris and Zena... yes, you _have_ to be kidding!!!!!!!


What?!?!?!? U are ripping on, 'The Muscles from Brussels?'
blasphemy! midget? he's 5'10"...I'm 5"9".... 
His build is like mine...but he's muscular and lean... 


I watched Xena for a while this morning....the only redeeming point of that show is Gabrielle...she's hot.... 

How can u NOT like to sit and watch hours upon hours of Walker, Texas Ranger? He always gets the bad guy! YEAH! And he's perfect at what he does! What's not to love? 

so...what shows DID u get?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> And, what did they look like. The suspense is killing us!



If I had to guess ......... fanf***ingtastic!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

oh..and I can see what a HUGE fan of Chuck Norris you are, so I thought I'd post this for your viewing pleasure....

Fact# of VotesRatingFact# of VotesRating
Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried.



Rather than being birthed like a normal child, Chuck Norris instead decided to punch his way out of his mother's womb. Shortly thereafter he grew a beard.



Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.



Chuck Norris sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled martial arts ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Chuck roundhouse kicked the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.



Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement.



Chuck Norris's girlfriend once asked him how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. He then shouted, "HOW DARE YOU RHYME IN THE PRESENCE OF CHUCK NORRIS!" and ripped out her throat. Holding his girlfriend's bloody throat in his hand he bellowed, "Don't fuck with Chuck!" Two years and five months later he realized the irony of this statement and laughed so hard that anyone within a hundred mile radius of the blast went deaf.



Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked someone so hard that his foot broke the speed of light, went back in time, and killed Amelia Earhart while she was flying over the Pacific Ocean.



Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.



To prove it isn't that big of a deal to beat cancer. Chuck Norris smoked 15 cartons of cigarettes a day for 2 years and aquired 7 different kinds of cancer only to rid them from his body by flexing for 30 minutes. Beat that, Lance Armstrong.



The chief export of Chuck Norris is pain.



Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.



If you can see Chuck Norris, he can see you. If you can't see Chuck Norris you may be only seconds away from death.



Chuck Norris was the fourth Wiseman. He brought baby Jesus the gift of "beard". Jesus wore it proudly to his dying day. The other Wisemen, jealous of Jesus' obvious gift favoritism, used their combined influence to have Chuck omitted from the Bible. Shortly after all three died of roundhouse kick related deaths.



Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris



There are no disabled people. Only people who have met Chuck Norris.



Chuck Norris can make a woman climax by simply pointing at her and saying "booya".



Chuck Norris won 'Jumanji' without ever saying the word. He simply beat the living shit out of everything that was thrown at him, and the game forfeited.



Filming on location for Walker: Texas Ranger, Chuck Norris brought a stillborn baby lamb back to life by giving it a prolonged beard rub. Shortly after the farm animal sprang back to life and a crowd had gathered, Chuck Norris roundhouse kicked the animal, breaking its neck, to remind the crew once more that Chuck giveth, and the good Chuck, he taketh away. 



Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.



When Chuck Norris plays Oregon Trail his family does not die from cholera or dysentery, but rather roundhouse kicks to the face. He also requires no wagon, since he carries the oxen, axels, and buffalo meat on his back. He always makes it to Oregon before you.



After much debate, President Truman decided to drop the atomic bomb on Hiroshima rather than the alternative of sending Chuck Norris. His reasoning? It was more "humane".



Chuck Norris frequently signs up for beginner karate classes, just so he can "accidentally" beat the shit out of little kids. 



Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad did. 



If you ask Chuck Norris what time it is, he always says, "Two seconds till." After you ask, "Two seconds to what?" he roundhouse kicks you in the face.



The quickest way to a man's heart is with Chuck Norris's fist.



One day Chuck Norris looked in the mirror and said "No one outstares Chuck!" He is still there to this day.



One of the greatest cover-ups of the last century was the fact that Hitler did not commit suicide in his bunker, but was in fact tea-bagged to death by Chuck Norris. 



Chuck Norris doesn't understand why you should consult your doctor if your erection lasts for more than 4 hours. His erections have been known to last for up to 15 days.



Chuck Norris owns neither microwave nor oven. When he is hungry, he simply shouts "BAKE" to his food, and out of fear, the food instantly catches on fire



Chuck Norris likes to knit sweaters in his free time. And by "knit", I mean "kick", and by "sweaters", I mean "babies"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

u read all that....didn't you....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If I had to guess ......... fanf***ingtastic!


Yep, me too. It would have killed me


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmm... what do they look like? 
Inky!!! Still covered in all the markings that the surgeon made before the op, I looked totally like a kids doodle pad by the time he was done, I did tell him that I hoped his work with a scalpel was a damn sight tidier than his art work!
Really not been able to see much yet, bandages are itching like crazy, getting eager to get them off now and my range of mobility has improved so much today, starting to feel human again and getting very bored of being in bed.

Jean Claude Van Damme is 5'10"... nah, don't believe it! lol
Burner seriously, I love ya buddy but your selection of actors (if you can call 'em that!) sucks!!! Sorry, just pulling your leg. 

Oh and what's not to love about Chucky? How about the auburn ferrel animal growing on his face?!  

Trying to remember what we watched, I think the kids put on a Christmas movie and I fell asleep, Underworld is on the agenda tonight as far as I know... getting movied out and a numb bum from sitting up for 3 days straight!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

> Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.



I love that one, haha.  I've seen some of those before.  Good stuff.

By the way, I'm glad to hear that you came out of surgery just fine.  Merry Christmas to your husband eh?  Hehe.  Sounds like you have some pretty awesome kids too; affectionate little youngins.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled martial arts ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Chuck roundhouse kicked the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month."


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... what do they look like?
> Inky!!! Still covered in all the markings that the surgeon made before the op, I looked totally like a kids doodle pad by the time he was done, I did tell him that I hoped his work with a scalpel was a damn sight tidier than his art work!
> Really not been able to see much yet, bandages are itching like crazy, getting eager to get them off now and my range of mobility has improved so much today, starting to feel human again and getting very bored of being in bed.
> 
> ...


yep- 5'10" look it up on www.imdb.com. I didn't say he was my favorite actor....but for dumb action flicks, his movies will do. 
BTW....when I get my clone of you...she will pull on my then just my leg...muhahahaaa....
 ( oops..did I say that out loud???)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

..and am glad that you are feeling better! I bet lying around....does get kinda old after while. Not yet for me...I do enjoy my 'Whew! Nothing to do today!' weekends...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I love that one, haha.  I've seen some of those before.  Good stuff.
> 
> By the way, I'm glad to hear that you came out of surgery just fine.  Merry Christmas to your husband eh?  Hehe.  Sounds like you have some pretty awesome kids too; affectionate little youngins.



Thanks CP.
Kids are wonderful, not sure how the hell that happened but so far they are turning out to be good people.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2005)

They should turn out good.. they have a GREAT woman as a mother


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

what he said...I say that...only cause he BEAT ME TO SAYING IT!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ( oops..did I say that out loud???)



Yep, right out loud! lol

Feeling awesome today, pretty much pain free and that's without having taken any meds!

Couldn't handle being in bed anymore and the bandages were getting loose, itchy and the tape was driving me nuts so I unwrapped early!!!  

Looking great so far, symmetrical - phew, that's always a relief! lol
Still got tape on incisions which has to stay on for a few more days and a bandage on the crease line which I can't remove until after I see the doc next week.  My daughter thinks they look bigger, I can't really tell the difference other than they look closer together. 

Had a nice warm bath then my daughter washed my hair in the sink since I can't get my arms very high yet.  Mobility is coming back fast though and I can almost forget I had surgery a couple of days ago, it's only overhead movement that poses a problem now.

Might get outside for a walk today, feeling a little claustraphobic but I dare say I will burn out quickly.  

Back later, have a great day folks.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Couldn't handle being in bed anymore and the bandages were getting loose, itchy and the tape was driving me nuts so I unwrapped early!!!



 Sounds like you were happy with the results.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> so I unwrapped early!!!


thought the hubby was gonna get those presents to unwrap...


Glad that u are feeling bettter!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm sure he has given them a little kiss by now!
Did I just say that??
GOODMORNING!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

Morning fellas... well back to the grind, so much for taking it easy yesterday, once I was up and saw the mess that was it, I had a pre-Christmas panick attack, (company is coming after all!) and set myself into a whirlwind of domestic activity.  Actually got a helluva lot accomplished and didn't let the boobs really stop me from doing much at all.  I did make the kids hold all four dogs on our walk, I was a bit freaked about them pulling too hard.
After being up and about and active all day I was pretty sore but got through the day without taking any meds, feels nice to be up again, staying in bed was nice for a couple of days but that's enough for me! (Well unless there's a hot handsome dude there to keep me company of course!  )
Got to sleep laying rather than sitting last night... though it wasn't a very relaxing sleep, I'm a side sleeper and it's none to comfortable yet.
One thing I noticed this time around from the surgery was no bruising and I do mean NONE.  Only difference this time around was supplementing with Arnica pre and post op and it appears to have worked really well.
Feeling rather fat after sitting on my ass and eating crap for those first few days, not planning on dieting until the New Year but I have to say it's starting to hold appeal!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Arnica!?!? 

Good idea

Pssst...
(Everyone is eating a load of crap)
I personally have gained 8-9lbs in one week -


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> fat after sitting on my ass and eating crap for those first few days


u eating like me now???? tsk, tsk!





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> (Well unless there's a hot handsome dude there to keep me company of course!  )!


Your 'clone' will let u know....  Muhahahaaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I personally have gained 8-9lbs in one week -


lard-ass!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pssst...
> (Everyone is eating a load of crap)
> I personally have gained 8-9lbs in one week -



Appreciate you keeping me company MM. 
I swear I got out of bed Wednesday and was like 'holy FUCK!', surely I couldn't have gained that much on my hips in three days!  
I seem to remember hearing that you can get bloated after an anethesia - now _please_ - if this is just a myth I don't want to know, I like this theory very much.  

Burner - For a second there I thought you were calling me 'lard ass', I was about to be hurt for at least 20 seconds.  

Just watched 40 Year Old Virgin, ha, thought it was great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

Me? Call U lard ass? talk about the pot calling the kettle black, eh?

Told u it was funny!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2005)

I know you want the house clean for company, but be careful and don't over do it. I swear this is useless without pics. I have to use my imagination!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I know you want the house clean for company, but be careful and don't over do it. I swear this is useless without pics. I have to use my imagination!



Thanks dg.   I will try, I do get a bit compulsive sometimes... damn neat freak gene I inherited from my mother. 
I keep telling myself if I just get drunk on Boxing Day then I won't even notice the mess! lol
Imagination is gooood!  
I imagine it would not involve, adhesive bandages, stitches, residual ink marks or ugly bras!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks dg.   I will try, I do get a bit compulsive sometimes... damn neat freak gene I inherited from my mother.
> I keep telling myself if I just get drunk on Boxing Day then I won't even notice the mess! lol
> Imagination is gooood!
> I imagine it would not involve, adhesive bandages, stitches, residual ink marks or ugly bras!


Yes it could...............but I won't go into that! 
But I imagine it would be more fun without them. 
Now, what the hell is boxing day??


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a nice holiday, BC!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Now, what the hell is boxing day??



You are shitting me right???


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have a nice holiday, BC!



Thanks boiler - same to you, hope Santa is good to ya.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You are shitting me right???


I'm afraid not. Hey, I am way down south in the sun and warmth. What do I know about canadians?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2005)

Is this right??


Boxing Day
The day after Christmas, the Feast of St. Stephen, the first Christian martyr, is better known as Boxing Day. The term may come from the opening of church poor boxes that day; maybe from the earthenware boxes with which boy apprentices collected money at the doors of their masters' clients. 

Nowadays, we often see, in certain families, gifts (boxes) given to those who provide services throughout the year.

"Boxing Day" is listed in the Canada Labour Code as a holiday


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Is this right??
> 
> 
> Boxing Day
> ...



Sounds about right if memory serves me.
It basically means a really good day for sales to me though! 
It's a stat holiday in the UK as well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

GHEY!

But I have the day off so


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> GHEY!
> 
> But I have the day off so



NEVER knock a stat holiday!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

BAH!
You canucks and your crazy holidays...

I have a corporate holiday - 
(Then I will probably get sick)

*cough*cough* I think I feel it coming on already -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BAH!
> You canucks and your crazy holidays...
> 
> I have a corporate holiday -
> ...



You sly devil you!
What are you doing for Christmas MM?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You sly devil you!
> What are you doing for Christmas MM?


 
Wallowing in my lonliness - 
(Thats what I get for being an a-hole)

Wanna B my friend? -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wallowing in my lonliness -
> (Thats what I get for being an a-hole)
> 
> Wanna B my friend? -



Aww... are you really hanging by yourself? 
That sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Aww... are you really hanging by yourself?
> That sucks.


 
"Ya got no money,
Ya got no car,
Ya got no woman,
and there you are!"

~Young MC~


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas Kerry! I hope you and Rod and the family have a great holiday!
ps.....how's the twins today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Kerry! I hope you and Rod and the family have a great holiday!
> ps.....how's the twins today?



Thank you and Mery Christmas to you dg!  
Twins are doing great, a bit tired from all the cleaning but I'm finished so I'm giving them the afternoon off!  
Think I might take the kids to see Narnia today, relaxing for me and it will stop the them from bouncing off the walls!!!

Merry Christmas to all my IM buddies, hope you all have a wonderful time over the holidays and that 2006 is everything you hope it to be.  
Thanks for all the humour and support throughout 2005 and I look forward to another year with you all.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all my IM buddies, hope you all have a wonderful time over the holidays and that 2006 is everything you hope it to be.
> Thanks for all the humour and support throughout 2005 and I look forward to another year with you all.


 







HH Schtick


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I know you want the house clean for company, but be careful and don't over do it. I swear this is useless without pics. I have to use my imagination!


..and we all know that the police have no imagination....

what? I have the right to remain...what??? Hey...put that tazer away!



BTW...Merry Christmas AND Boxing Day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> What do I know about canadians?


 
they do make a pretty good beer....


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's Kerry.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's Kerry.



Thanks Denise, you too!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they do make a pretty good beer....


They also have very beautiful women!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok Kerry, I'm here for your morning massage.
Sorry I don't do pedicures.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> They also have very beautiful women!


- true sotry!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 26, 2005)

Good morning dg, Burner.  
Hope you both had a great Christmas.
I did,but ugh... I'm already sick of food!
Had the big turkey dinner at my brothers place yesterday - it was awesome!
Today it's my turn to cook the turkey dinner for our company this afternoon, I'm sooo tired today I'd really just like to spend the day lazing around.
Boob update -all bandages and dressings are off, amazing that 6 days post-op and there wasn't a bruise in site and as for the scar it's barely visible now! 
That arnica must work well!!  Been off the meds since last Wed but I'm still getting a lot of pain in my right breast, hard to even pinpoint exactly where it originates but I'm getting constant shooting pain... I hope this isn't going to be some lingering nonsense from nerve damage, that wouldn't be fun.
It's only been a week though so can't complain.  
dg... sorry I missed this mornings massage (I'd take a massage over a pedicure ANYDAY!!!), what's your schedule like tomorrow, I'm free all day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

so..that means...PICS are coming soon...right? Tis the season!
I'll give ya a massage as well!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> dg... sorry I missed this mornings massage (I'd take a massage over a pedicure ANYDAY!!!), what's your schedule like tomorrow, I'm free all day.


LOL, well suppose to be back to the regular grind and worrrr................wwwwwww,,,,,,,,,,wowowowow...........Damnit..........WORK
But, just for you I will call in sick.  Save me some turkey!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2005)

Speaking of massages, what do they normally run for say an hour? I've been thinking of going to get one. Just have to find a place where I'm sure to get a woman. Call me funny, but I ain't letting a guy give me one. Are you normally sore afterwards, or is that just from deep tissue types?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 27, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Speaking of massages, what do they normally run for say an hour? I've been thinking of going to get one. Just have to find a place where I'm sure to get a woman. Call me funny, but I ain't letting a guy give me one. Are you normally sore afterwards, or is that just from deep tissue types?



Depends on the type, there's the spa type - pfft, whatever - don't bother, totally relaxing but very beneficial other than that.
I've never had a 'real' deep tissue massage - that sounds too painful for me to want to pay for it!
I go to a registered massage therapist regularly, $75 for an hour, $45 for half hour, she works me over pretty good, I usually leave feeling pretty damn relaxed but she definately will work hard on areas and there are usually areas where she'll find tight muscles and knots that works on and where where I am left wanting to smack seven bells of crap out of her. 

LOL... won't be going for a while, I am in no hurry to lie on my front any time soon!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

do you workout?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do you workout?



Not for 6 weeks sucker - doctors orders!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL... won't be going for a while, I am in no hurry to lie on my front any time soon!


No doubt!!! ( I can hear you now, watch it sucker!)
I check and it looks like around here it runs about 75-$100 an hour
55-65 half an hour.
I was looking at the swedish and sport massage. I don't think I could handle the deep tissue either. The hot and cold stone sounds neat.
I was begining to wonder if you were alive today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 27, 2005)

Mmmmmm, I had a hot stone massage, that was fricking awesome... but more of a spa massage - so relaxing but didn't really work out the kinks!

I was up and at 'em late today, partied a bit too late last night and slept in this morning... I am starting to feel quite gross, heading back to the gym next week and really feel the need to get active and start eating clean again.
All my clothes are feeling snug... and I don't just mean the tops!
Looking forward to leaning out and lifting again.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh, it's good for you to get a break. It doesn't get boring that way and you actually look forward to it. I bet you still look awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

g'moring!
Happy Hump Day to you!
How's you today?
wanna hear something....I went to the gym...1st thing this morning!
That was new....had a decent chest workout too!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wanna hear something....I went to the gym...1st thing this morning!



Get the fuck outta here!!!  
I like early morning workouts, I have found that's when I am at my best for lifting... found it out after _years_ of training evenings! Duh.

Having a good day, had my post-op check up, doc is happy - he gave me some more pain meds for now as I'm still waking up at night two or three times in pain.  
Just hit the mall (god, I HATE shopping!!! SERIOUSLY) and spent the Christmas $$$ Rod gave me on some new bras.
Looking up movie times now, think I will take the kids to see Narnia this afternoon.
In a bit of a work dilema right now, I have a great clientele base and great clients but the gym I work for (World's) has undergone new management and some changes, after three months everything is still a total cluster fuck!  I'm getting frustrated, as are many of my clients.  Many members have left, thankfully none of my clients - though I know some of them are only staying on because I am there.
The manager of Gold's wants to meet with me next week to see if I would be interested in working for them.  She knows my current situation from members and other external trainers who have shifted gyms and put in a few good words about me.  
I will definately meet with her to discuss what they have to offer.
My two main concerns are building my client base from scratch again, I know I can do it but it's scary when I am currently working full-time hours and also leaving my existing clients in the lurch... I know that about 90% would be really unhappy to see me go and would not want to switch to another trainer which is what would happen, sure some would likely follow me to another location but many of them are locked into 2 year memberships and have purchased PT packages of up to 144 sessions.
What to do, what to do?!?!  
Well, not much to consider yet I guess until I at least meet with the manager and hear exactly what she has in mind.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm ready for the massage you missed 
On your back!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2005)

New bras???? Oooohhhh, sexy!
I'm glad I don't have to make your decision. Sounds like a tough one you are facing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Get the fuck outta here!!!
> I like early morning workouts, I have found that's when I am at my best for lifting... found it out after _years_ of training evenings! Duh.
> 
> Having a good day, had my post-op check up, doc is happy - he gave me some more pain meds for now as I'm still waking up at night two or three times in pain.
> ...


Yep- gonna be my new thing....THAT way, I cannot use the 'I was too tired' excuse.

Not sure what totell u about your job situation. What is gonna be so bad about this new management? Can u talk with them as well? Explain how if they fuq up the system..u and several more members are going to leave. (read: Loss of income) and if they want to chance it. Go ahead and speak with the manager of the other gym and get the ball ready to roll..and also ask your clients if they will go with you if u do decide to go.
Some may not be able to due to membership lock ins or distance/convenience.


hmm...got some new 'boulder holders', eh? 
when do we get the pics of the new you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2005)

I would say stay at World's, you will essentially be going from one bad situation to another.  This will be my last year working for someone else.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would say stay at World's, you will essentially be going from one bad situation to another.  This will be my last year working for someone else.



That's my fear Dale, leaving one bad situation for another.  
I'd like to go independant but it's where to train people, the rec centres are pretty small and truth be told would bore me silly in no time.  
Most gyms won't let independent trainers work out of them.



> Not sure what totell u about your job situation. What is gonna be so bad about this new management? Can u talk with them as well? Explain how if they fuq up the system..u and several more members are going to leave. (read: Loss of income) and if they want to chance it. Go ahead and speak with the manager of the other gym and get the ball ready to roll..and also ask your clients if they will go with you if u do decide to go.
> Some may not be able to due to membership lock ins or distance/convenience.



Believe me I have tried talking to the new management _and_ the owners.  I have no problem voicing my opinions and thoughts, I keep getting bs answers, no responses or plain old bs. I've already given it three months under the new management with no signs of improvement.   

dg - I'm waiting damnit!   
Funnily enough I have to go back to the docs office next week for an actual boobie massage... new on me!  Apparently something to do with draining the lymph nodes, it's done by an esthetician.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

Form a union and get all the local trainers to quit
and work for your ORG

The gyms will have to eventually hire you -


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> dg - I'm waiting damnit!
> Funnily enough I have to go back to the docs office next week for an actual boobie massage... new on me!  Apparently something to do with draining the lymph nodes, it's done by an esthetician.


  Your only 3000 miles away. I'll be there as soon as I can!
I have actually seen and heard the boob massage thing on TV.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I have actually seen and heard the boob massage thing on TV.


yeah...it's called soft porn...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's my fear Dale, leaving one bad situation for another.
> I'd like to go independant but it's where to train people, the rec centres are pretty small and truth be told would bore me silly in no time.
> Most gyms won't let independent trainers work out of them.
> 
> ...


Dang...sorry to hear that...I like MM's idea of all PT's walking out...would it hurt them financially?
STRIKE! STRIKE! STRIKE!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...it's called soft porn...


LOL, for me it would be. But I guess in this case it is necessary!
Kinda takes the fun and excitement away 
Not to sure how much fun it will be for BC though? Might not feel too good?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

...still make for good video...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dang...sorry to hear that...I like MM's idea of all PT's walking out...would it hurt them financially?
> STRIKE! STRIKE! STRIKE!



Well if we all walked out it would be me (sole trainer at one location, main trainer at other) and one other gal who has been there 3 months and has 2 clients! lol
Don't think it would have much impact!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Not to sure how much fun it will be for BC though? Might not feel too good?



LOL, I can hope but I doubt it will be fun! I'll letcha know.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, it was worth a shot...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, I can hope but I doubt it will be fun! I'll letcha know.


Is it a woman or man doc?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

...if a woman..>DEFINATELY need video!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Is it a woman or man doc?



Does it really matter?!  
Surgeon was male, the boobie massager is an esthetician - a woman.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

yes...yes it does...
muahahhaaa....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes...yes it does...
> muahahhaaa....



 To you maybe but not to me.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Does it really matter?!
> Surgeon was male, the boobie massager is an esthetician - a woman.


I was just curious. I think it might look funny for a man to be massaging your boobs


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I was just curious. I think it might look funny for a man to be massaging your boobs



Probably not a lot diff from the boob exam I get every six months from my oncologist, he's pretty damn thorough with his check ups!

So my daughter just got back from the mall with Rod, her Christmas money was burning a whole in her pocket - I don't think her Grandpa, Aunts and Uncles would have dreamt in a million years that she would spend $100 on a throwing axe!!!  What the hell happened to Barbies??!  Okay, I never played with 'em either.

If teachers went in my kids room and saw the knives and such they'd have a freaking fit I'm sure.  Keegan and Taryn both have a passion now for weapons - Rod has a pretty big collection and I guess they have latched onto it, funnily enough my daughter way more so than my son.
Thankfully Rod is a safety first guy, all I can do is shake my head and stay the hell out of the way of flying axes!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

hmm...Oncologist...sounds like a good job....let's see...how many more years of college... 

That's great that the girl's wanna get involved with their dad's hobbies. One of my niece's really takes after her grandfather...who loves trains / trolleys.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2005)

Flying axes? Damn. It's cool they like that kind of stuff. Most people would freak. There is nothing wrong with kids that like weapons. I grew up with them. You just have to teach them to be responsible and safe, like you say. You can have the oncologists job. Sure it would be a blast with gals like you, but I'm sure they see their share of nasty ones too! No thanks, unless I can pick and choose.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think being an Oncologist would be fun at all.  I didn't know you had an issue that required one, BC.  Everything is fine now?  I hope so.  I've been through some of that stuff and it sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Probably not a lot diff from the boob exam I get every six months from my oncologist, he's pretty damn thorough with his check ups!
> 
> So my daughter just got back from the mall with Rod, her Christmas money was burning a whole in her pocket - I don't think her Grandpa, Aunts and Uncles would have dreamt in a million years that she would spend $100 on a throwing axe!!!  What the hell happened to Barbies??! Okay, I never played with 'em either.
> 
> ...


 
You should compete as a family in Highland Games - 
http://www.bchighlandgames.com/pages/links.html

I'll bet you could really hurl a log or stone - 

http://www.bchighlandgames.com/pages/links.html 


(Ask P-funk to coach you)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's great that the girl's wanna get involved with their dad's hobbies. One of my niece's really takes after her grandfather...who loves trains / trolleys.
> 
> How are you feeling today?



Kids aren't both gals, I've got one of each.  

Feeling like hell today, didn't sleep at all and have stomach ache, hmmm think the cramps are from the T3's and I guess I'm just hurting more as things are healing (she says optimistically! lol).


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Flying axes? Damn. It's cool they like that kind of stuff. Most people would freak. There is nothing wrong with kids that like weapons. I grew up with them. You just have to teach them to be responsible and safe, like you say.



Yeah, all though I roll my eyes at Rod (it's mandatory being a mother ya know! lol), I actually think it's pretty cool that they like this stuff, we all own bb guns too!  

I didn't grow up playing with weapons but I did grow up with two older brothers and spent a larger amount of time fishing with them.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't think being an Oncologist would be fun at all.  I didn't know you had an issue that required one, BC.  Everything is fine now?  I hope so.  I've been through some of that stuff and it sucks.



I don't have any issues boiler - thankfully!  
My reason for seeing him is preventative, my mum got breast cancer at 29 years of age, which is very young and she died of the same when she was 44. 
I am on Tamoxifen for a 5 year course as a preventitive measure, apparently it will reduce my risk of getting it by 50%.
Because of my mums history, my medication and my implants I see the doc every six months for a check-up and will get yearly mammograms too.
It's really just peace of mind for me.  
Sorry to hear you've been through stuff, I hope everything is alright now.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You should compete as a family in Highland Games -
> http://www.bchighlandgames.com/pages/links.html
> 
> I'll bet you could really hurl a log or stone -
> ...




Are you calling me a tosser?!  

And to think Rod could play his bagpipes again!!!  
He's teaching my daughter now how to play... I do love the sound of bagpipes - when played well! lol


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't have any issues boiler - thankfully!
> My reason for seeing him is preventative, my mum got breast cancer at 29 years of age, which is very young and she died of the same when she was 44.
> I am on Tamoxifen for a 5 year course as a preventitive measure, apparently it will reduce my risk of getting it by 50%.
> Because of my mums history, my medication and my implants I see the doc every six months for a check-up and will get yearly mammograms too.
> ...


Glad to here that, BC.  Also, happy to see you taking preventative measures.  Brains, beauty and big weights.  You got the whole package.  My mother is a 14 year survivor of breast cancer.  I had an incident, but luckily that is over.  Oh, the joys of those kinds of things.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Glad to here that, BC.  Also, happy to see you taking preventative measures.  Brains, beauty and big weights.  You got the whole package.  My mother is a 14 year survivor of breast cancer.  I had an incident, but luckily that is over.  Oh, the joys of those kinds of things.



Hey that's awesome that you're mum is doing so well   be very thankful, I'm sure you are... I still miss my mum a helluva lot.
It occurred to me this year that my mum has now been gone for more years than she was in my life, hard to believe... that I'm that freaking old I mean!  
I'm glad your incident is over too.
Cancer is the only 'C' word that rubs me the wrong way!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I still miss my mum a helluva lot.
> It occurred to me this year that my mum has now been gone for more years than she was in my life, hard to believe... that I'm that freaking old I mean!


It's sad to think about it that way Kerry. Look at all the wonderful times you can remember 
I did not know they gave tamox as a preventative. I only thought that was prescribed after the fact. Are you aware of the possible side effects (cancer causing)??


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey that's awesome that you're mum is doing so well   be very thankful, I'm sure you are... I still miss my mum a helluva lot.
> It occurred to me this year that my mum has now been gone for more years than she was in my life, hard to believe... that I'm that freaking old I mean!
> I'm glad your incident is over too.
> Cancer is the only 'C' word that rubs me the wrong way!


When she first was diagnosed I was too young to really understand the consequenses that it can cause.  Now, since I've been through my own thing, I REALLY understand and it scares me alot more and makes our relationship more special.  I'm truely sorry you lost your mom so early.  Cancer sucks and the word makes me cringe, but at least you and I know to be more in tune with our bodies and take less for granted.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> It's sad to think about it that way Kerry. Look at all the wonderful times you can remember
> I did not know they gave tamox as a preventative. I only thought that was prescribed after the fact. Are you aware of the possible side effects (cancer causing)??



Yes, we went over all the risk factors, the main (worst) risk is uterine cancer from the Tamoxifen, I still have less chance of getting uterine cancer if I take the drug than I do of getting breast cancer if I don't. 
The other thing is breast cancer scares me a hell of me a lot more that uterine cancer does, not to say one is worse than the other but I've watched my mum and all that she went through for many years so it's a very vivid image in my mind, I can see myself getting breast cancer, I can't see myself getting uterine cancer, it's all psychological and probably doesn't make a lot of sense logically but my gut tells me to take the risks associated with taking Tamoxifen for the duration of the 5 years.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> When she first was diagnosed I was too young to really understand the consequenses that it can cause.  Now, since I've been through my own thing, I REALLY understand and it scares me alot more and makes our relationship more special.  I'm truely sorry you lost your mom so early.  Cancer sucks and the word makes me cringe, but at least you and I know to be more in tune with our bodies and take less for granted.



You got that right.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Just droppin in to say hello my Friend, hows it goin?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just droppin in to say hello my Friend, hows it goin?



Hey there!
I'm doing great and yourself?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Doing good, are you gonna be at the Arnold Classic this coming year?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Doing good, are you gonna be at the Arnold Classic this coming year?



Would love to be but I don't think it's on the cards financially this year.
Maybe '07.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Kids aren't both gals, I've got one of each.
> 
> Feeling like hell today, didn't sleep at all and have stomach ache, hmmm think the cramps are from the T3's and I guess I'm just hurting more as things are healing (she says optimistically! lol).


oopsie..typo!


I feel like crap too...eyes are tired and itchy...nose hurts...oy..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oopsie..typo!
> 
> 
> I feel like crap too...eyes are tired and itchy...nose hurts...oy..



Ew... well don't be bringing your filthy germs around me! (jk)
I'm just laying in bed, surfing and watching TV... what a bum!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd like to be doing that...BUT...I have to go and 'play' with drunk people....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd like to be doing that...BUT...I have to go and 'play' with drunk people....


I don't even want to know.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not for 6 weeks sucker - doctors orders!



No working out for 6 weeks?!  I would go stir crazy.  I would have to do some incline powerwalking or something at least.  Oh well, it's probably worth it for new titties!  Haha.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No working out for 6 weeks?!  I would go stir crazy.  I would have to do some incline powerwalking or something at least.  Oh well, it's probably worth it for new titties!  Haha.



Well I'm only really taking two weeks off, back at the gym on Monday, just walking inclines for now... we'll see how that goes, so far walking still is a bit painful, any kind of impact is none too fun right now and I'll likely do some light leggies in another week or so, well see how it goes.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 31, 2005)

I guess a good support bra/sports bra to hold em still is still out of the question. I'm sure that is still too tight to wear.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I guess a good support bra/sports bra to hold em still is still out of the question. I'm sure that is still too tight to wear.



Oh no, not too soon for bras, doc has got me out of sports bras though and into underwire, push-up bras 24/7, he wants the implants to stay exactly where he placed them.
Had a really rough night last night, didn't sleep at all from pain, damn... by 4 days first time round I was basically pain free!  
Hoping this will start to get better VERY soon, back at work on Tuesday and I'm a little nervous about doing demos for clients since a mobility is pretty limited once again due to pain, definately can't afford any more time off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hoping this will start to get better VERY soon, back at work on Tuesday and I'm a little nervous about doing demos for clients since a mobility is pretty limited once again due to pain, definately can't afford any more time off.


 



All for boobs -


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> All for boobs -



Yes, the price of vanity... I'll live with the pain!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*



Thanks Michael, you too.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Brit.  Be safe!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a great New Year's Eve, Brit.  Be safe!



Cheer Pylon, you too... all the best for '06!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> by 4 days first time round I was basically pain free!


don't forget.....u were also a couple years younger then...gonna take a wee bit longer this time...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't forget.....u were also a couple years younger then...gonna take a wee bit longer this time...


You're treading on thin water buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like to live on the edge...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL at you guys... always some wise ass comment to make me chuckle! 
Have a great New Years everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's what we're here for: encouragement, advice (give/receive) and an occasional laugh...dare I say: Guffaw...if good enough...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

Aye...  Happy New YAAAAAR!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Aye...  Happy New YAAAAAR!!!!



You're scaring me!  I need another drink! Hic!!!  

Happy New Year to you MM.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year Kerry!

Enjoy the new boobs!  I have boob envy


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Kerry!
> 
> Enjoy the new boobs!  I have boob envy



Hey hottie!  Damn... love that avi!!! I have ass envy!!!  
Happy New Year stranger, where the heck are you hanging these days?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year sexy!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I have boob envy


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year sexy!



Right back at ya!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Kerry!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Boiler - you too!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2006)

Woohoo... actually worked out today for the first time what seems like eons, (it's been about two weeks), cardio only for now.  I did 30 mins on the elliptical, level 10 and kept heart rate at around 160bpm, wow, even after only two weeks of no training my leggies felt fatigued by the end.
Felt nice to at least do something.
Rod and kids are driving me bonkers today, insisting that I don't start dieting or working out until the 3rd when everyone goes back to work school and once we've eaten our way through the remaining crap in the house - nothing like doing cardio while people keep checking in on you to tell you to STOP!... isn't it already bad enough! lol

Weighed in at 172.6lbs this morning so haven't gained anything really over the hols though my ass is definately looking wider!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> though my ass is definately looking wider!


Yeah right!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi beautiful!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful!



Hi handsome, how was Christmas and New Years for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

beunos dias, senorita!
I fear my first cardio workout..which is approaching..soon....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful!


 
HI, Ssssssthweetee


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> beunos dias, senorita!
> I fear my first cardio workout..which is approaching..soon....



I just got through with my second cardio session of the New Year and I really didn't enjoy it, I mean, it felt good to be doing it and I feel great now but I am terrible clock watcher throughout cardio sessions!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2006)

Woohoo... woke up pain free today, yesterday I felt like it was getting better and I only woke up once last night in discomfort.
Went to the gym for my first client at 5am - no show.  
How comes it's always the early morning clients that do this to me and never at the end of a really long day when I am half hoping they will cancel?!  
Truth be told I wasn't looking forward to going back to work today, I always get a bit blue towards the end of vacation time but I'm actually feeling pretty in the groove today.
I wanted to train soooo badly this morning but I've been sworn of anything upper body until the end of January... I don't see it happening, I might do some light leggies before my next client at least to make me feel like I'm doing something.
Came home did my cardio then took pooches for a walk, time to shower and get back to the gym.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

g'morning!
glad u are getting better!
0500??? Holy schnikes! that's inhumane to be working out at that hour!

Roosters even refuse to crow until 6! 
well, take it easy when u do the workout...don't wanna hurt nuthin'


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Went to the gym for my first client at 5am - no show.


I would be sooo pissed.  
I would charge them triple!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

...can u charge them late fees?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm sure you can if you state it up front.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2006)

Have a great day Kerry!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, if clients are a no show I can charge them.
I'm usually pretty lenient but for no shows unless it was an emergency I'm billing.
It used to be that the gym would charge them but I wouldn't get paid!!!
I got pissed and told the owners I would not bother to renew any clients who were frequent no shows, there was absolutely no incentive for me to do so when I'm getting my ass out of bed for a client and the gym gets paid but I don't, total bs... they decided to pay me my base rate, makes sense since so far I have 100% client renewal rate! lol

Well first day back was more tiring than I thought and physically draining, by my last two clients, both of whom were on new programs, I was having a tough time demoing much due to pain... thankfully both were female clients who know about my surgery and were completely understanding - they just laughed a lot at me!
I might have to cancel a couple of clients this week until I am a little more mobile but thankfully most clients it shouldn't be a problem with.

I slept for 11 hours last night, got home from work and was in bed by 8:45... can't believe I slept soooo much! I'm still tired!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I slept for 11 hours last night, got home from work and was in bed by 8:45... can't believe I slept soooo much! I'm still tired!!!


Cool, you slept some for me didn't ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

That's good that there are consequences for their actions. No sense u being there @ 0500 if they aren't. Also good that u got that worked out w/ management.

How did u show the rep count:
"one...owie, owie. Two...owie..owie.."


Might have gotten too much sleep last night? are you gonna go to bed @ regular time tonight?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I slept for 11 hours last night!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's good that there are consequences for their actions. No sense u being there @ 0500 if they aren't. Also good that u got that worked out w/ management.
> 
> How did u show the rep count:
> "one...owie, owie. Two...owie..owie.."
> ...



I want to go back to bed now!
Gawd, feeling pretty blue again.  I think in large part because I'm worried that Rod's health is back tracking and I so don't want another year like the last... just stressing a li'l.

Actually spotting isn't too bad with most of my clients, they don't lift that much weight... just a few of 'em!

It was more like what my hands are doing, well do that with _your_ arms because I can't!'


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



You're happy for me - I think.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

I wish I knew what to say about what is going on for you....'just be positive' is easier said than done.
I'm glad I don't have u as a traine....too distracting... 
When i was a LOT younger...and yet, only slightly less mature...go figure...I worked out with a girl-friend. Very hot...she was wearing some spandex 2-piece number....wow...I was doing pec dec...she was standing right in front of me...spotting me...ok...21 year old kid witha  perfect pair of...1 foot from my eyes....lost all concentration and the weight slammed back to the stops...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You're happy for me - I think.


I would go with: Sleep envy...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew what to say about what is going on for you....'just be positive' is easier said than done.
> I'm glad I don't have u as a traine....too distracting...
> When i was a LOT younger...and yet, only slightly less mature...go figure...I worked out with a girl-friend. Very hot...she was wearing some spandex 2-piece number....wow...I was doing pec dec...she was standing right in front of me...spotting me...ok...21 year old kid witha  perfect pair of...1 foot from my eyes....lost all concentration and the weight slammed back to the stops...



Where's you focus man?! That would have cost you another set!  

Just got back from getting my nails done, love my esthetician, she's the only person I really vent to, I mean FULLY vent to, she gets to hear what I'm thinking, contemplating, fantasizing, planning... she always grounds me when I need to be grounded but she also reminds me of just how long I've been dealing with the same old crap!  
It's pretty much a two way street I think since I've seen her through some pretty rough times too.
It's not like anything changes after seeing her but it's like my 3 week therapy sessions, I always feel a little more light hearted after seeing her since we usually end up finding humour in what shit life can deal you.
I find being a PT can be draining since most of the time you end up playing the role of a therapist to your clients, it's amazing how listening to other peoples crap all day can be so exhausting, for the most part I don't mind and am more than willing to be an ear to bend... it's part of the territory as far as I'm concerned but it's nice to be able to off load myself at times too, especially when I'm not getting to do that at home with my spouse.
Looky here... you all just became my therapists too - please don't send me the bill!!! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

The Bills in the mail!!! Hows it goin for you my Friend!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The Bills in the mail!!! Hows it goin for you my Friend!!!



It's going! lol

I need to stop by your journal and catch up with your life... it's been a while!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Glad it's going!!! Hope this year brings you everything you want my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where's you focus man?! That would have cost you another set!


my focus? I was 21...in my PRIME, woman!
My focus was between her throat and rib cage....
tanned, taunt skin....she had her hands on the bars of the pec dec as well, so when I did my rep...her chest would contract....drawing together two...perfect.... 
wait...what was the subject? 



Your nail tech is your venting therapy? Glad there is someone there to help.
As soon as you mentioned that, I had the vision of Legally Blonde go thru my mind. Seen it? Reese Witherspoon? Funny movie. She's hot..


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my focus? I was 21...in my PRIME, woman!
> My focus was between her throat and rib cage....
> tanned, taunt skin....she had her hands on the bars of the pec dec as well, so when I did my rep...her chest would contract....drawing together two...perfect....
> wait...what was the subject?



LMAO, good grief... you're making me horny! lol

Hmmmm, seen Legally Blonde, but I have a terrible memory for movies!!!

It's good though I own about 300 and can watch them over, and over and over!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO, good grief... you're making me horny! lol
> 
> Hmmmm, seen Legally Blonde, but I have a terrible memory for movies!!!
> 
> It's good though I own about 300 and can watch them over, and over and over!


I have some stories for u then...
muhahahahaa.....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have some stories for u then...
> muhahahahaa.....



LOL bring it on!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad it's going!!! Hope this year brings you everything you want my Friend!!!



All I want for 2006 is lots of money, lots of muscle and lots of sex... not necessarily in that order!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

*Statistics *

Weight 172.6lbs 

Chest 40" 
Waist 31" 
Hips 42.75" (Ouch!!!!) 
Upper Thigh 24" 
Mid Thigh 20.25" 
Calf 14" 
Bicep 13" 
Forearm 10" 



> Hope this year brings you everything you want my Friend!!!



Oh yeah, and we can add a new tape measure to the list of things I want in 2006...  mine's broken... it said I have fucking HUGE hips! Tsk

This is the very best thing for me about being tall, it hides extra weight quite nicely!

Just got some new posing suits made for me for the upcoming season, I daren't try them on yet, it would be too discouraging at this point in time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL bring it on!


you'll have mail tomorrow....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Good to see you back in the cardio game, and pushing some serious heart rate numbers at that.  Also, I like that waist to hip ratio.  That's awesome!  I love hips; I really do.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

You do have nice hips 

Cheer up, the world is your oyster, now eat me (thats how it goes, right?)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you'll have mail tomorrow....



Oh goody!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you back in the cardio game, and pushing some serious heart rate numbers at that.  Also, I like that waist to hip ratio.  That's awesome!  I love hips; I really do.



Awww... way to make a girl feel better!  

My stats were taken on Jan 1st, got on the scale today and am down 4lbs, amazing how a couple of days clean eating and drinking a ton of water can rid you of a few pounds, water weight for sure... but hey, saw the glimmer of my abs again this morning and that made me feel better!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cheer up, the world is your oyster, now eat me (thats how it goes, right?)



LOL never heard it quite put like that before!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>




Good morning handsome, nice to see ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh goody!


u have mail.....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u have mail.....



Sweet!  Will check when I'm done on here.

Worked leggies for the first time today in about 3 - 4 weeks, only light stuff just to acclimatize my lazy body back into working out again - actually felt great! Legs were a little wobbly by the time I was done even with the pansy weights I was using.  
I had started out planning to do some light squats but I still can't get my damn arms up and back that far yet! Soon, I hope.

*Legs:*

Single Leg Incline Press 8/12/15/20 - 90/90/90/90
Leg Extension 8/10/12/15 - 100/100/100/100
HS Seated Leg Curl 8/10/12/15 - 45/45/45/45
Seated Calf Raise 8/10/12/15 - 75/75/75/75

*Cardio:*

Treadmill Incline 12 Speed 3.0 - 20 Mins


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet! Will check when I'm done on here.
> Legs were a little wobbly by the time I was done


hope u like...


I LOVE that feeling! (most of the time) 

Don't worry about the weight. U should know....you will need a week or so to let the musles reacclimate to the loads....ease back into it, then get 'er done!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess the early morning workout and first workout back took it's toll... just woke up from a 2 1/2 hour nap!  
Time to get up and take the dogs out ... it's pouring outside right now though, hmmm... maybe later!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

well...a walk thru  a light drizzle could have been nice...but a douwpour...keep warm and dry...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...a walk thru  a light drizzle could have been nice...but a douwpour...keep warm and dry...



Ah, I opened the door to show my dogs the rain, they went bounding into the yard and promptly came back with their tails between their legs... phew, I'll walk 'em tomorrow! lol

Back to the gym now...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Jumping right back into the game with leg work.  A soldier indeed.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Jumping right back into the game with leg work.  A soldier indeed.



A soldier with wobbly legs I might add!  
Thanks for stopping by CP.  

Had a great day at work today, damn I'm good at selling... who'd have thought it?! lol  Seriously, I did a stint as a Mary Kay Beauty Consultant for a time and I never sold diddly squat, I always felt sorry for people and gave too much shit away for free... I did however end up with a really large collection of cosmetics which I am still wading through!!!  
Today I sold three packages of 36 sessions to new clients... sweet!
Not a bad day when you make $270 just in commission alone.
Gotta love it, my blank spots are filling, my existing clients are renewing, I'm busy as fuck but I love it!!!  I have to remember to leave time to train, eat and sleep myself... I think getting ready for competition this year will be tough, but hey what doesn't kill you... will probably result in me being a really cranky bitch and divorce!! LOL
I did go for the interview at Gold's, I don't think I'll be switching gyms any time soon.  The manager seems really keen to get me on board but I'm not getting any vibes that make me think it would be a better deal for me.
I explained that I'm pretty committed to my current clients and wouldn't leave any of them without giving them two months advance notice which she said she would respect and wait on.
But when she told me what the base pay was for their trainers I nearly choked... $10 an hour that's if the PT doesn't sell the package, if the PT sells the package they can make up to $20, I tried not to laugh but I think my disdain was pretty apparent, I just made it clear I wouldn't even give the position a second thought for that kind of money.  
We did discuss the minimum I would want which is significantly higher than that, she still seemed interested and wants me to write up a proposal but bottom line is my income would be so much higher than everyone elses I don't forsee much in the way of growth opportunity with that club.
It was, I have to say, an awesome gym, everything was brand spanking new, lots of neat equipment, a 'real' ladies only area, a boxing ring which I thought was very cool and it was all very yellow!  Bottom line though flashy clubs don't necessarily make them better clubs.
I guess I will stay where I am, things are going great, I've signed up 5 new clients this week alone and the manager wants me to start assessing and new PT's they are thinking of bringing on board to see if I think they will make good PT's, kinda nice I get to help select now who I will be working with as part of the PT dept and obviously if they want me to do assessments on new employees they obviously have some faith in my ability.
Bottom line it felt like a very productive first week back at the gym, can't wait to get my own training firmly back on track.
I am eager to start doing a full routine again but know it's not prudent yet, it's still too soon.
Okay, need to sign off now and move to another location, my doggies appear to have really wicked gas to night and if I stay here much longer I might barf!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 8, 2006)

So much for a day off - it's 8pm and the first chance I've had to sit down all day, housework, groceries, laundry, taking the Christmas decs down as well as getting the dogs out of the house for a walk... damn, where did my day go?! 

Going crazy not training -   knowing that Nationals is only 25 weeks away... but who's counting?!  

I've decided I am going to start with my new training split, which I was planning to start in Feb 1 tomorrow.  
Day 1 of the split should cause no problems as it's leggies anyway.
I don't really know how much I can do with my upper body yet until I try.
I am feeling pretty much healed these days and pain free.
My mobility still seems limited but in truth up to now I don't know how much, just haven't been pushing it, lots of motion feels 'odd' but not necessarily impossible or painful, I'm nervous about lifting again. If I feel that anything is putting undue stress on my chest or could be detrimental to my healing then I will skip it.

Here's the new split...

2006 Feb/Mar Training Split

Mon - Quads/Calves

SM Front Squats -15/12/10/8/6
Leg Extension - 12/10/8/6
Roman Chair Thigh Flexion - 15/15/15
DB Alternating Lateral Lunge - 12/12/12
Seated Calf Raise - 15/12/10/8/6
Donkey Calf Raise 10/10/10/10

Tue - Shoulders/Abs

Behind Neck Military Press - 15/12/10/8
Military Press - 12/10/8/6
Supinated Lateral Raise - 10/10/10
Forward Plate Raise - 10/10/10/10
DB Incline Rear Delts - 10/10/10/10
Triset:
Crunches - 25/25/25
Reverse Crunches - 25/25/25
Alternating Obliques - 25/25/25

Wed - Bis/Tris

BB Curl - 12/10/8/6
Preacher Curl - 12/10/8/6
DB Hammer Curl - 12/12/12
Cable Reverse Curl - 12/12/12
French Press - 12/10/8/6
Kickbacks (Consecutive) - 10/10/10/10

Thu - Glutes/Hams

BB Lunges - 12/10/8/6
Good Mornings - 10/10/10/10
Uni Lateral Lying Leg Curls (Consecutive) - 12/10/8/6
DB Step Ups - 10/10/10
Uni Lateral Hamstrings On Ball - 10/10/10

Fri - Back/Traps

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down - 12/10/8/6
BB Bent Over Row - 12/10/8/6
DB Single Arm Row - 10/8/6
Upright Row - 12/12/12
BB Shrugs - 10/10/10


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

I wouldn't take that job at Gold's.  As nice as the gym sounds, that's pretty lame for a trainer with your experience and knowledge.  Either way I'm sure you'll be happy.  There are pros and cons with both, but to me a gym is a gym so to speak.  As long as they don't let everything completely deteriorate and they have a reasonable variety of equipment, it's fine with me.  Of course, everyone is different.  I'm sure your clients will appreciate all that new fangled shtuff.

No chest stuff in the new routine?  Is that because of your new "buddies?"


----------



## BritChick (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No chest stuff in the new routine?  Is that because of your new "buddies?"



Yes, I'm done training chest, it's why I had to get my boobs redone and I just can't afford to do that every 3 years! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Behind Neck Military Press - 15/12/10/8
> Military Press - 12/10/8/6


Good morning!
okie dokie...you are the professional here...but everything I have read is that u DO NOT do ANYTHING behind the neck...puts the rotator in an unnatural and bad position...more suspect to injury....besides...8 sets for a relatively 'small muscle' of the same motion?

Now...weren't u having some problems w/ the management of the current job....now the want u to be a leader to judge the 'newbies'? U should leverage that to your advantage...
-"ok, I'll do THAT...if you'll do THIS"

You have bull dogs, right? Friend of mine has a couple...they can clear a room....sitting there...watching a movie when all of a sudden...    WTF did u FEED those things???????


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> okie dokie...you are the professional here...but everything I have read is that u DO NOT do ANYTHING behind the neck...puts the rotator in an unnatural and bad position...more suspect to injury....besides...8 sets for a relatively 'small muscle' of the same motion?
> 
> Now...weren't u having some problems w/ the management of the current job....now the want u to be a leader to judge the 'newbies'? U should leverage that to your advantage...
> ...



Here ya go read this Burner - especially the bit about over generalizations... it will save me waffling on about why I feel these presses are okay for me but why I also agree they are not suitable for everybody.  

http://www.exrx.net/ExInfo/Deficiencies.html

I did use my current position within World's to fandangle a decent rate for my 'assessment' of new PT's.

No, I don't have Bulldogs... Greyhounds, those elegant regal pooches that look like they wouldn't fart!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

*Quads/Calves*

SM Front Squats 15/10/10/6 - 95/115/115/125
Leg Extension 12/10/8/6 - #15/#17/#19/#20
Hack Squat 15/15 - 50/50
Abductor/Adductor Machine (Alternating) 12/12/12/12 - 60/60/60/60
Seated Calf Raise 15/12/10/8/6 - 75/85/95/105/115
Half Donkey Calf Raise??? 10/10/10 - 90/90/90

*Cardio*

Treadmill Inclined Incline 12 Speed 3.3 HR 150 - 25 Mins

Had to modify my workout according to the gym I was training at for lack of some of the equipment originally planned for the workout.
Anyone know what the hell that last machines real name is? I called it Half Donkey Calf Raise, I don't know what the fuck else to call it... it's got an angled pad that you put your tush against and it curves up to just cover your tailbone area, your stort of standing with your legs in the same angle as you would on a hack squat just not as acute... um, okay crappy description, I will try to google this later if none of you know what the hell I'm on about.

Gotta bolt, shower, clients, docs, clients... back tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here ya go read this Burner - especially the bit about over generalizations... it will save me waffling on about why I feel these presses are okay for me but why I also agree they are not suitable for everybody.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/ExInfo/Deficiencies.html
> 
> ...


...and we already discussed...you're special... 
Just becareful...Just everything I have read s that they are bad for the rotator and serve no real added benefit then front presses or DB preses...

Friend almost gota greyhound. Nice dogs, but I am partial to German Sheppards...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and we already discussed...you're special...
> Just becareful...Just everything I have read s that they are bad for the rotator and serve no real added benefit then front presses or DB preses...
> 
> Friend almost gota greyhound. Nice dogs, but I am partial to German Sheppards...



Putting it another way my shoulders just ain't making the cut to be a top notch competitor at National level, if I could build them up without these kind of presses then yahoo I'd be all for it but I need better caps and nothing else seems to be doing the job as well as these exercises.  And having spoken with all the gals I know with wicked caps most do behind neck presses. 
But I think you hit the nail on the head when you agreed that I'm just plain special!  
Seriously though, thanks for the concern Burner, I hear where you are coming from and I will use caution.  

As for the dogs... I think four of any breed would stink out the room if they all had gas!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it is one of those things where you hit it from a different angle. Sometimes that is what it takes to get growing again.
I might would add some rotator cuff exercises to keep them strong and you should have no problem.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

okie dokie...
I just preach three things:
1) pull ups
2) no behind the neck ANYTHING
3) sprints

BTW....u have reading to do of your own...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

thought u might like this...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2006)

That and you still have to have the real thing every now and then.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I think it is one of those things where you hit it from a different angle. Sometimes that is what it takes to get growing again.
> I might would add some rotator cuff exercises to keep them strong and you should have no problem.



I agree, I do do some rotator cuff rehab stuff at home with Rod... mainly to get Rod to do his exercises or he just won't bother but it's probably beneficial for me too!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> That and you still have to have the real thing every now and then.



Don't get me started! LOL


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thought u might like this...



Ah, I like men... they make up the majority of my clientele and therefore pay my bills! lol  Plus they have other benefits too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Just sayin Hi Sister Kerry!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello, BC.  Been a while since I dropped in.  Looks like you are right back in the swing of things.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Michael, boiler... hope you're both doing well?!

Just catching up on here before I head back to the gym for this evenings clients.

Had my post-op boobie massage today, apparently they scheduled it wayyy later than I am supposed to have it, it's most beneficial one week post-op and when you're still feeling discomfort and are still swollen.  
I have to say though, I'm sure today's massage felt a helluva lot better than it would of one week post-op... it was actually pretty damn relaxing, she not only did  my boobs but my arms, shoulders, neck and stomach too... ahhhh.  
Half way through I kept getting the most intense cramps in my quad, as in, jumping off the table 'holy FUCK!' cramps! Must have been from my workout this morning but I have never had cramps like it in my life and I am quite used to cramps... the only plus side was after the third time of leaping off the table I somehow weasled a leg massage out of the deal as well!  

Just had a sweet little nap and now I'm all refreshed and raring to go... okay, well maybe not raring!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Bonus massages, sounds good to me!!! Glad all is well!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Bonus massages, sounds good to me!!! Glad all is well!!!



Thanks Michael, can't complain and I'm just glad that I'm back at the gym as of this week.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael, can't complain and I'm just glad that I'm back at the gym as of this week.


  Awesome news!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn, how do I get a job giving massages to women who just had boob jobs?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't get me started! LOL


Um, oops, sorry.
I should have known better


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, how do I get a job giving massages to women who just had boob jobs?



No shit...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't get me started! LOL


..hmm...thought I had already gotten u started...by the way...u finished with what I sent u yesterday?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, how do I get a job giving massages to women who just had boob jobs?


hmm....4 year degree, med school...internship...having to also massage the boobs of the unnattractive as well....hhmm....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 10, 2006)

Busy freaking day, 12 clients today plus the commute between the gyms and home.
In between clients and home briefly, just time to chow down and update here.

Did my first upper body workout today and it went suprisingly well.  
I wasn't going to try any overhead exercises just yet but... ugh, couldn't resist.
It went really well actually no pain whatsoever, just easing back into things.
Funny thing is abs which I thought would be easy were the hardest thing of all to do and the only exercises to cause discomfort - go figure!

I also tried to demo cable crossovers to a client with just one plate... ouch baaaaad idea!  

*Shoulders/Abs*

SM Behind Neck Press 15/9/8/6 - 0/20/20/20
SM Military Press 15/8/8/8 - 0/20/20/20
Supinated Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 10/10/10
Fwd Plate Raise 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
DB Bent Over Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 10/12.5/12.5
Triset:
Crunches 25
Reverse Crunches 25
Alternating Obliques 25

*Cardio*

Treadmill Incline 12 Speed 3.3 - 15 Mins


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

look at that workout! NICE!
U do, more or less what I do....means I am doing somthing right...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2006)

*Bis/Tris*

BB Curl 12/10/6/8 - 45/50/55/55
Preacher Curl 12/10/8/6 - 45/50/55/60
DB Seated Hammer Curl 10/12/12 - 25/20/20
Cable Reverse Curls 12/12/12 - #4/#4/#4
Kickbacks 10/7/7 - 15/15/15

Arm day, wasn't too disappointed with bis considering the break I've had but training tris was pretty much no go.  Tried Skull Crushers and French Press thinking they might be okay but they either stretched or flexed the chest too much, I know from experience that any type of press down is out... the only thing I could do was Kickbacks and by the time I'd tried and failed at the others I was burnt out.

Busy day at the office (figuratively speaking!), ... time to head back


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

back to the grind!
can u do tri extensions?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> back to the grind!
> can u do tri extensions?



Nope, stretches chest wall out too much... feels like the sutures want to rip open!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

then fogeddaboutit!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> then fogeddaboutit!



Okiedokie but thanks for the idea anyway!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm....4 year degree, med school...internship...having to also massage the boobs of the unnattractive as well....hhmm....



Okay, fair enough, but once Kerry rolls in my office I will have forgotten about all that.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Okay, fair enough, but once Kerry rolls in my office I will have forgotten about all that.



Oh, flattery will get you everywhere!  

How are you CP?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okiedokie but thanks for the idea anyway!


just trying to help....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeesh, another longish day 5am - 6pm and I feel like this week is catching up with me, but think of all the $$$!  
Gonna quickly log my workout and then loaf tonight before it starts all over again tomorrow. Workout was short and sweet I was tired and quickly jammed this in a half hour gap I had between clients, it wasn't the best but it was a start and my poor quads are still sore from Monday's session.

*Glutes/Hams*

SM Lunges 12/10/8/6 - 50/70/90/110
Good Mornings 10/10/8/6 - 45/65/85/95
Uni-Lateral Leg Curls 12/7/6 - #4/#4/#4
DB Step Ups 10 - 10
Hamstrings On Ball 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> my poor quads are still sore from Monday's session


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeesh, another longish day 5am - 6pm and I feel like this week is catching up with me, but think of all the $$$!


...so...this means that y'all will be going to Vegas in OCtober for the 'O'?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...so...this means that y'all will be going to Vegas in OCtober for the 'O'?



I plan on it!  

Just got through playing with my husbands new rapier, I would like to have given him shit for blowing $900 but it's very, very cool and I can see it being a good prop for photo shoots - giddyup.  

Got in another half assed workout inbetween clients today - eh, at least I didn't miss any this week.  Looks like training back is going to pose a bit of a problem for now as well, any pulldowns or pullups are no go, too much 
s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g for now so I did lotsa rowing.

*Back*

BB Bent Over Row 10/10/8/8 - 65/80/90/90
Wide Grip Low Row 10/10/8/8 - 75/80/85/90
DB Single Arm Row 8/8/8 - 45/45/45

Did I mention my ass is killing me?!  
I am avoiding stairs at all costs right now, it sorta feels good in a really vivid masochistic type way.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got through playing with my husbands new rapier
> 
> Did I mention my ass is killing me?!


His what??? 

Since the boob massage worked,..................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Tell her I'm Rich...
And Handsome...
And, I have a "RAPIST" wit!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> His what???
> 
> Since the boob massage worked,..................



His rapier aka big ass sword!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi MM.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> His rapier aka big ass sword!


Oh................cool. For a minute there, I thought you....................


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

en guard, mon cherie!


"Do you know hoe to use that?"
"Yes, the pointy end goes into the other man"
- Zorro

Hey, crappy workout is better than no workout...keep positive!
yeah...the pain...knows u did something....good stuff...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh, flattery will get you everywhere!
> 
> How are you CP?



Excellent.  Job is going good, lifting is going good, been getting plenty of rest, having a nice break from classes; I can't complain.  Thanks for asking.

Don't you love when your ass is killing you?  My favorite.  Uni squats do it to me every time.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Job is going good, lifting is going good, been getting plenty of rest, having a nice break from classes; I can't complain.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Don't you love when your ass is killing you?  My favorite.  Uni squats do it to me every time.



Glad to hear everything is going well for you.  

Yep, definately felt good to be sore again from the workouts - hurts so good.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2006)

Happy MLK day. LMAO
I had the day off. So I blowed leaves and rotated the tires on my truck. Now I'm going to work out. Chest day. My favorite.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 16, 2006)

Ha - took me a second to figure out what the hell you were talking about with the MLK day! 
Day off - ohhhh, I wish.
I've had three naps already today, not sure what my problem is.  They of course came inbetween clients and one was whilst at the gym - locked myself in the consultation office. lol

Have a good workout dg.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello Sister Kerry, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello, BC.  Looks like you are back in the swing of things.  Aren't nap times great.  I keep trying to convince my 2 year old that he'll never have the opportunity to really enjoy them again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

g'morning, hottie! Happy Tuesday!
hhmm...naps....I wanna go back to bed.....but..I gotz stuff to do...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...so...this means that y'all will be going to Vegas in OCtober for the 'O'?



How about we skip to 'O' and concentrate on the real reason to being in Vegas .... THE PARTY!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

well...the 'O' would be the 'official 'reason for going..me? Probably wouldn't get past the booths of free supps...then back to the pool...and cocktails....
I'm really wantin' to go this year...been waiting for what...3 years to have that beer w/ my friend, NT....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael, all is well in my world, all but for lack of sleep but hey, no rest for the wicked! 

Boiler, I so hear you about naps being a good thing, I love napping - I just wish I could do more of it!!!  

Burner, sounds like you're having a busy day too.  
I've been to Vegas for the last two years and so far haven't hit a pool at all!!!
Hell, I barely got outside the hotel!
Looking forward to going this year, I've been keeping an eye on dates but nothing is set yet. 

NT, I'll definately party with you in Vegas!!!  
Now that I've been twice I know the bits of the Olympia that are 'must sees' and the bits I can miss!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll be looking for a date too....wait...are we talking about the same thing here?

Yeah...I am keeping busy...feels like I am forgetting something...hate that feeling....


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you get any sleep last night


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

what did u do the poor woman......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

where is she?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2006)

I did nothing....................................... 
Actually I know nothing......................yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

we're gonna need a sitrep on BC ASAP


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2006)

I think she may have fell out from stress from all the work she is doing. I told her to lighten up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

well...she she do more fun things...like I'm about to go make an ass of myself by jumping around and catching snow flakes on my tongue in front on my work...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've been to Vegas for the last two years and so far haven't hit a pool at all!!!


 
  


Whut R U a communist or sumthin?!?

Thats all I did the first two days I was there!




Whiskey and Sunshine...






What a combO!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2006)

You have mail


----------



## BritChick (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey gang!
Okay, at the risk of sounding repititive I'm soooooooooooo freaking tired!  
It's all good really, clients are signing up hard and fast and though I keep saying to myself I'm maxed out I'm still signing 'em up and squeezing 'em in!!! 
It's hard to turn away $$$ and I'm wanting to build up a little security for myself.
I've now got over 30 clients and am averaging seeing 10 per day but that translates to roughly 14 hour days with the commute between the two gyms.
I'm sorta stoked on the one hand at being this busy and stressed on the other at not having enough hours in the day.
If I got to come home and relax it might not be so stressful but I come home to dishes, laundry, hyper dogs wanting to be walked, hyper kids who want to tell me this and show me that and a husband that wants to 'talk', after 10 hours of talking I'm about talked out! (No really!!!  )
Still need to train the family a bit that they _can_ load and unload the dishes and that I'm not the only one in the house who is allowed to walk the dogs or pick up their shit from the yard - four dogs = a LOT of shit!!!  
When I got in last night my daughter was bouncing off the walls, apparently she came 2nd in a writing contest out of all the Grade 4's in her school for a Remembrance Day story she wrote, she's been asked to attend a ceremony at the Royal Canadian Legion to recieve a certificate and cash prize - how cool is that?!    Oh course, she really wants to go so I had to quickly scramble to shift all my Tuesday night clients, thankfully they were all very cool about it.  
What else... oh yes training, well um... hmmm... okay, training has gone for a nose dive this week, I've got to adapt to my crazy schedule a little in order to fit it in and I'm struggling, obviously I need to figure out a plan of attack here!

dg - yes, I slept like a baby!  

Burner - hope you had fun in the snow and that the men in white jackets didn't come and take you away!  

Jakey - thank ya babe.  

MM - I'm not a water baby and pools just don't do it for me, plus it wasn't even _that_ hot was it?!  I like it HOT, a hot tropical beach I would very likely just wanna burn my tushy on.

Alright kids, back to the grind... thanks all for popping by.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> NT, I'll definately party with you in Vegas!!!



this what I'm talking about  

Glad to hear things are going well my dear.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

what...u dont wanna party w/ me in Vegas???
   
OH! The PAIN!  
 

ok...u are busie than me right now...AND getting paid...I dont get paid till someone ACTUALLY BUYS....

Sounds like u need to set up some house rules....
hope u get a little sleep this weekend!

That's great about your daughter getting that award!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> dg - yes, I slept like a baby!


Well?????? Shoot me an e-mail or IM when you have time


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn, you're making me feel lazy.  Calm down!  Haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

hey good lookin! Hope u got some rest! Have a great weekend!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of clients.  Are they mostly newbies and retreads or do you actually get to work with someone who can lift more weight than you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't think she's human...I think she came to earth in a meteor shower from a planet far, far away....
She is the lesser known cousin of the man of steel....
he is a mild mannered reporter, she is a humble personal trainer...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of clients.  Are they mostly newbies and retreads or do you actually get to work with someone who can lift more weight than you?



Hi boiler, hmmm, I have a bit of everything to tell you the truth, I have several obese clients - the one guy who has made the best progress to date and was my very first client has lost 98lbs since starting training with me last May.  I have a couple of gals dealing with anorexia (in recovery) - probably two of my favourite and most rewarding clients to work with!  I have a lot of newbies varying from very young guys and girls to men and women in their 
60 's who want to start working out. I have probably 5 guys who I would put into the bodybuilding category and who do lift more than me!!!  I like training these guys because I can push them and tell them they're pussies when they're having a crappy lifting day - all in jest of course!   I have one pro wrestler and two marathon runners. And then I have the 'oh my god, my body is a train wreck, I really ought to be put out of my misery, where the hell do we begin?!' clients. lol  These are the few that have just about every ailment known to mankind and are very challenging when it comes to program design because they have sooooo many limitations.
I do love the variety though, it's always interesting!!! 

Burner - rest?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I have probably 5 guys who I would put into the bodybuilding category and who do lift more than me!!!  I like training these guys because I can push them and tell them they're pussies when they're having a crappy lifting day - all in jest of course!


that would certainly motivate me....having a 'girl' calling me a pussy....
  



BTW....you ANIMAL!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2006)

Knock Knock! Hi beautiful!
Still kicking??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

yo, jake!
Holla!
How the hell are ya!
How's that sweet ride of your working for you?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)

Im GREAT thanks Mike   You?

The car is awesome.. its lowered so its chewing up tires.. and I have to do about 1k in preventive maintenance on it soon.. but what do you expect, its a high performance car.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

what...car was too low and scraping the tires?
have u seen the movie, Transporter II? I think he's driving an S4....that or the S8...either way...nice looking car...
movie was good till they used CGI and had some REALLY stupid things happen, but the car chase was nice...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)

No, its off camber, so it eats up the outside of the front tires.  The suspension geometry is all messed up on it.  So I need 2 new tires.. and Z rated tires arent cheap.  Like 200 a piece.  Yea, in that movie its an A8.. its like the ultra luxery.  Mines the S4, its a race car


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

I get to get my alignment checked next week....been short on funds..if alignment is off...not by much..new tires are still looking pretty good. 
I got the one under Z rating...not a fast car....didn't need them...

Well, I thought of you...briefly while watching it...."hmm...would jake corkscew his car thru the air to remove a magnetic bomb?"


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2006)

3 days and no BC


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2006)

Here I am! 
Such decadence - 7:10pm and I'm in my pj's and in bed!
Finally and briefly am caught up with everything, house is clean, all paperwork and business stuff is dealt with, dogs are content from long walk and kids are lounging with me, I even get to lay in a bit in the morning,
 I don't have to be at the gym until 7:30am - nice! 
I have been training but not logging workouts.  Strength is coming back along with more and more mobility - enjoying training again.
22 weeks out from contest this weekend - 16 weeks fast approaching and I'm not looking forward to the dieting!
Nothing much to report it's all been work and training with not a lot of time for anything else, just had my biggest paycheck ever since starting PT, now I'm gonna be hell bent on keeping up this pace!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to see everything going good for you Kerry!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

hey hottie! Glad to see u back! Was wondering what had happened...missed ya!

Yeah...lounging in the jammies is goood....


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2006)

lounging naked under the jammies is even better


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

...that's causing an image to come into my head...hold on....hhmmmm......


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, its off camber, so it eats up the outside of the front tires.  The suspension geometry is all messed up on it.  So I need 2 new tires.. and Z rated tires arent cheap.  Like 200 a piece.  Yea, in that movie its an A8.. its like the ultra luxery.  Mines the S4, its a race car



Check out www.tirerack.com

It's an awesome site with a large selection on tires and track tests with a lot of them.  I got my Y rated tires (Better than Z), for like $125 a pop.  That sucks you have positive camber.  A little negative is actually good for handling performance though.

Don't mean to whore up your journal Kerry.  How are the new knockers treating you?  Still painful?  Do I have the right to call them knockers?  Haha.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't mean to whore up your journal Kerry.  How are the new knockers treating you?  Still painful?  Do I have the right to call them knockers?  Haha.



Whore away baby!!!  Nice to see the pages of my journal being filled with something! 
Hmmm... knockers were doing great but funny you should ask now, early yesterday I started getting a lot of pain in my right side and then discovered a small lump!  Hoping it's something that will go away on it's own, feels like it's on the internal incision line, I might have overworked it a little, I'm back doing pull ups and pull downs and most tri exercises.  Might have to take a kick trip to the docs to rule out infection or anything worse!  Damn!!!!
Feeling pretty great right now, been given the official green light to bring in external clients now to the gym... they've finally clued in I'm making them money and having clients coming to World's from other locations can only benefit them!!!
Also, updating website, gathering client testimonials for self-promotion in order to gain more private clients and am right now working on an outline for an off-season and pre-contest program for figure competitors.
Client testimonials are coming hard and fast I've had some great results with my clients over the past year and it's fueling me to branch out, feeling pretty stoked!!!
Working with my sponsors right now in hopes of renewing contract for another year with them.
Still in dire need of sleep but my training is rocking and I feel that I am back in the groove with everything!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

hey! Happy Friday! Sounds like u are on track! Way to go!
Missing u here thogh...

Hope all is well otherwise. Any plans for the weekend?
Betcha that lump does go away. As u said, if it doesn't after a couple more days, go in and get it checked...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope that lump turns out to be nothing of importance.  It will probably just go away.

It's great to hear that your gym is being more lenient with the whole outside client thing.  I don't understand why gyms are so anal about that.  Maybe they will eventually become a member, or maybe they will say good things to their friends, ya know?  That's my opinion anyway.

You're on a roll.  Keep up the momentum, but get yourself like 10 hours of sleep just one day in the near future.  You deserve it.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2006)

Good Sunday Kerry! You are way too busy woman! How's the lump doing? You don't think it could be scare tissue do you?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Good Sunday Kerry! You are way too busy woman! How's the lump doing? You don't think it could be scare tissue do you?



Probably scar tissue dg.  
Haven't got it checked out yet, been too busy and it's stopped hurting now.
I have to go to the clinic tomorrow so I will ask then.
Friday afternoon I came home from the gym feeling really nauseous and so took the weekend off, so much for rest, I've been working on my competition packages and promotional posters and brochures - this is a LOT of freaking work, well for me who isn't really very good at this stuff but I'm pretty happy with what I've created so far... hmmm, I'll see if I can paste the poster here somehow.   Then ya'll can tell me how lame it really looks!  
I got the poster and package outlines completed and have forward them to the head honchos at the gym to see if they would like to be part of this little venture.  Not sure IF that will work out for me or not, I might likely have to do this outside of the gym as I think the gym will want too much of a cut for my liking when it comes to my competitor packages and I worded it to 'invite' them in on this money making expedition but in no way am I going to hand over the majority of the profit on this one.
If anyone has any suggestions as to the % I should be willing to hand over I'd be interested to know, I've got an idea in my mind but it's not based on anything concrete, just what I think I'd be willing to give them.
Okay, back to the grind, contracts to draw up next... I do hope I get some clients! lol


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi there, Kerry  Like everyone else, I hope your lump is nothing.  I'm sure it is, since they were just "in there".  They would have probably noticed anything non-surgery related then.  Anyway, know that my T's and P's are with you.

Sounds like your business is rockin' I have no idea about the margins in your business but my suggestion is just to set up a spreadsheet with MS Excel and crunch the numbers.  Figure out the break point for where you are still making a decent profit and you don't feel like you are getting used.  Go in high enough initially to allow yourself the wiggle room you need to close the deal and don't let anyone walk on you.  You might come out higher than the breakover number you calculated.  I hope you do Remember, if you don't ask for it, you won't get it.  You are a tough chick, I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2006)

Kerry I'm just assuming there was an incision? Not sure where the lump is located . I think it would feel hard instead of like a lump though?? I'm just guessing. Hope it was not infection, but seems like it's been too long for that. Since it stopped hurting, is a good sign.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope all is going well, you are defiantly in my Prayers my Friend!!! I would love to see your poster, post it please!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm not sweating the lump... no point in that but I will keep an eye on it, it's no longer sore but still a little tender if you know what I mean.

Boiler... I don't have excel but I have sorta figured out what I would be happy walking away with and if they ask for too much and I think they are taking the mickey I will walk on the offer - that's if they are even interested.

Arch, I don't know how to post it... I created it as a WP doc.??!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Boiler... I don't have excel but I have sorta figured out what I would be happy walking away with and if they ask for too much and I think they are taking the mickey I will walk on the offer - that's if they are even interested


Lay it out on a spreadsheet.  That way you can see the dollars at every percentage.  I'm sure someone here can send you a copy of MS Office to help your cause.  And don't let them ask, present your offer.  O.K., I'm done with my sales advice I'm sure you will handle yourself fine!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Lay it out on a spreadsheet.  That way you can see the dollars at every percentage.  I'm sure someone here can send you a copy of MS Office to help your cause.  And don't let them ask, present your offer.  O.K., I'm done with my sales advice I'm sure you will handle yourself fine!



Thanks


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

Had to scan it in, doesn't look very clear but you get the jist!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

Well...

Must be nice to have people throwing money at you - 

You can throw some to me, as I will be a jobless Hippy in about 80-90 days


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> Must be nice to have people throwing money at you -
> 
> You can throw some to me, as I will be a jobless Hippy in about 80-90 days



Y're a bum!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks


Anytime I can help.......Anytime

Your poster looks great, Kerry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Y're a bum!


 





A bum who loves YA!, BABE!... (_Cleick-Cleick)_


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> Must be nice to have people throwing money at you -
> 
> You can throw some to me, as I will be a jobless Hippy in about 80-90 days



So wait, do you turn into a hippie when you become unemployed, or are you already a hippie?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So wait, do you turn into a hippie when you become unemployed, or are you already a hippie?


 
Both


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2006)

Kerry, I have Office 2003, which has Word, Excel, powerpoint, Publisher, and Outlook. If you want a copy let me know!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So wait, do you turn into a hippie when you become unemployed, or are you already a hippie?


it was probably a hobby, now will be a way of life...



'Morning! Sounds like u were busy! I 'crashed' on Sunday. I had a list of things to do...only got one done... 
Still tired...oy.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hhmmmmm, where is beautiful????


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi there, just checking in...
Been a bit of a hellish week.
Rod is working out of town and I'm working my ass off as usual, myself and the kids are all sick as dogs, another freaking cold.
Work has been stressful, primarily due to a run in with the management... the owners want me to be a contractor, which, I am not opposed to but we need to discuss a few minor details like my rate of pay!  I was told I would be sent a contract to review, however when pay day arrived I discovered I had been cut off of payroll!!! Grrrr  I immediately went into legal mode and sent owners and managers a letter telling them in short to put me back on payroll immediately and take the necessary deductions from my cheques until we have established and agreed upon a new contract.  
One of my biggest peeves is that I was told I can't technically remain an employee as I do not work enough hours... are they fucking kidding me?!?!?!?!?!
A draft contract is in the works with employers expectations, I have just sent it back with 'my' expectations... we'll see what happens next.
Been busy with website, I've managed to get poster for competitor packages up and running along with some client testimonials.
Contemplating doing a show in 11 weeks, okay, I know that absolutely NUTS and very possibly not attainable in such short time but all I need is a few people to say there is no way I'll be ready in time and I'll be on my way! lol
I just feel like I need a goal or focus right now spending too much time dwelling on crap!
Hmmm...  been kinda down, not sure if it's because of being overloaded with everything or some underlying issues in my life that I am trying to deal with.
Trying to figure out what my basic problem is, real discontentment or just plain boredom... I hate self analysis, I often don't like what I discover!!!  (Usually that other people aren't the problem and that I am!!!  )
All in all things are going well, just a little crazy!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, it was a rough week. Hang in there. It's going to get better. I'm not going to say you can't do the show, because I think you absolutely can. 
And sometimes a hectic schedule can complicate personal issues. Maybe you just need some alone time? Life is too short to live unhappy all the time and sometimes you must be willing to make a change for the better. It just depends on how bad you want something. Hit me up if you wanna chat..........


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank dg - appreciate the support. 

Well I guess my mind (for now!) is set on doing this competition.
11 weeks out today and I set my alarm for 3am to get up and do 60 mins of cardio... not only did I set my alarm but I actually got up and did it too! lol
60 mins on the elliptical, level 10, speed 4.6mph, HR 161, for 3am in the morning I can live with that.  
Followed that by cooking up a couple of trays of chicken and fish and here I am now eating chicken and red pepper for breakfast - yum!
Took stats this morning after showering and they are as follows -
Chest 30
Waist 29.5
Hips 42.5
Upper Thigh 24.25
Mid Thigh 19.25
Calf 14
Bicep 13.5
Hope you all have a fun weekend!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thank dg - appreciate the support.
> 
> Well I guess my mind (for now!) is set on doing this competition.
> 11 weeks out today and I set my alarm for 3am to get up and do 60 mins of cardio... not only did I set my alarm but I actually got up and did it too! lol
> ...


 
Woo-Hoo!!

Another Kerry COMP!!!!

ROCK ON! -  












(screw that) 
not this monkey


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

holy schnikes!!!! 3 am workout???? ok....wow....I wouldn't want u as a training...TOO hardcore! 
Hope you are feeling better. Hopefully, you and the kids can get some sleep and get well this weekend....


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

> Please read the rules
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wow!  Guess I got told didn't I?! 
Become an elite member to support this website but will get my ass kicked off of it for having my own website banner in my own personal journal - yeesh!
Oh well, guess I think this is a bit of bs rule - so I'll say fair well since I'll likely get my ass banned any second now, it's a shame but I think I'll live. 
Coulda just requested a banner be placed on my site to promote this site - probably a more productive solution.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

U BETTER NOT LEAVE, young lady


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow! Guess I got told didn't I?!
> Become an elite member to support this website but will get my ass kicked off of it for having my own website banner in my own personal journal - yeesh!
> Oh well, guess I think this is a bit of bs rule - so I'll say fair well since I'll likely get my ass banned any second now, it's a shame but I think I'll live.
> Coulda just requested a banner be placed on my site to promote this site - probably a more productive solution.


 

Ummm...  We all got that, I think!?!

At least I did -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2006)

I think he was reffering to links to other forums.  Just PM Rob and ask.  It isn't like you are trying to steal members to anotyher forum.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> U BETTER NOT LEAVE, young lady



Ah, when I get booted I'll start up my blog again... I'd put a link down to it but I'm sure that would be against the rules too. 

So game face was on today, double cardio sessions and all.

Still trying to wrap up the contract issue, the ball is in the employers court now.

And - because I simply have too much time on my hands I have just been in contact with the SPCA and we are in the process of trying to adopt an American Bulldog cross... I know NUTS!!! 

Rod came home last night and wanted to know if we could, this poor dog has been so abused and neglected all his life, apparently he is still very people and dog friendly and the SPCA just sunk over $1000 in health care into him to get him back on his feet.  Rod met this dog on the ferry being shipped from one SPCA to another.  The lady at the SPCA is going to run some tests on the dog to make sure he'd be okay with other dogs and kids.  Who knows this time next week I could have another mutt!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Who knows this time next week I could have another mutt!!!!!!!


 





I am zensing zat you muzt have zome zort ov complex!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

You have such a big and welcomgin heart, K-
hmm...2 children, 3 dogs AND a hubby....THAT'S a house full!

I bet things will work out. Sounds like they know u are valuable. Hate to lose you. Especially if u leave..and a # of the clients do leave w/ you....and when the oens who will have to wait to get out of their contract will go when they can...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ummm...  We all got that, I think!?!
> 
> At least I did -





> I think he was reffering to links to other forums. Just PM Rob and ask. It isn't like you are trying to steal members to anotyher forum.



Well I did figure it was to everyone but I guess my site could still be considered 'fitness' related and it does say quite clearly...



> If you have a link/banner in your signature please remove it promptly, non-compliance will result in a ban.



Yes, it rattled my chain! lol

I'll pm him and see.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You have such a big and welcomgin heart, K-
> hmm...2 children, 3 dogs AND a hubby....THAT'S a house full!
> 
> I bet things will work out. Sounds like they know u are valuable. Hate to lose you. Especially if u leave..and a # of the clients do leave w/ you....and when the oens who will have to wait to get out of their contract will go when they can...



Nooooooo, I have 4 dogs already... this would be a 5th!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

there u go...no leaving for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nooooooo, I have 4 dogs already... this would be a 5th!!!!!


thought u had 2 grey hounds....
missed one somewhere...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thought u had 2 grey hounds....
> missed one somewhere...



4 Greyhound and possible one American Bulldog cross.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

hahahah you remind me of my own mom so much sometimes! Always with something to do andShe absoutley loves animals herself .. goes crazy over them. I can't even begin to count the numerous animals we've had over the years ..
I think the most she's had to deal with at one time was 4 kids and 21 dogs. 17 of them were puppies! That was an insane time!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 4 Greyhound and possible one American Bulldog cross.


 





OY VAY!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahahah you remind me of my own mom so much sometimes! Always with something to do andShe absoutley loves animals herself .. goes crazy over them. I can't even begin to count the numerous animals we've had over the years ..
> I think the most she's had to deal with at one time was 4 kids and 21 dogs. 17 of them were puppies! That was an insane time!



Holy crap Tom - 21 dogs?!?!?!?!? Yikes... I'm not THAT mad, well not yet... but I do say if I won the lottery I would get some land and adopt a whole schwack of greys.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap Tom - 21 dogs?!?!?!?!? Yikes... I'm not THAT mad, well not yet... but I do say if I won the lottery I would get some land and adopt a whole schwack of greys.



hahaha ya - Our dalmation had puppies! It was crazy , we had to dedicate one entire room to all of them. luckily alot of my friends would come over and help out!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2006)

the link in your sig. is okay.  I asked Rob.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the link in your sig. is okay.  I asked Rob.



Thanks Funky - I guess I will have to calm down now and be less irrate.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Funky - I guess I will have to calm down now and be less irrate.


See, you are under too much stress!  I told ya you need some time!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> See, you are under too much stress!  I told ya you need some time!!



Pfft - time - what's that?!   

Haven't really worked out a solid diet for myself yet, was on the fly all day yesterday and for now I'm sticking with protein sources and lotsa fibrous veggies to start to shed the excess pounds.

Yesterday weighed in at 169.6lbs - today 167.4lbs - gotta love water weight coming off.  Body fat % according to bio electrical impedance is at 22% - yuk!

Yesterdays Diet:

Meal 1 - 5oz Chicken Breast/1 Red Pepper
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey
Meal 3 - Can Tuna/Carrots
Meal 4 - Perfect Whey
Meal 5 - 9 Egg Whites/Carrots

4 Litres Chrystal Light/1 Litre Water/1/2 Can Diet Pop/8 Pieces Gum

Need to sit down today and get my diet squared away, unfortunately due to schedule I had to rely on shakes for some meals but better that than skipping.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pfft - time - what's that?!


I'm really serious Kerry. I know you know just as good as I do that stress is one of the worst things for you. It can really have detrimental effects on your body. And if you are going to do the show, you don't need it. Your body will never respond like it should. Sometimes you may not think it is effecting you, but it is. Sit down and figure some way in hell that you can spend a few minutes several times a day to just relax and enjoy the day. Get Rod to help with dinner, get the kids to wash the dishes and get you a few minutes! Now don't make me come up there!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Get Rod to help with dinner, get the kids to wash the dishes and get you a few minutes!



 Like you think I don't _try_?!

In all seriousness I told Rod the night before last that with the hours I'm working and all that I have on my plate I simply _can't _keep up!
I really never signed up to be Wonder Woman! 
One of my biggest stressors is my house always looking like a freaking pigsty, I am the only one who seems to pick anything up and when I'm home so infrequently it drives me crazy to come home and find the house looking like a tornado has been though it.  
Anyway, long story short once this Contract is in place (hopefully soon!) it should mean a bit more $$$ in my pocket, I will gladly work my ass off at the gym and put in long days and put my focus on career and competiting as long as I know I don't have to come home at 10pm and start cleaning toilets, doing dishes and laundry.
Since my pleas are falling on deaf 'lazy' ears at home I'm hiring some help, not sure how pleased Rod was with that decision but it's non-negotiable! Grrr
It's the only way I can keep my sanity and do all I'm doing!
It also means that the little time I do get off I can spend some quality time with my family rather than having the kids following me around as I clean house.

Just got through 40 mins of cardio - tired this morning, this just means I will need to put in 50 tonight instead of 30... ah, hopefully more energetic later in the day.

Today is catch up day for me, program and diet design for new clients, working on some promotional business stuff, designing car decals and such, housework, dog walking, grocery shopping, another bout of cardio then hopefully done early enough to veg and watch a movie with the family or play a game.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats a start!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Like you think I don't _try_?!
> 
> In all seriousness I told Rod the night before last that with the hours I'm working and all that I have on my plate I simply _can't _keep up!
> I really never signed up to be Wonder Woman!
> ...


 
ok...first...I am now picturing u in the wonderwoman costume...and lemme tell you.....  

As far as the house chores go...u had to put your foot down which you did. Give hubby the two option rule:
1) u and the kids help out around here
2) u are hiring someone to do it for us
3) there is no 3rd option....read 1 and 2 again...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...first...I am now picturing u in the wonderwoman costume...and lemme tell you.....
> 
> As far as the house chores go...u had to put your foot down which you did. Give hubby the two option rule:
> 1) u and the kids help out around here
> ...



Option 1) is not longer an option, it's been an option for months, now it's option 2) or option 2).  Like I said, I didn't really I just laid it down.
I do however want to get the pay increase first if possible, it's a fairly big house and cleaners won't be very cheap I dare say.  
Just a quick 30 min nap and feel a bit better.. better get on some chores before I crash again! LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

Name: Zeus

Age:  Young adult

Breed:  American Bull Terrier 

Sex:  Neutered Male 

Awwww... this is the first time I've seen Zeus, pic was just posted at the SPCA site, knew I shouldn't have looked! lol
Guess we'll see what happens next, they are reviewing our adoption application and testing him with other dogs.  I'm a little concerned about how he would fit in with the Greyhounds.

Today's Meals:

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/Brussel Sprouts/Louisiana Hot Sauce
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey
Meal 3 - 5oz Chicken Breast/Cali Mix/Louisiana Hot Sauce
Meal 4 - Tilapia/Cucumber/Red Pepper/Red Wine Vinegar/Mrs. Dash
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/Rice Cake

Additional:

3 Litres Chrystal Light/Diet Dr. Pepper/6 Gum

Hmmm, egg whites and brussel sprouts drowning in a pool of hot sauce for breakfast - that's a new one on me! My daughter wanted to make me breakfast and that's what she came up with for my pre-contest diet brekky, bless her - hey, no complaints here, it was sweet of her to fix me something up.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm, egg whites and brussel sprouts drowning in a pool of hot sauce for breakfast - that's a new one on me! My daughter wanted to make me breakfast and that's what she came up with for my pre-contest diet brekky, bless her - hey, no complaints here, it was sweet of her to fix me something up.


LMAO, that is great! She's trying for protein and green veggies!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

what a cute poochie!
Well...if he tries to get aggressive w/ the greys....they can just turn on the super speed and wear him out...corner him and then have a nice little 4 on 1 'dog talk' with him...

(hhmm...think I watch too many CGI movies....)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

I sooooo don't want to do cardio right now - ha, probably why I'm here rather than on my elliptical... ah better have at it!
My daughter said to me about an hour ago 'I don't mean to be rude but I think you need to work on your bum a bit before the contest'! 
Kids and their damn honesty!!! LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 5, 2006)

Lol. Your daughter is so cute (and a future fitness competitor to boot). And hey, can't go wrong with hot sauce. Being your kid, she knows better than to drown things in ketchup.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol. Your daughter is so cute (and a future fitness competitor to boot). And hey, can't go wrong with hot sauce. Being your kid, she knows better than to drown things in ketchup.



Hi Denise. 
Yeah, she's pretty cute, she also likes to make sure the fridge always has a full jug of Chrystal Light in it for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I sooooo don't want to do cardio right now - ha, probably why I'm here rather than on my elliptical... ah better have at it!
> My daughter said to me about an hour ago 'I don't mean to be rude but I think you need to work on your bum a bit before the contest'!
> Kids and their damn honesty!!! LOL


 
out of the mouths of babes.....

Happy Monday!
whatcha gotta do is take the lap top w/ wireless internet and type while u eelipticise!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2006)

There ya go............time saver! Kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you buy another dog!?!?!?!?!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you buy another dog!?!?!?!?!



yeah, what he said     The missus tried to get another dog in the family ... sheesh, I have two, don't know how you handle 4 ... and now maybe 5.  Although I do understand your plea to help out animals.  I try not to go on the spca website because I know I'd like to make a quick stop over there and just "visit" some of those dogs.  

So Brit, what is a usual day like for you?  From reading your journal, it seems that you don't have much down time at all.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

...speaking of which...where is she....


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you buy another dog!?!?!?!?!



Not yet, still waiting to hear if he will fit in with our Greyhounds, Rod just left for the island but when he returns it may be with another dog!  



> So Brit, what is a usual day like for you? From reading your journal, it seems that you don't have much down time at all.



Hi NT,
IT'S FREAKING BUSY!!! LOL

Here's a look at today...

3:30am Cardio after 5 hours sleep
4:30am Shower
4:45am Leave For Work
5:15am Arrive at work and scoff down some fish and veggies.
5:30am First three clients, totalled my second client after 30 mins! lol
Ran upstairs to office and passed out on yoga mat for 30 min of zzzzz's
8:30am First break - trained back and abs, grabbed a quick bite to eat, made some business calls, took pics of a gf who wanted a physique evaluation from me.
9:30am Next three clients
12:30pm Leave gym to come home and let doggies out in yard, whirlwind tidy up, check IM and e-mails whilst eating chicken and veggies
1:00pm Take dogs for walk
1:45pm Home with dogs, head back to gym
2:15pm Train three more clients
5:15pm 15 min break grab a bite and call kids see that they are home, doing okay, have eaten etc. (Rod is out of town)
5:30pm Train three more clients
8:30pm Leave gym
8:45pm Arrive home... yell at kids for the house looking like a fricking pigsty! (mother's prerogative!  )
9:00pm Second cardio session
9:30pm Shower
10:00pm Ideally hit the sack BUT there will likely be some shit to do, kids homework to check, kids notices to be signed, dogs wanting some attention, clean the kitchen enough to find the sink!  

Probably more meals in here and other crap I've forgotten but you get the jist!  
Hey... at least I can never complain of boredom!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

0515....fish-n-veggies????? blech!
how about eggs....  breaky food....fish....NOT breaky food.

Ok...u win...WAY more busy than I am....


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Lord woman. 3:30 am cardio...(Well....I've done this before when I had too). Work and then second cardio session too? Sheesh, you must be one exhausted woman. Dedication man. You'll kick ass in your comp.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy crap Kerry............you can't keep that schedule up for long........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 8, 2006)

4-5 hours of sleep - 

You better change it up woman - 

(you are rolling into self destruction with that schedule)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2006)

That is a full days work for sure.  You are wonderwoman in disguise  

Although I do agree that work schedule is a bit extreme, one does what needs to be done.  When I was boxing and training for the Golden Gloves, I had a very similar schedule, except my evening were more single's related.  Upat 5 for a run, work till 5 pm, hit the gym to train and then clean the apartment.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh hey, I totally agree with you all, it is too much and I will burn out - heck, I'm already part way there! lol

Last night I came home and in a frantic rush tried to tidy my house before the cleaners came today - how stupid is that???!!! 

I'm hoping with the hired help that it will help out somewhat and leave my days off more like days off.

I'm hanging around today while the cleaners are here, they asked that I do, so that the dogs get used to them - feel like a TOTAL bum having other people clean my house though! 

I'll just have to keep busy, plenty of business stuff to do around here and laundry.

Got in two 30 min cardio's yesterday and back and abs.

Didn't do any cardio this morning so I will either do some tonight watching tv with the kids or head to the gym to lift and do cardio.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmm... wonder if I could make more money as a dog walker???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 8, 2006)

I can teach your kids to clean the house... -


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

...you've been watching super nanny?



'Morning, K! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2006)

Helloooooo!
Still here... busy, busy, you know how it is.
Training is going great feeling very strong right now and loving the workouts.
Dieting sucks, I still can't fathom why I am involved with a sport in which I have to deprive myself of food!!!
Starting to doubt I can be ready in 10 weeks, it's all a head game, I know I can, I think I can, I'm not sure, I'm panicking, I'm excited, I'm stoked, I'm hating it, I'm loving it, I'm dreading it... gawd, what a weird sport this is!!!
I took 11 weeks out pics and it depressed the hell out of me, don't think with this little time yet pics are a good idea, they just stress me out.
Bottom line, it really doesn't matter since this show isn't really a qualifier for anything, just for fun, at the same time this can be a bad thing since there's less 'reason' to keep me on the straight and narrow.  I'll ride it out and see.
I do 'plan' on doing it, if I don't I will just be well ahead of the game for Nationals!

Boss says the new contract is complete and I should have it in my hands by tomorrow.

Doesn't look like we will be getting Zeuss, I think the SPCA's biggest concern is mixing him with the Greyhounds, it's a little risky but they haven't ruled it out yet.  Hmmm... well if we don't get Zeuss I still say I can fit two more Greyhounds in the mini van if I really try. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

mini-van?
SOCCER MOM! SOCCER MOM!


Just keep at it, hun- the dieting is the worst part. Only a 'few' more weeks...
is your daughter gonna get to 'exhibition' in this show? Too bad you can't work her into your routine...that wouldn't take away your 'thunder'
Too bad about the poochie. 
pics? u took...pics? You do of course realize...that you need to post them so we an monitor your progress....it's for your own good, you know..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

MINI-VAN-
Actually...saw a commercial for some mini-van...seats move, fold, relocate, storage bins everywhere...I was thinking: Hmm..that's kind of cool...
WHOA! WHAT???? ME????? mini-Van???? OY! Single...no kids...no mini-vna for this young crusader! 
THIS is what I want.... 

At this point..all I really need to haul...is ass! 
http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/audi_rs4.asp


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mini-van?
> SOCCER MOM! SOCCER MOM!



Did you not read this?!  

"Four dogs mean you require a bigger vehicle than a Grand AM. If I???d realized this sooner, I???d have been acquiring greyhounds much earlier. My husband has been regularly smacking, grinding and chipping away at the car over the last few years with his unique extrication and park by sound method with the work trucks. While it runs fine, it???s starting to look like something that should be up on blocks in a front yard in Whalley. 

I didn???t want to be reduced to totaling this one (too) in order to upgrade but, ya do whatcha gotta do. Spaciously it was beyond a squeeze. Large dogs in the back seat squashed up against every window made us look like we were making a getaway from robbing a furrier. And the kids would frequently require resuscitation and, occasionally, oxygen, after your longer trunk rides. So I sold out and bought a mini-van. What an epiphany. Domesticity has grabbed me by both ankles! I???m learning to crochet.

I pack lunches for everyone in the family. I???m learning the names of all my kids friends and encouraging them to stay for sleepovers on no school nights. I make a hot meal for my husband to come home to. Okay, well, I???ve been thinking about it. I use terms like ???playdates??? and I vow never, ever, to break a sweat in the gym again. Oops, if I???ve offended any moms. If I haven???t, I???ll getcha next time!"

Now fuck off Burner!  

Oh, the posting of pics idea... what a load of bollocks.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> MINI-VAN-
> Actually...saw a commercial for some mini-van...seats move, fold, relocate, storage bins everywhere...I was thinking: Hmm..that's kind of cool...
> WHOA! WHAT???? ME????? mini-Van???? OY! Single...no kids...no mini-vna for this young crusader!
> THIS is what I want....
> ...



I still want a Hummer, and the kind of income to be able to afford one and be able to keep it on the road with the price of gas these days!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

ooh...you're a fiesty one! 
 

(I'm gonna SO enjoy my Kerry clone!)

Of course I read it...just having a little fun @ your expense....

Did u see that car I want... 
I just don't happen to have the ability to afford a 60 - 70k car at this point and time...

I hope I do meet a wonderful woman as you for myself someday....

..<snicker> u told me to fuq off...AND...used the word: bullocks....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I still want a Hummer, and the kind of income to be able to afford one and be able to keep it on the road with the price of gas these days!!!


I want a hummer too....wait..you are talking about the SUV, aren't you...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I want a hummer too....wait..you are talking about the SUV, aren't you...



Not necessarily!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I..I'm...speechless......aroused...but speechless...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I..I'm...speechless......aroused...but speechless...



You damn men... all you think about is cars!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

...and sex...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 10, 2006)

I wonder how much Arnica 'K' was taking after her surgery???


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wonder how much Arnica 'K' was taking after her surgery???



Hmmm, why, I only know that it promotes healing?!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not necessarily!!!


LMAO!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm, why, I only know that it promotes healing?!


 
So I guess that means you wont tell me then -


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So I guess that means you wont tell me then -




Um?  
Not sure what the question was or if it was a legit question - please don't confuse me when I'm running on fumes!  

Hmmm well I took one box of SinEchh which contains Arnica Montana, as per the directions on the box, does that answer your question?!?!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um?
> Not sure what the question was or if it was a legit question - please don't confuse me when I'm running on fumes!
> 
> Hmmm well I took one box of SinEchh which contains Arnica Montana, as per the directions on the box, does that answer your question?!?!?


 
OK.. I thought maybe you would remember how many tabs per day, ETC...

I have swelling and bruising at the incision points on my knees,
and think it will help me as well - 

No trick questions...

But, I told you to get some downtime -


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OK.. I thought maybe you would remember how many tabs per day, ETC...
> 
> I have swelling and bruising at the incision points on my knees,
> and think it will help me as well -
> ...



Ah, I see, sorry to hear your all swollen and bruised!  

The SinEcch is designed to be used pre and post op and it gives you the dose as you go, I was told it needs to be taken before to be truly effective. 

Hope your knees are better soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Kerry, I have Office 2003, which has Word, Excel, powerpoint, Publisher, and Outlook. If you want a copy let me know!



You could also just goto www.openoffice.org and download Open Office for free.  It can read all Office documents and much more.  It's open source.  I have never noticed lacking features relative to Office.

By the way, the fact that you got up at 3AM to do cardio disgusts me.  You are a sick and twisted individual.  Haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

good morning, beautiful!
happy V-Day to you!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2006)

work work work ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

speaking of which....where IS our little worker bee?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2006)

Helloooooooooooo
Still here, working, training, eating, working, training, eating... 
Good news... I am going to sign the new Contractor Contract today with World's, I got everything I asked for!!! Yeehawwwwww 
Haven't had much free time to get to IM but I'm still lurking from time to time. 
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations, Kerry!  See, all that stress for nothing.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Helloooooooooooo
> Still here, working, training, eating, working, training, eating...
> Good news... I am going to sign the new Contractor Contract today with World's, I got everything I asked for!!! Yeehawwwwww
> Haven't had much free time to get to IM but I'm still lurking from time to time.
> Thanks for stopping by!


glad to see ya, 'cause...your cheeky platypus misses ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

And Congrats On The Successful Contract!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2006)

I think we are going into DT's without you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

..and we miss u too!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Helloooooooooooo
> Still here, working, training, eating, working, training, eating...
> Good news... I am going to sign the new Contractor Contract today with World's, I got everything I asked for!!! Yeehawwwwww
> Haven't had much free time to get to IM but I'm still lurking from time to time.
> Thanks for stopping by!




You rabid negotiater you.  Congratulations.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

hmm....ollie, ollie, oxen free! Come out, come out, where ever you are!

oy! Where is she???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hiya Jake!
Good talking w/ ya on the phone! I may take the car to the dealership and see what they think...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hiya K!
Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi peeps,

Hmmm, happy hump day right back at ya Burner.   Wednesday's are my day off - I like Wednesdays!!! 
Jake, I want to talk to you on the phone too!!!  
CP - Thanks!  I was actually kind of suprised to get such a good outcome with the WG negotiations, I was working on my resume! lol

Let's see, looks like we may be able to get Zeuss the American Bull Terrier, now I am doing as much research as I can about their 'viscious' tendencies, apparently he's been great with other dogs so far.  I'm a bit worried about the fact that what we currently own is Greyhounds, a healthy breed but not exactly hardly, one spat with the Terrier and they might end up skinless... also reading up about how much exercise Zeuss would need, damn I might have to buy a treadmill for him! lol  Not 100% that this is a smart move, hey, it's not like all I have to do is take care of dogs all day.  I've considered paying a walker to walk him when my schedule is too hectic.  Just weighing up the pros and cons... ha, the pros... who am I kidding?!
Will phone Rod tonight to mull it over with him.

I'm sick again, damn clients and kids keep infecting me with different crap!

Pulled out of the show in April, I think I could pull it off but would have to do a pretty lofty amount of cardio and diet hard, I'm concerned that I would lose too much muscle and believe me I need every damn ounce for Nationals in July!

Nothing much else to report.

Later.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

I still have the 'sniffles'...

Glad to see u here! Thinking u owe me some email..young lady!
Glad to hear all is well w/ you! Good luck with the poochie!
Well, about time for me to get outta here....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, im at work all day.. get on MSN and tell me when I can call


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2006)

Things are going well for the lovely Brit   

Another puppy ... cool!  the missus keeps sending me various pics from NASAP and the SPCA.  It's hard to resist, but so far, I'm doing good replying with  and NO.  

I've probably asked this before, but where are the Nationals?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

what???? jake gets to call you? I'm jealous....


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I've probably asked this before, but where are the Nationals?



Morning.  

Edmonton, Alberta - July 1st.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what???? jake gets to call you? I'm jealous....



Ha, you should call me today... I've lost my voice!
My husband will be sorry he's missed this!!!  
I feel like total crap and am full of fur balls - YUK!!!
Taking today and tomorrow off in the hopes of trying to get better once and for all.
One thing I don't like about being a PT is the 16 calls I had to make this morning to explain why I will not be able to train each individual client then the rescheduling of all their appts. - wouldn't normally mind but when you can barely speak it's not fricking easy!!!
Have to step out briefly to see my oncologist for my 6 monthly check-up... ugh, I'm nervous for some reason I think he's going to give me shit for getting new implants... maybe I should keep my mouth shut and see if he even notices!!!  
Okay time for me to select a dog to snuggle with and get back in bed where I belong!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha, you should call me today.
> Okay time for me to select a boy toy to snuggle with and get back in bed where I belong!


I'll be right there...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope u feel better. I am sure the calls sucked, but I bet they were understanding...take care of yourself and get better!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry you are feeling bad Kerry.......................Wish you a speedy recovery! 
So, when do I get to call? I have unlimited long distance! Would love to chat with you. Then you can make fun of my southern draw!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Sorry you are feeling bad Kerry.......................Wish you a speedy recovery!
> So, when do I get to call? I have unlimited long distance! Would love to chat with you. Then you can make fun of my southern draw!



Thanks dg, still feeling like crud, damn colds, I've been sicker this year so far than I can remember being ever.  

As for you sounding funny... all you yankies and canucks sound weird to me, whereas I have no accent whatsoever!  

Okay, so logic prevailed for once in my life!!!
I decided that Zeus was not a good idea for us. (Now watch Rod return home with Zeus in tow!!!  ) I was too worried about his natural instincts and mixing that with four Greyhounds seemed dicey and not necessarily fair on our existing brood, not to mention the fact that American Bull Terriers apparently need massive quantities of exercise and I'm not sure I could keep up, I can't see walking four Greyhounds AND a Terrier - however walking five Greyhounds - no problem!  Can you see where this is going yet???!  

Meet Copper (aka Evening Cupid)...







... let's just say it's tentatively in the works!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

5 dogs is absolutely insane.  Hope you feel better soon, Kerry.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 5 dogs is absolutely insane.



LOL d'ya think?!  

Thanks boiler, still coughing my lungs up today but gotta head back to work anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning.
> 
> Edmonton, Alberta - July 1st.



Sweet!!  Well it won't be Vegas, but it would sure be great to meet you.  If you're going to the Nationals, then I will be here to greet you.   
Lucky me, I might get to meet Brit


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your illness.  Is it possible for pathogens to make their way across the Internet?  I swear there has been something going around IM.  Heh.

Get well soon!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

SICK!?!!?...

...http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1259883&postcount=716


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL d'ya think?!


Do they all have personalized bowls or do you just save time and dump the food into a cattle trough?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sweet!!  Well it won't be Vegas, but it would sure be great to meet you.  If you're going to the Nationals, then I will be here to greet you.
> Lucky me, I might get to meet Brit



Excellent stuff, hey it would be great to have you at the event if you can make it... I will need some support in the audience since no one is coming with me!  



> SICK!?!!?...
> 
> ...http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpo...&postcount=716



You'd make a great mother!  



> I'm sorry to hear about your illness. Is it possible for pathogens to make their way across the Internet? I swear there has been something going around IM. Heh.
> 
> Get well soon!



Ha, maybe!
I went to the docs today (drop in clinic - ye have little faith in!) since I have now been coughing soooo bad for the past two nights I'm puking and getting nosebleeds... in the docs own words 'there's nothing wrong with you' LOL, damn lot of help he was!
Ugh... sucked it up and hit the gym for a heavy leg workout... yeehawwww.  



> Do they all have personalized bowls or do you just save time and dump the food into a cattle trough?



Yikes... a trough would be a blood bath! lol
Actually they are really good, they all have their own food and water bowls and eat about 3 feet from one another, they know that until they leave their bowl it's THEIRS and don't anybody try to mess with it, but once they leave they are free to scout out each others for leftovers.
Remarkably we've only ever had one incident and that was when we first got Rascal who thought he could nudge Nitro out of the way... that ended up in a vets visit and $200 worth of antibiotics!!! 

Well I think I'm nearly ready to just go ahead and adopt the dog.
Hey if Rod is out of town and doesn't phone for the entire time and can't be reached is it my fault?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have now been coughing soooo bad for the past two nights I'm puking and getting nosebleeds...*


I TOLE YOU! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Get well soon! 

You have too many dogs..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I think I'm nearly ready to just go ahead and adopt the dog.
> Hey if Rod is out of town and doesn't phone for the entire time and can't be reached is it my fault?!


 
'tis always better to ask for forgiveness than for permission...


'Ello, hottie! Happy Hump Day to you!
Feeling better? I picked it up..AGAIN...just sinus...REALLY annoying...I wash my hands, take multi-vitamins...oy..


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Feeling better? I picked it up..AGAIN...just sinus...REALLY annoying...I wash my hands, take multi-vitamins...oy..



Nawww, feeling like total crud, can't stop coughing and feel dizzy and green.  

Stop sending me germs damnit!  

Get better soon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

darlin' if I were to give you germs..it would be by sharing...what's the fun in sending?

You're dizzy? That doesn't sound good...u need to go see a doc?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You're dizzy? That doesn't sound good...u need to go see a doc?



I did, yesterday morning... he said 'there's nothing wrong with you'! - twat! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

oh yeah...thought I had read that....
just tell him / her. um..I want a second opinion. If there wasn't anything wrong with me..wold I be doing this?:   < hurl on demand and have your head spin 360 degrees on your shoulders> I think not. There is DEFINATELY something WRONG with me! Now fix me!
I read somewhere...that a screw driver (the drink) and lots of sex are a great combo for curing what ails you....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...thought I had read that....
> just tell him / her. um..I want a second opinion. If there wasn't anything wrong with me..wold I be doing this?:   < hurl on demand and have your head spin 360 degrees on your shoulders> I think not. There is DEFINATELY something WRONG with me! Now fix me!
> I read somewhere...that a screw driver (the drink) and lots of sex are a great combo for curing what ails you....



LOL at your cure!  Hell, I believe that would fix me too!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL at your cure!  Hell, I believe that would fix me too!!!



Haha, Hell yeah.  My kind of cure as well.

How's life amazon woman?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, Hell yeah.  My kind of cure as well.
> 
> How's life amazon woman?



Well apart from a severe lack of 'the cure' and a few lingering germies it's not too bad at all. 

Works been good and I'm looking forward to taking Spring Break of with my kids.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

"Im British"


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "Im British"



LOL, you and I BOTH know I don't have _any_ accent!!!
Thanks for the call Jakey. 

Okay guys, you go are going to be working out of town for a bit... how many of you would not call home, not even once, even after recieving a message from your boss to 'please call your wife'?!  

I'm not sure if I'm more worried or more pissed right now.  

Bah!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL at your cure! Hell, I believe that would fix me too!!!


This..is where I'd say..that we should get together....to try that cure.....

Feeling better? I have sinus...pretty bad....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "Im British"


so..you have bad teeth?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, you and I BOTH know I don't have _any_ accent!!!
> Thanks for the call Jakey.
> 
> Okay guys, you go are going to be working out of town for a bit... how many of you would not call home, not even once, even after recieving a message from your boss to 'please call your wife'?!
> ...


I have no answer....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..you have bad teeth?



What are you saying Burner, are you implying ALL Brit and crappy chompers?!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

Ah, looks like Copper's foster family have decided to keep him. 
Kinda bummed, I was really thinking we were going to get him.
I'm still looking... I'd booked Spring break off for the adoption.

Great week, really busy with work, the new wage is making a BIG difference to my pay checks... gotta like that. 

Now where the FUCK is my husband?! Grrrr lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Feeling better? I have sinus...pretty bad....



I feel like I'm getting better but I also have a sore throat comin' on, damnit! lol
I can't be getting something else.
All in all feeling okay, got off work 3 hours early today from client cancellations due to sickness... on a Friday afternoon I don't mind!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, you and I BOTH know I don't have _any_ accent!!!
> Thanks for the call Jakey.
> 
> Okay guys, you go are going to be working out of town for a bit... how many of you would not call home, not even once, even after recieving a message from your boss to 'please call your wife'?!
> ...


I work out of town all the time, but I'm not sure you want to hear the answer.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I work out of town all the time, but I'm not sure you want to hear the answer.



LOL, lemme guess you don't go over two weeks without calling your wife.

It's funny, people are automatically saying stuff like 'ohhh, do ya think he could be having an affair?' - not in a million years!  That's not my concern at all, I'm more worried about his mental health state, he's got severe depression and he was in a rough state when he left, he was low on meds too, so I am worried naturally.  Pissed too but only because he hasn't checked in once, he knows I'm cool with him not contacting me very much, he has a phone phobia but even he should realize this is a bit of a long haul, the kids are even starting to worry... all I need is to hear his voice and make sure he's not going over the edge, when he doesn't have me there sometimes to help give his head a shake and tell him how 'off' his thinking is he can get in wayyyy deep.
I've asked his boss to contact him and for him to pleeeeease call me tonight.
Quite likely he's been working long days and hitting the sack if I know my husband at all, but then again... the mind starts to play some really shitty games on you when you entertain ideas! 
Hopefully I will have peace of mind in a few hours!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope it all works out for you, BC


----------



## BritChick (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I hope it all works out for you, BC



Thanks... me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey you- Have u heard anything? Is everything ok?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey you- Have u heard anything? Is everything ok?



Nothing!  

His boss (also a friend of ours) called last night to see if he'd phoned to check in since he's left a message yesterday with two other guys on the site to make sure he called home, he also spoke to him directly two days prior to that.  
He's calling the site again to see if he can get him to phone home.
I'm seriously getting freaked out now, two requests to phone home, gone 16 days and no word... something isn't right.   
This is stressing the hell out of me.

Thanks for asking Burner.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, looks like he's still working, which is a good sign.  Hang in there


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks boiler.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 4, 2006)

Hang in there Kerry. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope all is ok.  Cheer up babe!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys. 
He'd better hope he has some serious ass problem or he is so gonna get it! lol
Done for the weekend now, need to catch up with some paperwork but gonna head to the park with the dogs first, it's a beautiful day!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2006)

anything?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> anything?



Okay, just deleted the previous response to your question.

He's home now, breezed through the door like nothing was wrong, when I asked wtf he hadn't called he just said, 'you know I hate the phone', grrr.
Naturally he got a grilling and I made him promise to call in at least once a week when he's out of town in future, I think I got through to him that that really isn't much to ask!
I had a little meltdown out of relief more than anything, so he suggested sex to cheer me up! LOL  Hey, I'll have to try this ploy again.  
Seriously very freaking relieved that everything is fine!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

hey!
At least he is home...to kick his ass..... 
THAT weight is off your shoulders now....may your next weekend be a great one! Is it almost the weekend yet?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 6, 2006)

Man, I missed alot, but I'm glad everything worked out good Kerry! But wtf, why does he not call you? Hell is a 2 min call every night to say I'm ok, I love you, and I love the kids to much to ask? I would be fuming! You are very forgiving and patient!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Man, I wish I could cause that much trouble with my wife and still get laid the same day.  I think the candy store would have been closed for me.

Damn, tell him to call when he knows you aren't home and leave a message.  I call home every night, like DG said, when I'm on the road.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I'm glad you guys 'get' that I'm being more than reasonable on this one! lol
It's kinda nice to hear your support since even though he now knows, I still don't think he really 'get's it or gets just how pissed I really could have (should have) been.
Rod is a different kettle of fish altogether, always has been, always will be... quirky little fucker but I still love him.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

Just to speak from his point of view, I also hate phones.  I don't even have a cell phone, although I'm going to have to purchase one for my new job.  Anyway, the point is that it's nothing personal.  Seriously, when I go away I just don't want to talk on the phone.  Whether I'm leaving for business or pleasure, when I get away I want to be away.  One of my ex-girlfriends hated this about me because she was a phone girl.

Even so, I understand that a compromise must be reached.  I'm not really defending anything, just kind of giving you a different point of view.  Anyway, glad to hear that you're relieved and the deal was cinched with some sex, heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree w/ boiler. tell him that. if doesnt wanna talk on phone...have him call when u are at work to let you, kids know that dad is ok.
He's married..he has to step out of his 'box' and be considerate of his family.

I went ATV riding with a couple friends for a weekend a couple years. Ago...I didn't hink much of it. Didn't call the (now ex) girlfriend until the afternoon of the day after I got home that I was back..she was livid! and we were just dating! So...note to self: don't have to really talk, just make quick call to let significant other know that you are safe and all is well.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

again...I have to side with the boiler...he's got it good...pissies / worries u for two weeks....comes home to a PISSED wife...then gets to take her to bed and curl her toes.....his ass shoulda been downstairs on the couch...no..the floor next to the couch...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just to speak from his point of view, I also hate phones.  I don't even have a cell phone, although I'm going to have to purchase one for my new job.  Anyway, the point is that it's nothing personal.  Seriously, when I go away I just don't want to talk on the phone.  Whether I'm leaving for business or pleasure, when I get away I want to be away.  One of my ex-girlfriends hated this about me because she was a phone girl.
> 
> Even so, I understand that a compromise must be reached.  I'm not really defending anything, just kind of giving you a different point of view.  Anyway, glad to hear that you're relieved and the deal was cinched with some sex, heh.



CP I understand his point of view too! lol 
I also hate phones, when I go away I rarely call home either BUT everyone has my contact info in case of an emergency.  
Also, ya gotta remember Rod has some health issues that need monitoring.
He has admitted since being home that his depression was coming on pretty bad, mainly because the longer he was away the more he started to play head games with himself that I didn't need him, miss him and that I was gonna be truly pissed... silly bastard could have saved us both a lot of grief with one quick call!  

As for the sex, I was pretty damned happy too! lol 
Someone mentioned being cut off if they'd pulled a stunt like that... I couldn't do that, that would be like penalizing myself!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> .....his ass shoulda been downstairs on the couch...no..the floor next to the couch...



 No, no, no!!! 
Sex as a weapon/punishment - not good, that how wars start!!!
Also, I'd be cutting myself off... what kind of a woman do you think I am?! 
Ha, I prefer the option of 'you'd better be prepared to fuck me every night for two weeks to make ammends!'.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2006)

One and a half weeks until my Nationals prep begins.
I decided this season to enlist the help of Kim Oddo, hey, if he's good enough for Monica then I figure he's good enough for me! lol
Looking forward to working with a new trainer and seeing what new techniques he might throw at me.
It will be a slightly shorter pre-contest for me 14 weeks instead of the usual 16 and we've already kicked things off with my pre-contest pics.
I should have my program by next Wednesday and will be talking with Kim on the same day to go over some stuff.  Looking forward to this!
Taking next week off with the kids for Spring Break, last chance to indulge!!!
So much for Spring... it was snowing here today!
On Saturday I am heading to Washington to the Greyhound kennels, hoping to adopt one of two sweet boys.
Training is going well, might take a few days off next week and give my body a break before it's time to get serious again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2006)

More dogs!?!?!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> More dogs!?!?!



You can never have too many Greyhounds! 
OMG... it's a freaking blizzard here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

...she wants to train the to be FAST sled dogs....

The only sledder in the Iditarod that can travel at 45 mph...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

hhmm....I need a woman like u....I scew up....I must give my wife multiple orgasims.....I'd be getting myself into trouble all the time....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd be getting myself into trouble all the time....



The point is you wouldn't need to!  You'd get the same for good behaviour, 'cept it'd be three weeks instead of two!!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG... it's a freaking blizzard here!!!


Gonna be  80 here this weekend


----------



## ZECH (Mar 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You'd get the same for good behaviour, 'cept it'd be three weeks instead of two!!!


Damn..................don't you have a twin?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2006)

Morning dg, sorry no twin, just two older brothers! lol

This snow is beyond a joke!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The point is you wouldn't need to! You'd get the same for good behaviour, 'cept it'd be three weeks instead of two!!!


yep...DEFINATELY gonan get you cloned....
Your hubby = luck SOB!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2006)

I want summer NOW!!!

Sun is out now and snow is melting, hoping that Spring Break will have nicer weather.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

You wouldn't have to walk the dogs so much if you just got a motorized rabbit to run loops around that fence!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2006)

Meet Rogue (formerly known as Bella Knight), the latest addition to our brood.
He's a sweet 1 1/2 year old boy.  He's settling in very well and it's pretty much been smooth sailing.  It's interesting though, this is the first dog we've had straight from the kennels who has not yet been in a home, EVERYTHING is soooooooooo new to him! LOL






[/IMG]


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

c


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

u


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

n


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

t


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh yeah... and I should add we are going back on Mar 22nd to pick up another young male who really wanted to come home with us yesterday!  We fell in love with him too but he's literally just off the tracks and needs to be neutered first.
Yes, I know 6 dogs!!! LOL  What can I say, I love my dogs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2006)

Mmmmm, I love it when you talk that way to me.
How the fuck are you?  Have you proposed to Ivonne yet, will I be attending a wedding in Vegas this October?!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, I love it when you talk that way to me.
> How the fuck are you?  Have you proposed to Ivonne yet, will I be attending a wedding in Vegas this October?!



Damn.  Pushy aren't we?  Haha.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn.  Pushy aren't we?  Haha.



LOL, no point in beating around the bush!!!  
And besides I need to know in advance so I can work on finding bunny magnets! (Yes, I realize this won't make ANY sense! LOL)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2006)

Loving my new dog, awwww he loves his new family already, he's so affectionate, he got to sleep on my bed last night, he's got such a wonderful, happy personality... he's is however a little wilful, wicked counter surfer and he does not respond to a raised voice or a sharp haul on the collar.
I have got him to sit a few times so far... okay so it took three of us, one on his collar, one on his ass and me with the treat and a risk of losing my fingers.
Greyhounds aren't naturally good sitters anyway but he's getting the hang of it! (She says hopefully!!!  )


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey hottie! yep...u ARE gonna have a greyhound sled team to battle the snow there....aren't you?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie! yep...u ARE gonna have a greyhound sled team to battle the snow there....aren't you?



Morning handsome, snow has gone - today I took the dogs for a swim, at least that's what it felt like!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

blizzard to swimming weather....Canada must have more crazy weather than here...
How's you?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> blizzard to swimming weather....Canada must have more crazy weather than here...
> How's you?



Doing great thanks.
So much for Spring 'break', seem to be running my ass off trying to catch up with all the shit I can't do when working.  It's good though, just wish there was more time to lounge about and be a bum!!! 

Discovered, much to Link's (my cat) dismay that Rogue is definately NOT cat friendly, discovered this by accident when Link decided to venture to the upper part of the house (he usually resides in the basement with Rod), anyhow the other dogs pay him no attention and though he's cautious around them, more from fear of being stampeded than anything else, he seems pretty confident that they are no real threat to him.  
Well, enter Rogue, who caught one glimpse of him and was all over him in a split second, it took both my kids to pull him off, thank God for muzzles!!!  The cat escaped pretty much unscathed but missing a rather large tuft of fur which I later discovered still lodged in Rogue's muzzle.  The cat has taking to sleeping on the upper cupboards in the basement now and I'm not sure he will ever come down, he's been there since 10am this morning and it's now nearing 5pm!  
Rogue now realizes that the big fat rodent he wants so badly to taste lives at the bottom of the stairs behind the closed door and he has spent quite a bit of time today pawing at it.  
Rogue _really_ wants a kitty of his own to play (chew on) with!  
Just means we will need to be very cautious to keep kitty and dogs separate from now on, there is no room for accidents!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

Beat the dog when he tries to get the cat!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, I know 6 dogs!!!


 
 


...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2006)

Why do you look so sad MM?! lol  Dogs are much nicer than people I find.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)

I suspect you've crossed the line -


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Beat the dog when he tries to get the cat!


whack him with the newspaper!


Hey hottie!
Running ragged? I know the feeling!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

friend of mine has a dog w/ the same mentality. Story goes that friend left the house for work around 0530. The dog 'escaped' from the back yard not too much longer after that and found a cat. Chased said cat up into a tree and then sat at the base of the tree...all day long...waiting for the cat to come down...(after 6pm) That's a dedicated dog!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 25, 2006)

9 days and nothing?? Damn, wfh? WHERE IS EVERYBODY?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2006)

Has it been that long???!
I'm here, well fleetingly.
Busy as heck, working about 60 hours a week still.  
Adopted two more Greyhounds in the last two weeks Rogue 1 and Domino 2, it's been pretty much smooth sailing.
Pre-contest started this morning for me, 14 weeks out today from Nationals.
I won't really be doing too much in the way of journalling regarding training since I've signed a contract that forbids and type of disclosure of training/diet methods.  I'm pretty stoked though and after talking with Kim on the phone have complete faith in what he has planned for me.
That's all for now, I'll try to post whenever I can.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

So wait, are you starting a kennel or what?  Heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

u could probably open your own grey hound shop by now...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2006)

You- hoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

think the dogs revolted and took over...it's anarchy in the house of Kerry!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> think the dogs revolted and took over...it's anarchy in the house of Kerry!



Hey, they only attack each other!  
We now have an earless Greyhound! LOL
Seriously one bit anothers ear off, bloody masacre that was and a $300 vet bill.  I am now sporting a dogs ear keychain, my husband thinks I am quite, quite sick!  
I'm still alive, contest weight loss is NOT going well, I can't seem to drop and I've tried everything with the diet.  Currently doing double cardio sessions plus one day of additional HIT intervals, hitting the weights 6 days per week and still can't get out of the 170's, oh yay, 34lbs to lose in less than 10 weeks... of course I'm not worried. FAWWWWK!!!!  
I've been researching bum thyroids but I think ultimately what is happening all comes down to lack of sleep, I'm getting about 4 - 5 hours per night and I'm sure that's having an impact on my growth hormone production and in return effecting my body wanting to burn fat - it's on FULL reserse right now and won't let me shed anything, after last weeks carb cycling I went up 3lbs!!!  
I need to find a way to get more zzzz's at night but I don't see that happening any time soon, somethings gotta give.
Back to work now....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

hey! U are alive! U keptthe dog ear for a chain? kinda like a lucky rabbit's foot? Of course..it being the recently bitten off ear from a dog that lost it...can't be too lucky....

are you over training? too little sleep, too much workouts?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Kerry, good to hear from you!  Oh btw, before you read futher...I stole a portion of your transformation for my sig...hope you don't mind -- You're my hero!!

Good to hear that everything is going well.  Well....at least mostly.  I'm sure you'll lose those lbs honey, you always do such a fantastic job.  Hope you're able to get some additional zzzz's

Tell Rod it's time for a new Rod's Views!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Burner - Yes too little sleep!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Kerry, good to hear from you!  Oh btw, before you read futher...I stole a portion of your transformation for my sig...hope you don't mind -- You're my hero!!
> 
> Good to hear that everything is going well.  Well....at least mostly.  I'm sure you'll lose those lbs honey, you always do such a fantastic job.  Hope you're able to get some additional zzzz's
> 
> Tell Rod it's time for a new Rod's Views!!!



Awww, thanks Fitgirl, you just made my day.  
I'm flattered that you'd use part of my story in your sig!
Rod definately needs to write another 'view', he's working on one now... he's probably too scared to share it with me though during 'pre-contest' time!  
Thanks again for the support.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 25, 2006)

Yup same thing going on with me Kerry. I have insomnia....lack of sleep-->increased cortisol-->increased insulin sensitivity. Blah blah blah. Fuck. It's a bitch. Good luck to ya.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 26, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yup same thing going on with me Kerry. I have insomnia....lack of sleep-->increased cortisol-->increased insulin sensitivity. Blah blah blah. Fuck. It's a bitch. Good luck to ya.



Hi Denise  
Insomnia must suck, I can sleep, I just don't get enough hours to do so!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## BritChick (May 4, 2006)

Well I've had no time for anything other than training and work over the past few weeks and it appears to not be slowing down any.

I have however updated my website with a new News & Updates section http://www.kerrymacdonald.com which pretty much sums up my current contest prep and all the joys it brings, along with a few other tidbits for anyone interested.

I hope to get back here a little more in the summer months and after my upcoming contest.

Hope y'all are well. 

NT, if you read this I'll be in touch soon!  We need to make plans to hook up in Edmonton in July!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

Hello hello.  Just wanted to wish you well.  Sounds like life is busy, but you are toughing it out nicely.  You're a soldier Madame.  Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I've had no time for anything other than training and work over the past few weeks and it appears to not be slowing down any.
> 
> I have however updated my website with a new News & Updates section http://www.kerrymacdonald.com which pretty much sums up my current contest prep and all the joys it brings, along with a few other tidbits for anyone interested.
> 
> ...


hey.....feel free to touch me anytime as well....


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey.....feel free to touch me anytime as well....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

morning, brotha!

Hey Kerry- just spent some time reading Rod's View...got a little insight to who is...you...


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

morning B sir.

July will be hotter than usual    Now how many days is it till she's here ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

rub it in....
hey...ready for a disgusting joke? Great!

Q: what does 80 year old pussy taste like?
A: Depends


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

:yuck:


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

paints a helluva visul in your mind, doesn't it?


----------



## BritChick (May 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hello hello.  Just wanted to wish you well.  Sounds like life is busy, but you are toughing it out nicely.  You're a soldier Madame.  Keep on truckin'!



Thanks CP!


----------



## BritChick (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey.....feel free to touch me anytime as well....



You'll have to wait until October!


----------



## BritChick (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning, brotha!
> 
> Hey Kerry- just spent some time reading Rod's View...got a little insight to who is...you...



Uh oh... scared yet?  You should be!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Uh oh... scared yet? You should be!


hell no...wanna wrassle??


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2006)

Quick update... Nationals is in the can, along with the BC's and if I am to believe my surgeon bb in general!
Saturday we were at the ball diamond and one of my Grey's took me out - literally!!  At full speed he knocked me up into the air about three feet and I came down on my back with my arm underneath it.  My humerous was mushed and I spent from Saturday night until Monday night at the hospital.  I had to have surgery, plates and pins etc.   Ugh!
Will write more later... of cousre it had to be my right arm!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

Uh-OH youre gonna have Monkey Arm now -


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Quick update... Nationals is in the can, along with the BC's and if I am to believe my surgeon bb in general!
> Saturday we were at the ball diamond and one of my Grey's took me out - literally!!  At full speed he knocked me up into the air about three feet and I came down on my back with my arm underneath it.  My humerous was mushed and I spent from Saturday night until Monday night at the hospital.  I had to have surgery, plates and pins etc.   Ugh!
> Will write more later... of cousre it had to be my right arm!



Wow, give us updates when you can.  That's a rough turn of events, but I'm sure you'll pull through it.  You've got some mental toughness gal!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

Was it crushed, fractured, clean break, or my favorite... "Shattered!"


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

hey....dang, are you ok? what MM said...how bad is it? Ya know...from what I know of you...you won't be kept down...all ya need is just to be toldthat you can't do it...and you will find a way to do it...
been wondering where've u been...been missing my kerry fix!
You take care of yourself and heal up!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Damn Kerry....you alright? Sorry to hear this. I come in here to see how my old friend is and the first thing I read is this. Hope your not in pain.


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2006)

Gotta say this SUCKS!  I never really would have thought much of a broken arm before having one myself but it bites!  It's my right arm and I can't do diddly squat by myself and I hate relying on others.  Yesterday I was home alone and some twat had put the lid back properly on my percocet... grrrr... I was in agony and panicked at the thought of not being able to get into my precious drugs!
Okay time for another nap, typing with my left hand is tiresome! lol
Thanks for stopping by David.  Mike, I'll e-mail you when I'm a bit more with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Kerry, take care sweetie.  Hope you're feeling better soon.

Next time just stomp the hell out of that percocet bottle.  don't worry if you smash some of the pills...just grab a straw and suck it up!!  

Seriously, feel better darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Gotta say this SUCKS! I never really would have thought much of a broken arm before having one myself but it bites! It's my right arm and I can't do diddly squat by myself and I hate relying on others. Yesterday I was home alone and some twat had put the lid back properly on my percocet... grrrr... I was in agony and panicked at the thought of not being able to get into my precious drugs!
> Okay time for another nap, typing with my left hand is tiresome! lol
> Thanks for stopping by David. Mike, I'll e-mail you when I'm a bit more with it.


did u go for the hammer? u? let a little distraction like a child-proof lid get in your way????
So, how's the dog...he/she realize it hurt you? Is it looking to you with those big puppy dog eyes as to say: "Mamma...did I hurt you?"
hope u are feeling better! WAHOO! MAIL!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 10, 2006)

Wow Kerry, that sucks. How does this affect your competition plans?


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2006)

> Next time just stomp the hell out of that percocet bottle. don't worry if you smash some of the pills...just grab a straw and suck it up!!



LOL, you know me pretty well!  There was no way I WASN'T getting to those pills!!!




			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow Kerry, that sucks. How does this affect your competition plans?



Yes, no competing this year for sure and surgeon said I won't be bb anymore.. but hey, what does he know?! lol

I'm a bit depressed right now, I mean this effects my work and my hobby, but there are worse things that could have happened!



> So, how's the dog...he/she realize it hurt you? Is it looking to you with those big puppy dog eyes as to say: "Mamma...did I hurt you?"



He was going full out when he took me down, Rod and his buddies expected him to go down too and have something broken also... it didn't even slow him down, he just kept on flying - it was like I was never even there.  No, he's clueless about the whole damn thing.  Dippy fucker!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, no competing this year for sure and surgeon said I won't be bb anymore.. but hey, what does he know?! lol
> 
> I'm a bit depressed right now, I mean this effects my work and my hobby, but there are worse things that could have happened!


Damn, way to keep a good attitude about things. I personally would be having a temporary semi-nervous breakdown right about now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

In 2001 I shattered my right humerus in four big hunks....

Rather than plate & screw the bones together
My Ortho drilled a hole down the center of the entire humerus
and inserted a titanium shaft that now runs the length of the humerus

They pulled out and tested all the bone fragments found there was nothing wrong with the bone material, it was just a freak occurrence

They used some kind of banding to pack the bigger pieces of bone together
which held everything in place until the bones healed together...
The shaft supported the weight of the arm.
I didn't even have a cast

The only complication with this was since there was some minor tearing
in the rotator cuff, they acutally cut through the additional cuff muscle
and inserted the shaft through the top of my shoulder

The surgery was quite detailed and lengthy (about 5 hours)

This added 3 more months of rehab to my recovery..

But since I anally controlled every aspect of the recovery
I since have never had any pain or issues from that shoulder...

And if not for the AGE factor, I'm sure I would be stronger
now than I was before the surgery...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, he's clueless about the whole damn thing. Dippy fucker!


no Scooby Snacks for the dippy fucker then...


----------



## BritChick (May 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> In 2001 I shattered my right humerus in four big hunks....
> 
> Rather than plate & screw the bones together
> My Ortho drilled a hole down the center of the entire humerus
> ...



Well this is very reassuring!  

As yet I haven't seen the x-rays, don't know the extent of the damage, other than the obvious - my shoulder hurt as bad as my arm did and though I made mention of this frequently I have not heard if there was damage to it.
I spoke to the surgeon briefly inbetween sucking back as much gas as I could and whilst being loaded on morphine, my reaction at that time was pretty much, do whatever, just stop the fucking pain!  I left hospital after surgery with no word from the surgeon, no do's and don'ts, nothing, so until I meet with him next week I really don't know much. 

Got a bit frustrated yesterday on the home front and probably did more than I should... don't think changing bed linen and washing floors and folding laundry was really on my to do list for the day but hey, it didn't kill me though I am feeling more fatigued today.

Ahhh nap time again!  (This part I like!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

geez..the one armed wonder...

yeah...I'm definately gonna have to vote on the house chores..as being on the DON'T list...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 4-5 hours of sleep -
> 
> You better change it up woman -
> 
> (you are rolling into self destruction with that schedule)




Nobody ever listens to me


----------



## BritChick (May 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nobody ever listens to me



LOL, my dog listened and accordingly came up with a solution for me getting more sleep!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

Man, you need a job working for the Bush White House Staff!

What a spin


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nobody ever listens to me


did...somebody say something???


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2006)

sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> In 2001 I shattered my right humerus in four big hunks....
> 
> Rather than plate & screw the bones together
> My Ortho drilled a hole down the center of the entire humerus
> ...


How long did it take you to get through security at Metro to go to Vegas  Just kidding you, MM that's a brutal break!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

kerry, sorry I've been away for awhile and haven't been such a good friend.  I know you'll bounce back.  You've got the willpower.  Broken things and surgery sure do suck, but you have to love the percocet and morphine Two of my all time favorites due to my sucky genetics Head up and heart light.  You are probably the hottest babe in the hospital, sporting that new rack on that fine chassis


----------



## BritChick (May 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> kerry, sorry I've been away for awhile and haven't been such a good friend.  I know you'll bounce back.  You've got the willpower.  Broken things and surgery sure do suck, but you have to love the percocet and morphine Two of my all time favorites due to my sucky genetics Head up and heart light.  You are probably the hottest babe in the hospital, sporting that new rack on that fine chassis



Thanks for the kind words boiler.  Don't be going on about not being such a good friend or you'll end up giving me guilt trips, it's bad enough I haven't had the time to get to IM and now I'm back to suck up all the sympathy I can get! LOL
Hey, life gets in the way, I'd like to be around more but that's the way it is.
Went back to the docs today because I'm running out of meds and all they'd give me was T3's - bastards!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, life gets in the way, I'd like to be around more but that's the way it is.
> Went back to the docs today because I'm running out of meds and all they'd give me was T3's - bastards!!!


Hey, I hear you on that Just tell them you get nauseous from T3's   And you know the answer to the pain scale chart at the hospital, right?  It's always 6.5!!  Painful enough to treat with the good stuff, but not like 8, where it would be tough to fake and they'd probably want to keep you overnight or do more tests


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Went back to the docs today because I'm running out of meds and all they'd give me was T3's - bastards!!!




 - Canada! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)




----------



## BritChick (May 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, I hear you on that Just tell them you get nauseous from T3's   And you know the answer to the pain scale chart at the hospital, right?  It's always 6.5!!  Painful enough to treat with the good stuff, but not like 8, where it would be tough to fake and they'd probably want to keep you overnight or do more tests



I'm going back to my docs on Monday to let him know the T3's did shit for the pain but did give me gut ache.  Gimme my damn Percocet back!
Went to the gym for first time today just to ride the bike for a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

u went to the gym w/ a broken wing in a sling. (look..I made a rhyme)
I don think Ican ever make another excuse again...


----------



## BritChick (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don think Ican ever make another excuse again...



That's right baby, no more excuses!!!

Got two tattoo artists currently working on a new tattoo for me, I sorta got the ball rolling with one and a friends bf who is also an artist got interested and is sketching me something.
It's basically of a semi-naked hot warrior chick with cool weapons and she gonna be standing in a base of skulls, or something similar, the skulls are basically the to cover an existing ankle tattoo which is quite shitty, wanna make sure I LOVE this one - it's gonna be big!
Hey, gotta do something with all this time off!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, gotta do something with all this time off!


 visit your friends on IM more often???


----------



## david (May 13, 2006)

Dropping in on Mrs. Hottie!!!


----------



## BritChick (May 13, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Dropping in on Mrs. Hottie!!!



Hey stranger, long time no see, how are ya?


----------



## david (May 14, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey stranger, long time no see, how are ya?



I linger on and mostly read but starting to post a little here and there.  I'll be starting a journal again later today.  But, I will start reading old friend's journal's such as yours and Burner's, etc.   Lotta new names here that I don't know but will be fun to follow you guy's in particular.

Fair warning!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

was'sup, Dave!

Um...K...the man lives in SoBe...how the heck do u think he is? Up to his....in...hot, bikini clad women...
(Dave...u still have room on your couch, right?)


----------



## david (May 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, Dave!
> 
> Um...K...the man lives in SoBe...how the heck do u think he is? Up to his....in...hot, bikini clad women...
> (Dave...u still have room on your couch, right?)



I'm a different guy so the "seek and destroy" thing has been out the door for almost a year and half. (pssst... Girlfriend reasons...  )  Nonetheless, I live in SoBe but don't really go out and about around there bc/ I'm always in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## david (May 14, 2006)

Where is our little BritChick??


----------



## BritChick (May 14, 2006)

I'm here, been puttering around the house today, I can't sit still so I'm Spring cleaning, yeah, did a bit too much today and am feeling it!
I haven't taken any pain meds in two days now and it's not so bad - it's not wonderful but it's bareable (sp?  what did they do with the damn spell check?!)
Think I will try to go back to work a week on Monday, give myself another week of recovery and then might as well work, plus I _need_ the $$$.
I will be a gimp PT but most of my clients from what I gather would rather me be there to the best of my ability rather than not at all and I'm going nuts at home.
I'm going to start back lifting tomorrow night, obviously NOT the broken arm but a little unilateral stuff can't hurt and I can still train leggies, obviously I'm going to be limited in what I do but I figure some training is better than none and if nothing else it will mentally keep me on track.
Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

Maybe youll perfect the one handed smith squat technique


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

Haha, excellent Rush poster.  I love it!

How's the injury coming along BC?


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, excellent Rush poster.  I love it!
> 
> How's the injury coming along BC?



It's coming, night time is worst, sleeping is a bitch.
I'm not wearing the sling most of the time now, just walking about with my arm crooked.
More frustrating than anything else.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's right baby, no more excuses!!!
> 
> Got two tattoo artists currently working on a new tattoo for me, I sorta got the ball rolling with one and a friends bf who is also an artist got interested and is sketching me something.
> It's basically of a semi-naked hot warrior chick with cool weapons and she gonna be standing in a base of skulls, or something similar, the skulls are basically the to cover an existing ankle tattoo which is quite shitty, wanna make sure I LOVE this one - it's gonna be big!
> Hey, gotta do something with all this time off!






Careful with the lower leg, tats can get painful there.


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Careful with the lower leg, tats can get painful there.



This one will be to cover up another one so I've already experienced some of this and heck, compared to a broken arm I think it will be a breeze.  
Morning NT.


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2006)

Morning Mrs. Brit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> wonderful but it's bareable (sp? what did they do with the damn spell check?!)


depends...are you gonna be sending your bareable pics?

then it will be bearable... 

Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> depends...are you gonna be sending your bareable pics?
> 
> then it will be bearable...
> 
> Good morning!



Thanks for the clarification hotstuff. 

Morning NT.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

anything I can do for a friend....
oh..and I'm not really hot stuff at the moment...how about tepid...with the flame on?


----------



## BritChick (May 18, 2006)

Well today was my post-op check up, a little over a week and a half ago that I went under the knife.
The outcome - fantastic!
The surgeon was amazed, amazed at the break, a clean break snapping the humerus completely in half which he said is not a typical break you see from a fall in the park, more like a second storey window fall.
He was also amazed at my recovery, he said it was beyond great, it was beyond excellent it was quite phenomenal!  
We did some mobility stuff and he almost looked puzzled that I had the range of motion that I had.
Apparently had I been sent to any of the other ER's in the lower mainland I've have been put in a hanging cast for at least 6 weeks and the rehab would have been slow as hell.
As it stands right now as soon as I can extend my arm fully, which will be soon, I'm nearly there now, I can start lifting very light weights again.  I asked about when he expected I would have full mobility and strength back in that arm and he said by July!
So, now I'm thinking since my Nationals comp went out the window I may try for the BC's in 13 weeks in both Tall Figure and Masters.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well today was my post-op check up, a little over a week and a half ago that I went under the knife.
> The outcome - fantastic!
> The surgeon was amazed, amazed at the break, a clean break snapping the humerus completely in half which he said is not a typical break you see from a fall in the park, more like a second storey window fall.
> He was also amazed at my recovery, he said it was beyond great, it was beyond excellent it was quite phenomenal!
> ...


You still don't have a cool set of scars though -


----------



## aggies1ut (May 18, 2006)

Great news Kerry.


----------



## BritChick (May 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You still don't have a cool set of scars though -



I do have one pretty damn sexy 4 1/2" one along my bicep though - my husband wants one now.


----------



## BritChick (May 18, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Great news Kerry.



Thanks Denise, I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I do have one pretty damn sexy 4 1/2" one along my bicep though - my husband wants one now.


tell him to let the dogs loose, tie a bone around his hips and RUN!


glad to hear that your recovery is going so well!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tell him to let the dogs loose, tie a bone around his hips and RUN!
> 
> 
> glad to hear that your recovery is going so well!!!!!



Thanks Burner. 

Nah, I said I'd fix him up if he really wanted a scar, though I usually aim for the back of the head.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

hmm...how about something across the eyebrow?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

he could sport that Canadian thug look....


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

Great news.  You'll be over this hurdle like it was a dog turd...  

Then I'll fine you for not scooping...


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Great news.  You'll be over this hurdle like it was a dog turd...
> 
> Then I'll fine you for not scooping...



 

Trained shoulder and bis last night, or should I say shoulder and bi.
Good workout, feeling like I am back in the groove despite having a gimped arm.
Funny, no one actually 'believes' I broke my arm less than two weeks ago because it looks like fuck all, just a piece of tape covering the scar and I'm holding my arm normally - you can see the expression on peoples faces change when they ask what happened, as soon as I say I broke my arm they get this 'yeah right!' look on their faces! lol  Pretty amusing really.
I didn't sleep well last night, think it was from a little excitement and maybe a little trepardation at getting the outline of my tattoo done today, yeehawww! I'm stoked but a little nervous at the same time just because it's gonna be so big and also that the artist can come up with exactly what I have in mind.  I meet him at one and I'm gonna spend the first couple of hours with him while he sketches it then the plan is for the outline to be done.


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2006)

yeehaw!  You said it's starting at your ankle, where will it end?


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeehaw!  You said it's starting at your ankle, where will it end?



I think it's now starting on the top of my foot (ouch!) and going 1/2 to 3/4 way up my calf.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Trained shoulder and bis last night, or should I say shoulder and bi.
> Good workout, feeling like I am back in the groove despite having a gimped arm.
> Funny, no one actually 'believes' I broke my arm less than two weeks ago because it looks like fuck all, just a piece of tape covering the scar and I'm holding my arm normally - you can see the expression on peoples faces change when they ask what happened, as soon as I say I broke my arm they get this 'yeah right!' look on their faces! lol Pretty amusing really.
> I didn't sleep well last night, think it was from a little excitement and maybe a little trepardation at getting the outline of my tattoo done today, yeehawww! I'm stoked but a little nervous at the same time just because it's gonna be so big and also that the artist can come up with exactly what I have in mind. I meet him at one and I'm gonna spend the first couple of hours with him while he sketches it then the plan is for the outline to be done.


you...are an...ANIMAL!


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I think it's now starting on the top of my foot (ouch!) and going 1/2 to 3/4 way up my calf.



I like that spot for a tattoo.  You'll definitely have to get some pictures up here when you're done with it.


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like that spot for a tattoo.  You'll definitely have to get some pictures up here when you're done with it.



My only concern really is that after it's done the manager at the gym might insist I cover it up, (especially in light of the fact that  if all goes as planned it's going to be partially clad chick, with weapons standing amongst a bunch of dead guys that she's just slain) and my gym is a fucking boiler room!  No AC and it's already hitting 30 degrees here, it's gonna suck if I have to wear full length pants all summer but it's not enough to deter me from getting it.


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you...are an...ANIMAL!



Grrrr baby, grrrrr!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> My only concern really is that after it's done the manager at the gym might insist I cover it up, (especially in light of the fact that if all goes as planned it's going to be partially clad chick, with weapons standing amongst a bunch of dead guys that she's just slain) and my gym is a fucking boiler room! No AC and it's already hitting 30 degrees here, it's gonna suck if I have to wear full length pants all summer but it's not enough to deter me from getting it.


30 degrees???? That's just below freezing point! Whatcha griping about?
oh.....celcius.... 

start a new trend: Wear your training socks above the calves, you'll be fine..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

What great news Kerry!!!  I knew you would heal quickly!  

And I can't wait to see a pic of that tat!


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> My only concern really is that after it's done the manager at the gym might insist I cover it up, (especially in light of the fact that  if all goes as planned it's going to be partially clad chick, with weapons standing amongst a bunch of dead guys that she's just slain) and my gym is a fucking boiler room!  No AC and it's already hitting 30 degrees here, it's gonna suck if I have to wear full length pants all summer but it's not enough to deter me from getting it.



So is this tattoo taken from a photograph of you?  Hehe.

Ouch, that's 86 degrees F for those who don't know the conversion.  That's rough!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

Try 96!  Which is what it is here in Dallas!


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 30 degrees???? That's just below freezing point! Whatcha griping about?
> oh.....celcius....
> 
> start a new trend: Wear your training socks above the calves, you'll be fine..



Oh, now that's an attractive look, hell I was fighting that one when I was about 6 rolling down those God awful knees highs!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

Black nylon stocking one leg - Very sporty -


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Try 96!  Which is what it is here in Dallas!



Yeah I guess 86 isn't that hot - yet but it's only May and without AC and in a gym full of windows it gets pretty sticky here.  Don't get me wrong I LOVE the heat, I just don't like being stuck inside in it.
I will definately post tattoo pic when it's done, I think it will take three trips to complete it so I've been told.
Hmmm... ya know when you have a gut feeling about something?  My gut feeling keeps telling me this tattoo is not going to happen today - not sure why!


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So is this tattoo taken from a photograph of you?  Hehe.



Nah, just the image of my alter ego.


----------



## BritChick (May 20, 2006)

Really happy with my tattoo so far!!!
I spent about 3 hours with the tattoo artist brainstorming ideas and having him sketch for me, then another 4 hours tattooing, we're about half way there.
Outline of girl is pretty much done, she still needs to have ribbons added behind her.  
The cover up is only just starting, the back of my ankle tattoo is covered with the guy with the axe (might be hard to figure everything out from these pics).
Still got to add a lot more dead guys, got to love the dude with the fork through his helmet!
Then it will be time for colour.
About another 4 hours or so to go but will have to wait for about 4 weeks before we can go again.
What a bunch of pussies (males) there were getting art work done, seriously I've never heard so much bitching and complaining.  My tattoo guy was impressed that I didn't even flinch once - sure, it hurt like fuck but it really wasn't anything to whine about. Men!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

*Here are some new friends that will share your opinions on men...*


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

tattoo looks good so far - 

The warrior girl is a bit flabby though... She needs some steroids


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Here are some new friends that will share your opinions on men...*


heh..the on in the middle...IS a man...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Nice tat, K! I wanna get the one I have touched up, but not so high on my priority list...


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

Sick tattoo!


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2006)

have naked women are what most of my tats contain.  

Very nice tat   I think I've only had one tat that took more that a four hours.  I wonder if it's because more are just greys and not colour?  Both my tats on my calves are just as big and didn't take more than a couple hours each.  Usually it's about 1.5 for the outline and another 1.5 hours for the shading.  Maybe it's because I don't normally pay for mine.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 7, 2006)

Too cool... check this out!!!  






Injury is four weeks old now, back to training and it's going great, can curl 12.5lbs db's and kickback 10's, db single arm row 45lbs... not to shabby at all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 7, 2006)

Whoa, that x-ray is cool. Making excellent progress Kerry.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't see the tat


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

she is...ALIVE!!!!!

hiya Kerry!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool x-ray.  Welcome back to the land of iron.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Hang on Fitgirl, lemme see if I can find the tattoo pic...






Going in next week to finish her off and I'm working on ideas for my next one... lol, my poor husband tolerates a lot!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

That tattoo isn't real - 

And to prove it...
I'm going to lick it off -


----------



## BritChick (Jun 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That tattoo isn't real -
> 
> And to prove it...
> I'm going to lick it off -



Hey, if you're stupid enough to get that close to my feet then more fool you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

do they smell that bad????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hang on Fitgirl, lemme see if I can find the tattoo pic...
> 
> ...




Pimpin!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, if you're stupid enough to get that close to my feet then more fool you!



...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 12, 2006)

Morning, just thought I'd check in.

Great weekend, busy but good.

Had to do my first aid/cpr recert course Saturday and I was not looking forward to it, lucky for me I got paired with a total hottie - a young one at that, who was overly flirtascious and _extremely_ bold, I kept him in check but I have to say that was the most fun first aid/cpr course I've ever taken... we did a lot of role playing and acting out of scenarios - when we were doing our scenarios one of us acted as the first aid attendant and had to leave the room whilst our partners were told what type of injury they had, I knew I was in trouble when I came back in the room and he was holding himself saying he'd hurt his groin - fucker! lol  It was meant to be a lower leg injury! 

Worked some both days but made time yesterday to take the kids out for ice cream and to watch X-Men and to play with the dogs some.

Here's a few pics... the one where I look suprised is because Domino is nipping my back and biting and pulling my hair - same bugger that broke my arm.

The pic where I am getting kissed by Treacle you can make out the scar from my break if you look close.

Arm is healing so well now, it's like it happened to someone else!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice scar indeed.  You're looking great in those pictures.  Doesn't look like a little bone fracture can hold you down for long.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

holy hottee!

dang..look at them thar gunz ya got!

(ppssst..I woulda had to have done the same thing if I were your CPR training partner)


----------



## BritChick (Jun 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice scar indeed.  You're looking great in those pictures.  Doesn't look like a little bone fracture can hold you down for long.



Thanks CP.
I did rule out that comp in 11 weeks.  I realized that I was trying to prove something and I've got nothing to prove! lol  Honestly I did lose some size in the few weeks off and I am still rehabing so I am going to take a year and get back to lifting for the sake of lifting.  I'm actually enjoying it a lot more too, knowing that there is no pressure to do it, I'm doing it because I want to and if I want to eat ice cream with my kids on the weekend then I can!  



> holy hottee!
> 
> dang..look at them thar gunz ya got!
> 
> (ppssst..I woulda had to have done the same thing if I were your CPR training partner)



LOL, morning Burner!  

I feel small right now, well all except for in the booty dept! lol
I can't wait to get back to full strength - it's coming though.
As for the CPR fella I relayed my afternoon's adventures to my husband, he's cool, he just asked if I'd slipped him the tongue... now I wish I had!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

Lucky CPR trainee


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2006)

how can you handle all those dogs?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are great pics Kerry....cutie patutie dogs!!!   You do look great!  I'm sure you'll be back to full strength in no time too!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 12, 2006)

Hair looks nice straight Kerry. And damn, how many dogs do you have now? lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hair looks nice straight Kerry. And damn, how many dogs do you have now? lol



Too Many! -


----------



## BritChick (Jun 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how can you handle all those dogs?



Well apparently I can't! lol  That's how I ended up with a broken arm.
Actually they are a pretty mellow breed and they really aren't much work, sure there's a fair amount of shit to pick up but I love my dogs and if I can save a few of their lives then I'm happy.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 12, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Lucky CPR trainee



Hey handsome, too bad I have to miss out on meeting ya this year Stevie. 

Unless of course you are going to Vegas???!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Those are great pics Kerry....cutie patutie dogs!!!   You do look great!  I'm sure you'll be back to full strength in no time too!



Thanks Fitgirl - I curled 20's today.  



> Hair looks nice straight Kerry. And damn, how many dogs do you have now? lol



Thanks Denise, hair will only last like this two days until I wash it.
6 poopies now and that's all there's gonna be, we are maxed out!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2006)

wow you look great!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Jake.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey handsome, too bad I have to miss out on meeting ya this year Stevie.
> 
> Unless of course you are going to Vegas???!



It is too bad you won't be coming here to visit ... I had all kinds of _bad_ things to show you.   But sometimes, that is how things go. 

We won't be going to Vegas.  The missus and our daughter are going to Disneyland at the end of August.  

You do look great though


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I am gonna have to make a road trip and sign up for one of those classes w/ her...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 13, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It is too bad you won't be coming here to visit ... I had all kinds of _bad_ things to show you.   But sometimes, that is how things go.
> 
> We won't be going to Vegas.  The missus and our daughter are going to Disneyland at the end of August.
> 
> You do look great though



Flattery will get you everywhere and now I find out I am gonna miss out on seeing 'bad' things - damn the luck!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think I am gonna have to make a road trip and sign up for one of those classes w/ her...



So what's the new career move gonna be Burner?  Paramedic?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2006)

Naugh-ee Li-ull girl -


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So what's the new career move gonna be Burner? Paramedic?


that would be just a hobby....select clientel...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you everywhere and now I find out I am gonna miss out on seeing 'bad' things - damn the luck!!!



 ... the _bad things_ never go away.  The missus makes sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

was'sup, NT!

Hey K! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 14, 2006)

Got to agree Kerry.................you look awesome!!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks dg.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Got to agree Kerry.................you look awesome!!


well...look who decided to come out and play....
was'sup, DG?
Don't know if you knew it...but when you were featured on and episode of COPS, we got you taking down a crack whore!
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/957/Cop_throws_crack_whore 

Bad boy, bad boy..whatcha gonna do???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...look who decided to come out and play....
> was'sup, DG?
> Don't know if you knew it...but when you were featured on and episode of COPS, we got you taking down a crack whore!
> http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/957/Cop_throws_crack_whore
> ...


Whats going on Burner! That was hilarious! Been there, done that


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

thought u would like that...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...look who decided to come out and play....
> was'sup, DG?
> Don't know if you knew it...but when you were featured on and episode of COPS, we got you taking down a crack whore!
> http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/957/Cop_throws_crack_whore
> ...



Cops! He was well over the line with that nice lady.  

Hi peeps, 
Just breezing through, taking this afternoon off to get my tatty finished off... oh the pain, the pain.
Training has been going well lately, training what and when I feel like, averaging about five days of lifting and it's nice to for a while not be following any particular program.  Arm is coming along really well though my shoulder hurts like a mother fucker when training.
Hope you all have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cops! He was well over the line with that nice lady.


Now THAT'S pretty funny! 
maybe...he cold have sent your poochie at her at full clip and taken her out that way? 

So, you are gonna post pics when the work is done on the tat?


----------



## BritChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S pretty funny!
> maybe...he cold have sent your poochie at her at full clip and taken her out that way?
> 
> So, you are gonna post pics when the work is done on the tat?



For sure.
I'm right now googling pics... trying to figure out what I want on my back! lol
I think I must be in some mid-life crisis, the last time I got tattoos I left my first husband shortly thereafter... oops!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> For sure.
> I'm right now googling pics... trying to figure out what I want on my back! lol
> I think I must be in some mid-life crisis, the last time I got tattoos I left my first husband shortly thereafter... oops!



  fit, sexy and now looking at more tats ...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 16, 2006)

Shit!
Got turned away today at the tattoo shop, it's been 6 weeks but he didn't feel it's healed 'quite' enough and so he sent me away for another 2 1/2 weeks, kinda sucks but I'd rather do it right than have it bodged up.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

should make you feel better that he turned you down instead of going ahead and just 'getting it done'


----------



## BritChick (Jun 20, 2006)

This makes me laugh... it looks so 'primitive'!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 20, 2006)

So Kerry, let me get this straight, I leave here for a few months (Ok, maybe a year, but that's neither here nor there), and you are jumping around and breaking your arm?  I can't leave you alone for one........year.
Seriously though, I hope that you are healing quickly and that you are feeling great.  By the way that X-Ray looks rather painful.  I would have been crying like a little baby if it had happened to me.
I'll be around...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

..it looks like a caterpiller w/ long legs...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> the last time I got tattoos I left my first husband shortly thereafter... oops!


dg is day dreaming!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So Kerry, let me get this straight, I leave here for a few months (Ok, maybe a year, but that's neither here nor there), and you are jumping around and breaking your arm?  I can't leave you alone for one........year.
> Seriously though, I hope that you are healing quickly and that you are feeling great.  By the way that X-Ray looks rather painful.  I would have been crying like a little baby if it had happened to me.
> I'll be around...


Look who the cat drug in! What up Tony!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

The chronicle of her broken arm continues, and it's got pictures.  Cool stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

how is the arm feeling?  can you do anything right now as far as training goes or are you out of the gym completey?  still working?


----------



## BritChick (Jun 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how is the arm feeling?  can you do anything right now as far as training goes or are you out of the gym completey?  still working?



Hey P, how's Arizona?  

Congrats on the move and new job... I hear you are going after your masters - smarty pants!  

Arm is fucking excellent really! Thanks for asking. Had my 6 1/2 week post op check up today and got full clearance to do whatever I like from here on out, surgeon was blown away when I told him I was already curling 20lbs with my bum arm, not bad - 60% of strength is back.  Shoulder and elbow joints are being a little cunty though - a side lateral or forward raise with even a 5lb dumbell hurts like a mf! Time heals though right... just got to be patient and not try to do anything heroic.  

Work is good, busy as all get out and all my clients were excellent about my time off, which was pretty short (3 weeks) all things considered.  

Tony - Good to see you back around.  As far as my arm goes as Rod would say... 'with you there's ALWAYS something new!' LOL  

CP - Regarding the 'chronicles'... thankfully this is apparently going to me more like a short story!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

you rock, K!
Glad to hear that u are doing great...nothing like letting a clean break in your arm slow you down...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

If there is one thing I really hate, it is when shoulders get "cunty".


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 22, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Look who the cat drug in! What up Tony!!


 
What's going on DG?

Kerry:  So how Rod treating ya?  Well, don't worry much about it, you'll be going at it soon enough....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If there is one thing I really hate, it is when shoulders get "cunty".


then there's that smell..... 


Hey P! How are you and Ivonne digging that heat! I may be down in October to visit friends / family a couple days....gonna have to meet up.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> then there's that smell.....
> 
> 
> Hey P! How are you and Ivonne digging that heat! I may be down in October to visit friends / family a couple days....gonna have to meet up.




Lovin' it so far!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 22, 2006)

Can someone PM me when there is more talk of titties?  I got arms, but I can never get enough titties.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

buddy of mine who lives there describes it as: 3 months of miserable heat, 9 months of good weather.
I had thought about moving down, but dam..Colorado is so much better looking...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Can someone PM me when there is more talk of titties?  I got arms, but I can never get enough titties.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 22, 2006)

Foreman told me Tough Old Man had some nipples...But that shit's ridiculous.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Foreman told me Tough Old Man had some nipples...But that shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 22, 2006)

Perhaps his greatest assett is his perm, which I knew he had been hiding.

Mike Brady powers...Attack!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Ewww fuck Funky that's the sickest nasty thing you've ever posted in my journal!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 22, 2006)

Have decided that this summer I'd like to get 'fit' as opposed to lifting purely for esthetics.  Going to be hiking every Wednesday night and Sunday morning and we have some awesome trails here in BC.  Wednesday night we hiked Buntzen Lake which is 6km, not brutal but enough steep inclines to make me cuss a bit and a 2 hour hike.  Actually going up hill was fine, coming down was harder... mainly because I am now so freaked about falling and breaking something!!! I was definately a little more hesitant in some places than I would normally be.
Sunday we are hitting the Grouse Grind trail... a 2.9km hike with an elevation of 2800 feet, it's short - I've done it before in about 50 mins but it's definately a heart attack waiting to happen, there are usually a few people who snuff it on the trails each summer... pity the poor paramedics who have to bring the dead bodies down by stretcher! Hehe my gf has no idea what she's in for!!!
Ultimately we'd like to do the West Coast trail hike which is spread over 5 - 7 days and is 75km.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

being fit is fun!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

It seems like this is the only journal where P-Funk likes to drop the "C" bomb.  Must be an inside joke or something. 

What's the good word BC?  I hope things are going well for you and your kennel.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> to make me cuss a bit


uhh...huh....like THAT takes much effort... 

Hiya K!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

and...she's MIA again....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2006)

hello?  You have email   INPUT


----------



## BritChick (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey boiler - nice to see you, the C bomb isn't really an inside joke but P knows I have an equally foul and dirty mouth... hey my Dad taught me well what can I say???! 

Burner - I'm still alive and kicking, how's things? 

Jake - Hey babe, got your e-mail and gave you some feedback... oops - hope you wanted my 'honest' opinion!  

Life is proving to be a real pain in the ass right now, 'personal shit', God I _hate_ personal shit.  Seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place and really don't know what my options are - they seem few and far between.

Trying to get active with the kids and get out a lot and do some fun stuff, went to the zoo this past weekend and on some more hikes.  Canada day is on Saturday and I think I'm going to find some activities to go to with the kids and most likely fireworks at night too.

Next week I _should_ be finally getting tattoo finished, still haven't decided what I want done for my second cover up... loose ideas but nothing I'm loving yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

hey hottie! am doing okie dokie overall.
always could be better, but something to strive for, eh?
If ya need to talk...I'm just an email away....


----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Life is proving to be a real pain in the ass right now, 'personal shit', God I _hate_ personal shit.  Seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place and really don't know what my options are - they seem few and far between.


Been there.................Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks fellas... appreciate the support.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

that's what friends are for!
how's the arm treating you?


----------



## BritChick (Jun 29, 2006)

Arms pretty good, about the same, joints still being buggers.  Ran into a client at the gym the other day who is a massage therapist, we spoke a bit about the break and he thinks a lot of my pain is from the impact of the fall not the break itself, he worked on me a little right there, fucker nearly had me in tears... being a sucker for punishment I've booked an appt with him, he thinks it will be beneficial he reckons my pec and bi is really tight along with some other areas he pinpointed issues with...  I don't think this is going to be a relaxing thing! lol


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Arms pretty good, about the same, joints still being buggers.  Ran into a client at the gym the other day who is a massage therapist, we spoke a bit about the break and he thinks a lot of my pain is from the impact of the fall not the break itself, he worked on me a little right there, fucker nearly had me in tears... being a sucker for punishment I've booked an appt with him, he thinks it will be beneficial he reckons my pec and bi is really tight along with some other areas he pinpointed issues with...  I don't think this is going to be a relaxing thing! lol



Of course he reckons your pecs are really tight.  I would reckon that too if I were in his position.  Just be weary if he starts rubbing ice cubes on your nipples to aid in recovery; that's all I have to say.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2006)

where did you send it to? I never got it


----------



## BritChick (Jun 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Of course he reckons your pecs are really tight.  I would reckon that too if I were in his position.  Just be weary if he starts rubbing ice cubes on your nipples to aid in recovery; that's all I have to say.



ROFLMAO!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 30, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> where did you send it to? I never got it



Awww shit Jake, your rawkus addy... I've since deleted it.

If you are about today you could call if you like... I will be home most of the day, just off to train a few early morning clients... back later.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 2, 2006)

Good news... I had a brainwave and applied for a by to the 2007 Nationals, I figured due to my broken arm 8 weeks out I might be eligible and not have to requalify at the provincial level... it was just granted. 

I have a whole year to rehab and get BIG... and fuck do I ever need to get big, it seems here in Canada the 20% downsizing rule isn't holding fast... to me the figure, bodybuilding line is getting somewhat blurry here, I think at 5'10" I'm gonna have to be fucking HUGE to compete with any of these girls!

Here's a pic of the overall winners from yesterdays Canadian Figure Nationals.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm sure the fella's in the anabolic zone can help you put some size on...

(But, your hubby may not be turned on by your
manly face structure, scratchy beard, deep sexy voice, and penis-like clit)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll take a purple one.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 2, 2006)

Guess the results got me thinking competition again, hoping to dump 15lbs before the Olympia this year putting my 15lbs above contest weight then hold close to 155lb for the off-season, next year though I'd like to compete at around 145lbs instead of 140lbs.  I'm 'almost' excited to start training for next year.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my motivation and a reminder of the type of competition I'll be up against next year, Tall Winner and Overall winner and now Pro Card holder Jamie Senuk...






Phew... I can look at this physique, still find it esthetically appealing and believe it's attainable to achieve.

I was happy to see height classes had been modified this year and the tall class now starts at just under 5'6" instead of just over 5'4" - it makes a huge difference when the classes are so big.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

good luck to you, K!
(I think they are border freaky-looking) but that's just my .02 worth....
I thought u were doing figure?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 3, 2006)

This is figure...


But I... "Figure"... Britosaurus will do alright! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to attain some of those appealing esthetics -


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here's my motivation and a reminder of the type of competition I'll be up against next year, Tall Winner and Overall winner and now Pro Card holder Jamie Senuk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you have her beat already. I remember your legs looking better? 
Her arms in that pic aren't as good as yours either.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BritChick (Jul 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



MM that's just cruel! lol

Burner - the girls are a little freaky but I'd like to see how I can shape up against them.

dg - thanks for the compliments, my biggest area of gain needs to be delts... I seriously can't compete with the delts of these girls and I do my damnedest to thrash them now... we'll see what I can do in one year.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> MM that's just cruel!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Burner - the girls are a little freaky but I'd like to see how I can shape up against them.


well, I'm kinda fond of your shape right now... 
but, if ya want it...go get 'em!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 3, 2006)

I think that girl is hot


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think that girl is hot



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1386027&postcount=1042


----------



## ZECH (Jul 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> MM that's just cruel! lol
> 
> Burner - the girls are a little freaky but I'd like to see how I can shape up against them.
> 
> dg - thanks for the compliments, my biggest area of gain needs to be delts... I seriously can't compete with the delts of these girls and I do my damnedest to thrash them now... we'll see what I can do in one year.


Look!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Look!!!!!!!!!!


 
now...THIS girl is SMOKIN'!

Hiya K!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now...THIS girl is SMOKIN'!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

Morning all!
That chick in the pic is too skinny - needs more muscle - grrrrr!
Today is tattoo finishing day - I think, I hope they don't put me off again, I'm eager to get it completed.
I think I was supposed to start dieting yesterday...  didn't happen!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2006)

... I got my tattoo finished yesterday.   Not only is she very talented, but has a great se................... personality. 

So where are next years Nationals going to be held?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> I think they got me off again, I'm not eager to get it completed.
> there's just something about getting a tattoo...that makes me so....


aahhh...the truth comes out!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I got my tattoo finished yesterday.   Not only is she very talented, but has a great se................... personality.
> 
> So where are next years Nationals going to be held?



Edmonton, Alberta!!!  

What's your tatty of, got a pic?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aahhh...the truth comes out!



Did I mention the tattoo artist is fucking hot???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

good morning!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

Good morning handsome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

it is now....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Edmonton, Alberta!!!
> 
> What's your tatty of, got a pic?




So ... corruption is still an option. 

It's of an old buddha man walking with a cane.  My grandmother had it forever and I have been thinking what I could get that would represent her ... it's very cool.  I'll get a pic and post it tomorrow.  I'm running out of room.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

Corruption is ALWAYS an option!!!

Yes, post a pic in here tomorrow, would be cool to see.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy crap!!!
Another 4 hours of tattooing and we're still not done!  I feel like a raw bloody steak, a lot of detail was added today and background stuff - more dead guys  , he can finish in about another two hours but wants to take about another 4 and only charge me for 2 so that's as good as he can make it... of course I said okay, I was ready to jack it in after 4 hours, the stuff we did today was all sensitive areas and I was getting tired of it by the end... lucky me I get to go back for more!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Did I mention the tattoo artist is fucking hot???



I trust this is a woman youre talking about!?!? -


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!!
> Another 4 hours of tattooing and we're still not done!  I feel like a raw bloody steak, a lot of detail was added today and background stuff - more dead guys  , he can finish in about another two hours but wants to take about another 4 and only charge me for 2 so that's as good as he can make it... of course I said okay, I was ready to jack it in after 4 hours, the stuff we did today was all sensitive areas and I was getting tired of it by the end... lucky me I get to go back for more!



Kerry dear ... if you ever plan to get another tattoo, I think you should pick a new tattoo artist.  You are now on 8 hours total for a tattoo on the calf with two more hours left    The three tats on my left arm didn't take 10 hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

You should see how long her:'slippery when wet' tattoo on her inner thigh took...oops...wasn't supposed to be saying that....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

wow


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I trust this is a woman youre talking about!?!? -



Nope AND we were the only ones left in the shop after hours and he sooo playfully asked if I wanted to have an affair - I didn't say no but I did leave!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Kerry dear ... if you ever plan to get another tattoo, I think you should pick a new tattoo artist.  You are now on 8 hours total for a tattoo on the calf with two more hours left    The three tats on my left arm didn't take 10 hours.



Nah, this guys work is freaking awesome... he comes highly recommended and he has a huge wait list.  I'm well happy with my choice (and no it's not just because he's cute), there is a lot of add in stuff he's making up as he goes along and a helluva LOT of detail - I'm really pretty thrilled with the whole deal so far.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You should see how long her:'slippery when wet' tattoo on her inner thigh took...oops...wasn't supposed to be saying that....



Oh my!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

heh...she's not denying it....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nah, this guys work is freaking awesome... he comes highly recommended and he has a huge wait list.  I'm well happy with my choice (and no it's not just because he's cute), there is a lot of add in stuff he's making up as he goes along and a helluva LOT of detail - I'm really pretty thrilled with the whole deal so far.



Ok ... if you're happy with it, carry on.  
I forgot about the pic last night ... I was trying not to melt in the heat.  I'll try tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

it was hot in Canada last night? It was cold here....how odd....prepare for the ice age!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2006)

it's been hot for the past week here - 30+ celcius


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

so ah...what's that in 'real' tempuratures... 
<dam...gonna make me go and find a conversion tool now....>
86 degrees? ahh...that's pleasant.....is it humid there?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

So I was just checking out more tattoos and came across these, my bet it this hurt even more than my calf... holy fuck, who would do this to themselves???!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2006)

Geez - 

What happens in your childhood that you want that type of attention?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

God, I pity the tattoo artist who was asked to do it... that's just a little too up close and personal!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

I wont come here anymore if you post dicks!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

I would never do that, but it's pretty fucking funny.  A dragon?!  Hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

Not just a dragon... a spitting dragon!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 6, 2006)

Can you imagine what a suprise that would be for any uninformed new partner... holy shit!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, tattoo'ed one ... there is a great tattoo convention Sept 1 - 3 in Calgary.  It's the only place where we feel we're the majority and not the minority.    Kat, from Miami Ink will be there.  The missus tried to get an appt to get a pinup girl tattooed, but she was booked up.  Our tattoo sweetie is going, but again, she is booked up.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Geez -
> 
> What happens in your childhood that you want that type of attention?



I was denied ice cream


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

Piercings/tattoos down there don't hurt nearly as much as everyone thinks


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Piercings/tattoos down there don't hurt nearly as much as everyone thinks


I'll have to take your word for it, brotha!

y'all can keep them that needles away from my sensitive equipment, thank you very much!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey, tattoo'ed one ... there is a great tattoo convention Sept 1 - 3 in Calgary.  It's the only place where we feel we're the majority and not the minority.    Kat, from Miami Ink will be there.  The missus tried to get an appt to get a pinup girl tattooed, but she was booked up.  Our tattoo sweetie is going, but again, she is booked up.



I swear to God more people have tattoos than not these days, even if it's something fairly small.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I swear to God more people have tattoos than not these days, even if it's something fairly small.


"tattoo on the small of her back? Might as well paint a target on her'
-wedding crashers...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can you imagine what a suprise that would be for any uninformed new partner... holy shit!


I'm sure it would turn some on.
body paint that is made to look like clothes turns me on more.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22725&d=1152239399


----------



## BritChick (Jul 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey, tattoo'ed one ... there is a great tattoo convention Sept 1 - 3 in Calgary.  It's the only place where we feel we're the majority and not the minority.    Kat, from Miami Ink will be there.  The missus tried to get an appt to get a pinup girl tattooed, but she was booked up.  Our tattoo sweetie is going, but again, she is booked up.



Picked up the flyer for that the other day, would love to go but don't think I can swing it on top of Vegas at the end of September.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Piercings/tattoos down there don't hurt nearly as much as everyone thinks



Pictures?!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I swear to God more people have tattoos than not these days, even if it's something fairly small.



Heard some stats the other day on this CP and you're right... I think the 30 - 50 age range had over 50% of people having one or more tattoos.

Now it's getting more common I have to get bigger freakier ones!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pictures?!


ummmm ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would turn some on.
> body paint that is made to look like clothes turns me on more.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22725&d=1152239399


I'd salute that!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummmm ...



C'mon man... don't be a tease! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would turn some on.
> body paint that is made to look like clothes turns me on more.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22725&d=1152239399




Only when its "Nice" clothes, on a "Nice" body -


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2006)

It isn't as nice as Kerry's, but I'd do her.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 8, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> It isn't as nice as Kerry's, but I'd do her.



I only come here for the ego stroking!  

Seriously, thanks for the flattery.  

Start massage therapy on Wednesday for my arm, hoping that will get me a little more relief, it's still doing good but it could be going better... never satisfied I know.  

Might take the kids to see Pirates of the Caribbean tonight, Rod's working out of town for another week or so... is it wrong of me to enjoy my alone time?!  

Now I'm in the process of taking my ex-sponsors to court... unfortunately when it came to renegotiate our contract what they were offering was so poor that I declined - no hard feelings I will seek out other avenues.

Unfortunately they have refused to stop using me in their advertising materials and on their website despite several polite requests in which I also expressed gratitude for their help up to this point.

I have another possible sponsor in the works but they want exclusivity - makes sense, representing two companies lines of products is a conflict of interest. This was the same stipulation I had in place with my original sponsors. 

Anyhow unfortunately the owner has resorted to rude and threatening letters now, I wasn't planning on pushing it but not he's started a fire under me... they want to play ball I will play.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Bastards -


----------



## PreMier (Jul 8, 2006)

Fuck them.

P.S. Im horny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck them.
> 
> P.S. Im horny


Looks like jake is well into 'recovery' mode! 


Hiya K! It's always something, eh? Good luck wtih that...


----------



## BritChick (Jul 8, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P.S. Im horny



How do you really feel Jake?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya K! It's always something, eh? Good luck wtih that...



Hey Mike,
Yep always something... I'm not really that pissed about it, they are just being jerks but on principal I'll fight it... that'll teach them to fuck with me!  
Bottom line they have no grounds to win this case on and if it goes to small claims it will be a royal pain in the ass for them since they will have to travel across Canada to defend themselves... oh I feel sooooo bad for them.
Ya know it's silly since all I asked was that they remove my pics from their website - please.  Now I will be going after lost sponsorship dues etc. too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> How do you really feel Jake?


hmm...maybe horny has another meaning in 'Canada talk'?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Mike,
> Yep always something... I'm not really that pissed about it, they are just being jerks but on principal I'll fight it... that'll teach them to fuck with me!
> Bottom line they have no grounds to win this case on and if it goes to small claims it will be a royal pain in the ass for them since they will have to travel across Canada to defend themselves... oh I feel sooooo bad for them.
> Ya know it's silly since all I asked was that they remove my pics from their website - please. Now I will be going after lost sponsorship dues etc. too.


go get 'em...you ANIMAL!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

Just show your ex-sponsors your new tattoo.  They will back off if they know what's good for them.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just show your ex-sponsors your new tattoo.  They will back off if they know what's good for them.


Who can look at her legs and not get turned on??


----------



## BritChick (Jul 16, 2006)

Life's feeling pretty good this weekend.
Rod is back in town (he's been working away from home) and is the best (healthiest) I've seen him in a while, we've had a great weekend so far... I think I might keep him around if he keeps this up.  
Tattoo is healing nicely, I'm trying to book a session for next Saturday to get something started on my back.  This is where I'd like you to interject any smart ideas you may be sitting on for tattoo design.
I have a couple of pics I am looking at right now... the one with the eagle and chick is pretty cool but if I go with something like this it will have to be all bird, not half man half bird.  





I don't like her face which is where the pic of the other woman comes in. 




 I love the woman I am still up in the air about the eagle.  I was gonna go with a dragon but my tattoo guy said too 80's! lol
I sorta see his point with the style of dragon I was initially looking at.
Now I want something to go with my warrior chick, having tweety bird on my back isn't gonna work.  If any of you have ideas or cool pics to share please let me know.  This second tattoo is also going to be fairly large and I'm leaning towards something in the fantasy realm.  I also considered a warrior dude holding the chick but nahhhh... that screams helpless female!  
Work is going great, keeping busy... I love my job!  Just got my first figure competitor and she's stoked... she will be getting some extra TLC for sure since I have a vested interest in her doing well.
Had another BAD incident at the ball diamond the other day...
So there I was with three of the six dogs at the ball diamond.  This is a common area that people take their dogs to run as it's enclosed.  It's not a dog park persae so you don't see a bunch of dogs - usually owners with dogs that can't be let off leash or bigger more aggressive breeds etc. that don't mix well at the dog parks and if you get to the field and it's being used then you're shit out of luck, unless of course you check first and the owners agree that yours and their dogs can mix.  
Now I never let my dogs off leash with other dogs, for one if it's a smaller dog it's gonna be lunch and for two my dogs are always muzzled and if another dog attacks them they can't defend themselves, also being Greyhounds they 'tear' easily - low bodyfat and thin skin and all.  Anyhow I was on one side of the diamond talking to a guy through the fence when some moron brings his amoeba of a mutt into the diamond, I'm yelling at him to pick his dog up QUICK and get out or it's going to get attacked - he's ignoring me and giving me a dirty look as though I am just saying this for the fun of it and to be a bitch - if only he'd have listened!
My dogs spot the 'prey' and full on LAUNCH!  Rogue the youngest of all of them is all over this fucking dog in a split second, the other two (Nitro and Rascal) who aren't usually such high prey drive animals follow suit - pack mentality, thank God for the muzzles! Rogue would have finished this dog off for sure I think! As it was he was lucky he didn't get stomped to death. The dog is squealing like fuck - it sounds BAAAAAAD!!!  I'm running and the guy launches himself on top of his dog to protect him, my dogs are fucking going NUTS still trying to get at this tender little morsel of fluff under it's owner, it was scary.
I manage (after a fucking struggle) to get all three by their collars... I had Rogue in my bad arm, holy fuck a dog after prey is STRONG - I'm hurting now, at the time I wasn't paying attention - just holding on for dear life. I went in with the 'fuck I'm sorry' attitude and started to ask if he and his dog were okay, I love all dogs and I'm concerned about his too... not that I think my dogs were at fault but yeesh poor guy and dog must be shaken up... then this guy is screaming at me to get my FUCKING dogs out of here.  Some bitch from the side lines is yelling 'hey, nice dogs!' - CUNT! lol  He's fucking fuming and is wanting to tear me a new asshole.
Well I am momma bear at this point and I lay into him, telling him 'only a FUCKING moron with a death wish for his dog would bring his dog into the ball diamond with a pack of large, muzzled, high prey drive dogs and why the FUCK didn't he ask first?' - his comeback - 'I didn't see them', my retort 'well you might want to try fucking looking next time', a few other exchanges were made... okay, well not exchanges but me telling him basically what a dumb fuck he was - okay, okay, I was a little hot but I wasn't about to let this twat get the upper hand, then he says 'well I always come here', like he felt it was his own personal dog park, ugh... anyhow, I was calmer now and just said he seriously might want to 'look' harder in future before letting his dog off leash and that I would never let my dogs in with any other breed without checking with the owner first AND that I wasn't the one in the wrong here, it was his mistake and lucky for him and his dogs my dogs were muzzled! I did apologize that it happened but also said my dogs were just doing what was instinctive to them and that he basically put a lure on the track for them... I think he cooled off once he saw me hissing and spitting, lol, maybe he saw the 'fuck you' behind my eyes and the temptation to let the dogs go again! 
lol It takes a lot to get me hot but seriously what an idiot and my adrenaline was surging.  He skulked off to a corner (his dog was fine by the way - just shaken up) and had a little support group going, I just leashed my dogs and left... seriously I was ready to rip anyones fucking head off who challenged me on the situation at hand.
In hindsight the scenario was almost comical to watch a flurry of furry things and this guy in the midst of it, he took a few nicks to the hand, not sure if that was from gravel or my dogs and he looked totally dishelved... his glass had ended up about six feet away too... not sure HOW that happened.  I bet he's gonna check the diamond first in future!!!
I'm fucking glad I didn't take all six dogs!!!
LOL, I gave Rogue an extra doggie biscuit just now... haha, he's psychotic but I love him anyway!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds like things are going good for you all in all.  Also sounds like your dogs take after you, haha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2006)

He probably thought you would clean and jerk him,
and drop him in a back-breaker over your knee.

That guy was more scared of you, you beast, than your dogs - 

Look at this big muscular amazon woman, war scarred arm tugging
on three dogs, adrenaline blazing, veins bulging,
crazy Brit accent spewing unintelligible profanities...

...  I'd be scared too... And if not, ready to fight or run -


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually had my tattoo artist touch up the second pic as I was going to get that done.    Of course, my version would have been nude.  

We had a similar situation at the river the last weekend.  A couple was taking in the warm weather and warm river temp.  They had a little girl and a 'fluffy' as well.    I was taking my two dogs, rottie and rottie-cross, out for an early evening stroll.  Thought it would be fun to take them into the river.  As I was making my decent to the river, the yappy little fluffy made it's way towards me.  * GULP *  The rottie is usually a playful dog and her bark indicates that.  Her sister, did her usually playful bark and I excepted the same from the the rottie.  NOPE.  She became as strong as I've heard felt.  I was sure that these two would drag me down the small hill in hopes that fluffy would be dumb enough to try them on for size.  I choose not to yell as I was more scared for the fluffy becoming a meal.  I called for a friend to come and help and he took one of my dogs.  Whew ... 

Moral of the story, use a leash when you're in a public area.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

...I have a cat....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hiya K!
I found this...see if it uploads....you will like it.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya K!
> I found this...see if it uploads....you will like it.



This is animal cruelty at it's very worst!!!

Hi NT - scary doggie tales! lol  
I'm tempted to get Rogue something small and fluffy for Christmas, he seems to like them so much. (Kidding of course!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

don't be silly....they have all kinds u can put yours into for halloween....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

Is the artist Boris V. Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is the artist Boris V. Kerry?



Yes, found a few more that I like of his and some of Julie Bell.  The one I got last has a lot of Frazetta in it... all the dead dudes from Conan the Buchaneer... still searching.

Went for my second deep tissue massage for my gimp arm today... holy FUCK, it hurt so bad.  Just hoping it will help me in the long run!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know many who have Boris tats, so you'll have to let me know if you choose one so that we don't end up with the same tat. 

Although a _persoanl_ show and tell would be fun.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm REALLY fucking tired this morning, went to bed at 12am and was up at 3:30am, lack of sleep due to starting back on the ECA stack yesterday for the first time and freakishly hot weather for BC, yesterday we hit 36 degrees today it's supposed to reach 39!  That's unheard of here and sleeping at night with no AC bites - hence I didn't!

Been a busy week with lots of new clients signing.  One cool thing I didn't really forsee was signing up 3 competitors for the SWFC show in November, all figure gals and this is my own private venture.  I'm pretty excited, these are my first competitors and they all seem pretty stoked to be training with me.  I'm looking forward to the challenge!

Tomorrow I go in for tattoo #2, whether it happens or not is another idea I finally decided what I want but whether he can do it is another matter, if not that - back to square one.  It's a combo of a Frazetta pic and a Luis Royo pic, had a friend photoshop them together for me for a rough idea.  The only problem is this I don't have a clue what I'm gonna do to cover up my existing panther which was the plan, I guess a big ass moon, or clouds or something... hopefully tattoo guy can fix me up and will have some bright ideas!

Why the big ass tattoos at 35... I've been analying that myself... I think it MUST be a mid-life crisis or something!!! 

















Training is going GREAT!  The two sessions of deep tissues massage have worked wonders, they were truly agony but well worth it in the long run.  I am still going once a week for a couple more weeks at least.

Taking a few days off from work, looking forward to not having to get up at 3:45am for a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

Goddamn, that's pushing the depths of my preferred bedtime.  Keep on truckin' sistah.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

hey good lookin'!
I keep a fan directly on me at night...that helps....
I've sorta done the same in the past...taken the wrong pills at night...
(accidently taking something ephedrine based...a cuople years back..) going to bed at like, 11pm...then opening my eyes to be WIDE awake 3 hours later for the remainder of the night....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 24, 2006)

I am digging that tattoo idea!!!

Who the f*** cares why.  As long as you like it, go for it!

Question ... with the one on your calf and possibly this one on your back, how does that work with your comps?  Don't they (judges) frown upon tattoos?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 24, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Question ... with the one on your calf and possibly this one on your back, how does that work with your comps?  Don't they (judges) frown upon tattoos?



You're right NT I don't think judges will look favourably upon my artwork.
Hey, I've given it a lot of thought prior to getting the last one but decided I don't give enough of a shit about competing that it's going to stop me doing stuff like this, yes competing IS important to me but it's not the be all and end all of my life.  I will make the tan for my next show as dark as is possible and see.  I think ultimately it WILL effect me adversley, let's put it this way I've yet to see any pro with a big ass tattoo.
Yesterday's tattoo never happened, hydro was working in the area and the shop had no power, bit ticked off because I booked three days off especially for this purpose, one for the tattoo and two to heal a bit since my gym has no AC and you can't help but sweat a lot.  Now I will have to wait, can't afford more time off work.  Pretty disappointing but shit happens!  

Burner... I have two fans in my room but all the do is circulate hot air!
Actually after 2 nights in a row of 3 hours sleep last night I slept like a baby and caught up with 9... today I have a wicked headache to show for it! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

good morning!
I know...but feeling the air going over does feel better than nothing!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning!
> I know...but feeling the air going over does feel better than nothing!



Right back at ya!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 25, 2006)

Managed to get in yesterday to get tattoo started, we kept the same concept but changed one of the tigers for a different tiger and found a more fiesty looking woman with weapons, dropped her weapons for chains on the tigers.

This tattoo is a compilation of Frazetta, Vallejo and Bell.

Here are the original drawings... 
















Here is the tattoo so far, about half done, the top right is the pre-existing panther that's being covered up, think that's going to end up being a moon and the second tiger has yet to be filled.  So far I'm loving it.






Here's a pic of the added stuff on the one on my calf, not sure how much you can make out from the pic, there's a lot happening, most of what you see here is some guy getting impaled.  






And the main part of this tattoo - the warrior chick...






Got about 4 hours left on each tattoo then I think I'll be done for a least a couple of months!  

Let's see how long it takes Rod to find the tattoo... he doesn't know that I was getting this one done.  

Hey, one day this might become a training journal again but in truth when I spend so much of my time writing programs and keeping track for everyone else the last thing I feel like doing in my down time is writing out exercises, sets, reps etc.!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2006)

NICE! 

I looked at the lady as well for a tattoo.  She was actually choince #3.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> NICE!
> 
> I looked at the lady as well for a tattoo.  She was actually choince #3.



You getting set for another one Steve?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You getting set for another one Steve?



always on the lookout for another one.  That lady is Julie Strain.  We know her of of Playboy's Sex Court show.  That is a great pic.  I looked at that several times  

You almost have the same theme as I do ... sexy semi/naked ladies


----------



## BritChick (Jul 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You almost have the same theme as I do ... sexy semi/naked ladies



I've been asked why hot naked woman... duh... because they are hot naked women!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've been asked why hot naked woman... duh... because they are hot naked women!


exactly ... 

I have 4 tats with naked _chicks_

Question ... why did you decide on black and greys and not colour?  that back piece would have looked awesome in colour!  Even doing the tiger now in colour would look great.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 25, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> exactly ...
> 
> I have 4 tats with naked _chicks_
> 
> Question ... why did you decide on black and greys and not colour?  that back piece would have looked awesome in colour!  Even doing the tiger now in colour would look great.



Well for one thing preference, I like black and grey tatties, but also thinking ahead for competition, now while I know the tattoo in itself will likely hurt my scoring it will be better to cover a black only tattoo with Pro Tan than a colour, certain hues might show through and look worse than just plain black.  Talked all this through with tattoo guy before we started.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't been around lately! How are the workouts?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> I haven't been around lately! How are the workouts?






			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, one day this might become a training journal again but in truth when I spend so much of my time writing programs and keeping track for everyone else the last thing I feel like doing in my down time is writing out exercises, sets, reps etc.!


..


----------



## BritChick (Aug 6, 2006)

Four more hours at the tattoo shop and my warrior chick is just about finished,  she might need another 30 - 45 mins work for touch ups.
Here is how she was before yesterdays session...






and today...






My back still needs another 4 hours or so of work...






Work is busy, lots of new clients plus three figure competitors and one bodybuilder... I'm busy and loving it.

Training is going great, arm has been hurting like a bitch despite the moderation with my lifting... soooo, fuck the moderation, if it's gonna hurt there might as well be a reason for it I figure!!!  My last arm day I blasted the crap out of my arms and I hurt soooooo bad for about 6 hours following the workout, ironically two days later and it feels better than it ever has!  

Started a CKD diet a few days ago and am loving it so far,  I think I like it for a couple of reasons - it's different so it's not so boring and my body seems to be responding well to it.  I will probably run this until my trip to Vegas.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2006)

vegas..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

what he said... 
Hiya K!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2006)

Good morning fellas! 

Are you both gonna make it to Vegas?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd love to...but not looking so economically viable at the moment... 
maybe the Arnold Classic next spring?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd love to...but not looking so economically viable at the moment...
> maybe the Arnold Classic next spring?



Ah that's too bad.
Don't think I'd travel across the country again to go to the AC, for me it didn't compare to the Olympia and Vegas just makes the trip for a gal travelling alone.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

hhmm...I know...but I don't think I am gonna have the $$ in time...then no place to stay....


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow! That's a great back. The tattoo's are nice too. Hot damn, if my back looked that good, I would be looking at it all day.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2006)

Burner... I'd say you could stay with me but somehow I think Rod might have issues with that. 

Thanks Bakerboy.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I've already lost one competitor, one week into diet, well five days actually and she couldn't hack it... out of the three I had a feeling she wouldn't make the cut, she cried during her first ab workout... and didn't like ANY of the food on the diet, oh well, some people just aren't cut out for it but I didn't really expect to lose her quite so soon! lol

However looks like I have a replacement... Rod is talking about doing the show in November, I'm really not sure if he'll follow through, he's said it a few times in the past but we'll see.  He's currently working out of town for two weeks at a time and then home for every other weekend... the perfect marital arrangement.   This time he took the cat... okay, so I think that's a little odd but whatever, one less 'thing' to take care of for me.

First week on CKD diet went well, I actually felt great all the way through until day 6 of the keto phase, holy fuck... talk about dragging my ass through my workout!  Today is carb up day and I have mixed feelings... I thought I'd be loving it but truth be told I'm not even really enjoying the carbs, now THAT'S weird!!!  I've dropped 6lbs, in 6 days obviously a lot of water weight there, it'll be interesting to see how much I weigh tomorrow from all the carbs.

Today is a day off and I'm catching up on some reading and napping... it's the perfect day for it too, rainy and bleak.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey there, Kerri 

Haven't stopped by in a while.  Just thought I'd say HI.  Nice artwork.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

There aren't many who can cut the competition training/dieting.  I see lots who have great hopes and ambition, but when it comes down to the real workouts and dieting, the dream falls apart.  Many don't realize what it takes to compete.  Those that do are truly strong willed people.  We have witnessed several on this board who do it on a regular basis with great success.  But we would be kidding ourselves if we thought it was a simple process of going to the gym and eating some food.  

Now ... with that said, I want YOU to taech me.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok ... in all honesty, the whole training thing is TOO much for me as well.  Been there, tried it once, but found it just wasn't for me.  My goal is to just keep the size I have ... avoid the love handles and all will be well in NT's world.  So far, the plan is working out well.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

How's your arm been doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Burner... I'd say you could stay with me but somehow I think Rod might have issues with that.
> 
> Thanks Bakerboy.


da-am...ALMOST had to go pawn something just to get there if THAT was an option..



...or....just tell him...I'm gay. I'm Jack Tripper. And...if he caught us in bed together....just tell him that I sleep nekkid and that was in need of some comforting....from a fellow 'girlfriend'....never mind my aroual state... 
HA!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

you going to the olympia again this year?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 10, 2006)

boiler - Thanks for stopping by - hope you are well?

NT - I hear ya, not everyone is cut out for competition, it will be interesting to see if my other two can go the distance.  I hope they do if only because they are my first competitors and it would be nice for me to get them under my belt... I know I can bring them in in their best shape ever but I can only guide them... at the end of the day it's they who have to follow through.
These gals are getting a li'l extra TLC from me for this very reason... whether it will pay off has yet to be seen.  



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> you going to the olympia again this year?



Sure am... you'll be there right?! *Bunny noises*   Can't wait Funky, I love my Vegas time.  

CP - Arm is about the same, seems to hurt whether I train it hard, light or don't train it at all so I'm training hard and heavy and trying to gain some size during the off-season.  It's not 'bad' but it's bothersome and makes me wince a bit now and then.

Burner - I'll check with Rod when he gets home from the Island... sure he'll be understanding to your situation!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> NT - I hear ya, not everyone is cut out for competition, it will be interesting to see if my other two can go the distance.  I hope they do if only because they are my first competitors and it would be nice for me to get them under my belt... I know I can bring them in in their best shape ever but I can only guide them... at the end of the day it's they who have to follow through.
> These gals are getting a li'l extra TLC from me for this very reason... whether it will pay off has yet to be seen.



I'd even go as far as saying not everyone is cut out for just being fit.   some of the excuses I hear are quite entertaining to say the least.  

I'm sure that if the other two stick by you, they will be in the best shape they can be in.  Good luck with them.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

ofcourse I am going to be there.  As an added bonus, my dad is also going to be in vegas that weekend with my brother (they are hanging out, drinking and gambling).  You think I am out of control!!  yikes!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ofcourse I am going to be there.  As an added bonus, my dad is also going to be in vegas that weekend with my brother (they are hanging out, drinking and gambling).  You think I am out of control!!  yikes!



Oh my God!  Talk about Funky overload!!!! 

Ha, I want to party with you and your family.  

NT - I've heard all the excuses too... I love it when women 'assume' I don't have kids and give me the 'yeah, well I've had two kids' line.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> some of the excuses I hear are quite entertaining to say the least.


 
stop talking about me!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Mrs.Brit ... Mrs.NT did her walk this weekend!  1667 people walked 60km (36 miles) for Breast Cancer.  It was something to behold.    I drove my daughter around to the various 'cheering stations' and it was really inspiring to see so many people walking what was taking quite a while to drive.  In the end, the group raised 4.5 million $$ for Breast Cancer research


----------



## BritChick (Aug 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Hey Mrs.Brit ... Mrs.NT did her walk this weekend!  1667 people walked 60km (36 miles) for Breast Cancer.  It was something to behold.    I drove my daughter around to the various 'cheering stations' and it was really inspiring to see so many people walking what was taking quite a while to drive.  In the end, the group raised 4.5 million $$ for Breast Cancer research



Hey that's great NT!  

How did she find doing the walk?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2006)

Painful ... unfortunately, she did not eat/drink as much as she needed the first day the first day and be driven 7km.  The next day, her knee gave out and missed 5km.  The women/men who did this walk are to be looked at as heros.  Many finished without much ailments other than sore feet.  There were a few who needed more serious medical help but refused to quit until the medical folks told them to.  I am going to do this next year.  

They had a final rally at the end of the race and it was inspiring to see most of the 1667 folks on the floor of the arena!  What has eye opening was how they had the walkers come in.  First was the group of supporters.  I think most were in this group.  Then, the survivors of breast cancer came in and there were maybe 50 or so.  It made you think when you saw how many women were supporting and how many actually went through it and survived and decided to walk.  

They are all heros in my eyes.  They were always smiling regardless of the pain many felt.  Next year, they'll have to deal with NT doing it NT style.  I just can't do it and not have anyone notice.   I must don some sort of flashy pink outfit that makes a statement.  Perhaps I'll carry a wagon with a ghetto blaster blasting out the tunes.  Walking for 8 hours, I'll need something to keep me entertained.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 14, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Painful ... unfortunately, she did not eat/drink as much as she needed the first day the first day and be driven 7km.  The next day, her knee gave out and missed 5km.  The women/men who did this walk are to be looked at as heros.  Many finished without much ailments other than sore feet.  There were a few who needed more serious medical help but refused to quit until the medical folks told them to.  I am going to do this next year.
> 
> They had a final rally at the end of the race and it was inspiring to see most of the 1667 folks on the floor of the arena!  What has eye opening was how they had the walkers come in.  First was the group of supporters.  I think most were in this group.  Then, the survivors of breast cancer came in and there were maybe 50 or so.  It made you think when you saw how many women were supporting and how many actually went through it and survived and decided to walk.
> 
> They are all heros in my eyes.  They were always smiling regardless of the pain many felt.  Next year, they'll have to deal with NT doing it NT style.  I just can't do it and not have anyone notice.   I must don some sort of flashy pink outfit that makes a statement.  Perhaps I'll carry a wagon with a ghetto blaster blasting out the tunes.  Walking for 8 hours, I'll need something to keep me entertained.



LOL!  If you wear that get up and carry tunes you'll keep EVERYONE entertained!

I had a gf do this before and it wiped her out, she went into it thinking ohhhh it'll be a breeze and didn't prepare for it, a bit of an eye opener.

Hope your wife is feeling better now it's over.

Say hello for me and congrats on participating in the walk.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2006)

I will pass on the congrats.  She was feeling pretty tired the past couple of days.  But as you have said, not preparing for a two day 60km will wipe you out.  As I think I told you, she started off great.  Walking 5 days a week, sometimes twice a day.  That, like most of her workout endevours, started to dwindle to a couple of walks a week.    I did laugh when her mom said that if she did it again, she would 'train' for it because you can't expect to finish it painfree without putting a little effort into it.  I just chuckled to myself and said "I told you so"  

Well ... it looks as though we're going to register for next years walk.  I hope they are ready for walking NT style.  I will do my best to make it entertaining.  I am already dreaming up what i will do with my hair.  I think pink is the only colour I haven't braided into my hair.  Looks like I'll get the opportunity to really do it up big time.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Kerry. Just thought I would drop by and say hello since it's been awhile.
Burner, get a life!!!!!!!!!
What's up NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2006)

Mr DG sir ... how are things?

Well Kerry, we are going to sign up for the walk for next year.  Let the games begin.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Hi Kerry. Just thought I would drop by and say hello since it's been awhile.
> Burner, get a life!!!!!!!!!
> What's up NT?


heh....DG...you haven't been to my journal in a while....have you???? I am, at this moment, lucky to be alive, thank you.


Hiya K!

Hey NT! That's awesome what the missus did! It's nice to read about positive things that people are doing to help others!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2006)

...

...








U =


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey K-
U ok? Haven't been here all week...will 'talk' later....be well....


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm alive! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2006)

BritChick said:


> I'm alive! lol


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

BritChick said:


> I'm alive! lol



Good to know, haha.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 28, 2006)

BritChick said:


> I'm alive! lol



   Hang in there!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

good morning!
Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, still trying sort out this mess the hardest part is know where to start - the range of emotions are vast... 

        

... if only I could fast forward a few months I'm sure it can only get easier.

I have a lot of wonderful people around me but I feel so damn alone.

It will get better though, it has to.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2006)

Can I cum join ya baby?? My gf just dumped me! LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL!

Sorry to hear that dg.

Wow, a little overwhelmed here, trying to deal with 'everything' by myself, how to split and separate all the ties that bind, where to live, how I will make extra income... the kids now know, one less thing looming, they are being absolutely wonderful, supportive 100%... they know the score and not much gets past them... not to say it's gonna be easy but at least they are in the know and the lines of communication are open.

Busy checking out townhouses right now... that's my first preference for renting... I need more clients!!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll glady be one if you do massages!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I'll glady be one if you do massages!



No I can only promise that you're pain is my pleasure... seems to be a motto my clients are attaching to me... definately no massages.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2006)

Crap, my neck is killin me!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

BritChick said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sorry to hear that dg.
> 
> ...



What exactly happened?  It sounds like your split up with your husband?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> What exactly happened?  It sounds like your split up with your husband?



Yes, we're separating, this only came out the weekend before last... it's a freaking nightmare and I originally posted a lot of the details but then it got really difficult so I deleted my posts... okay, so I'm a little sketchy right now! lol

It's tough because I still really care for him and I know he loves me but there are health issues and communication issues that can't be worked around.  I kinda need the moral support but too much 'advice' can be a little overwhelming ya know?!

Just trying to figure everything out.

Plus I am walking away with nothing but my two kids (who of course are priceless) but I have to figure out now how to be a single mum and how to make more money because right now I'm only pulling in $2000 a month (summer slackers) and that simply won't cut it!

There's sooooo freaking much to do and a lot right now is riding on whether Rod can assume the mortgage on his own... if not I will have to force him to sell the house and that's where things I dare say will get ugly.

All I want is a clean break, to keep things amicable and to move on with my life in a forward direction.

Come hell or high water we _will_ be fine, but fuck... this is a shitty place to be.

Rod is out of town right now so that makes life a little easier and the tension a little less.

Hey, it could always be worse right.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that.  Sometimes no matter how much you love someone, or how good you are with someone at various times, logistically it can't workout too well.  I hope you either work things out or make the break as clean as possible.  You're resourceful; I'm sure you'll figure it out and do what you must.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  Sometimes no matter how much you love someone, or how good you are with someone at various times, logistically it can't workout too well.  I hope you either work things out or make the break as clean as possible.  You're resourceful; I'm sure you'll figure it out and do what you must.



Thanks CP, appreciate it... you said what I pretty much what I told my kids too - sometimes loving someone just isn't enough.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey lady...well....NT says I should move up North....need a room mate?

Hope you are doing ok. I can't even imagine what you are going thru...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey lady...well....NT says I should move up North....need a room mate?
> 
> Hope you are doing ok. I can't even imagine what you are going thru...



Yes, I need a room mate! lol  Just found a great place but $1240 per month... ouch, I really like this place but not sure I can swing it right now.

I'm sure my cortisol levels are soaring right now and my muscles are just wasting away... at this rate I will likely be able to dress up as a Q-tip for Halloween!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 6, 2006)

BritChick said:


> because right now I'm only pulling in $2000 a month (summer slackers) and that simply won't cut it!



That's Canadian too, so it's actually only like $50 a month.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Yes, I need a room mate! lol Just found a great place but $1240 per month... ouch, I really like this place but not sure I can swing it right now.
> 
> I'm sure my cortisol levels are soaring right now and my muscles are just wasting away... at this rate I will likely be able to dress up as a Q-tip for Halloween!


well...I am gonna be working at the club...so I will be what I am every year I work there: A fat chick magnet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Yes, I need a room mate! lol  Just found a great place but $1240 per month... ouch, I really like this place but not sure I can swing it right now.



Wow ... it's expensive in ole BC.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's Canadian too, so it's actually only like $50 a month.



LOL!  Ain't that the truth.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Wow ... it's expensive in ole BC.



Sure is... I have a few money making ideas... any remarkably not one of them involves porn! (Yet!!)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Sure is... I have a few money making ideas... any remarkably not one of them involves porn! *(Yet!!)*


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Sure is... I have a few money making ideas... any remarkably not one of them involves porn! (Yet!!)



I just wanted to let you know that if one of your money making ideas does eventually include porn, then I am behind you 100%.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Sure is... I have a few money making ideas... any remarkably not one of them involves porn! (Yet!!)


hmmm...a woman with options!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2006)

So here's where it's at right now - I've basically agreed to let Rod assume the mortgage and all debts and walk away with nothing but be debt free.  To me that's a good deal, I want the easy out - I do not want lengthy and costly court battles that only end up lining the pockets of the already wealthy lawyers.  I also don't want to 'fight', can't help it, I'm an amicable type of gal who thrives on harmony and life being rift free.
The way I see it - yes, if I were to get a lawyer and do the 50% of everything deal I'd for sure walk away with something but I don't feel it's worth it.
As long as I am debt free I can stay that way and get on with my life with my two kids.
It looks like Rod will be approved, next step getting Rod to sign a separation agreement and all the necessary paperwork.
I have signed a lease for my new townhome rental and will be moving at the end of October.
Vegas is in two weeks and I can't wait for the down time and time away from the constant dealing of this crap.
It's not 'so' bad and I think it will all come together in the end.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Vegas is in two weeks and I can't wait for the down time and time away from the constant dealing of this crap.
> It's not 'so' bad and I think it will all come together in the end.



...


... Vegas???

(PM Please)


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like a very fair deal to me.  Damn, that is going to make him realize that he acted a fool, haha!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmmm.... guess I could add something to my journal regarding my training and diet occassionally.

Yes, despite everything that's going on I am still training hard as ever.

My arm is pretty much back to 100% strength and pain free - amazing really!  Occassionally I'll get some referred pain - my massage therapist managed to 'nearly' bring me to tears yesterday working on my teres minor and supraspinatus - seriously OUCH!!!  How he expects me to hold a conversation whilst he's doing this I will never know.  I am only seeing him now on an 'as needed' basis due to financial restrictions but thankfully I seem to be not needing it as much now anyway.

I've been on a CKD diet since the beginning of August and have lost 12lbs, I'm now sitting at 156lbs and am pretty happy with my progress... who'd have thought you could lose weight eating bacon and eggs!  This diet was more of an experiment for myself than anything else but I have to say it's been a breeze, I guess my body likes it.  My strength has actually gone up ironically and I really never seem to hit that low energy lathargic stage, instead of doing my carb up every 6 days I now do one every 10 and that seems to work better for me.  I am running this diet until Vegas and then will go and get my blood work done to see how this diet has effected my cholesterol levels, if at all.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey BC! I need to update myself on your life! It sounds like there have been some changes.. 

I hope you're having a great weekend!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2006)

Jenny said:


> Hey BC! I need to update myself on your life! It sounds like there have been some changes..
> 
> I hope you're having a great weekend!!



Hey Jenny - beautiful avi!!! 

Congratulations to you both!  

Ha... you know how you have that banner with Just Married... I wonder if I can get one with Just Separated.  lol

That's basically where I'm at - in the midst of a separation and all that it entails but other than that life is good, certainly can't complain. 

Nice to see you on the boards again.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey good looking!
dang..2 weeks....wish I could be there! 
Hope you are having a good weekend!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

True dedication.  Serious stuff going on in your life, but the badass training continues.  Props to you.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> True dedication.  Serious stuff going on in your life, but the badass training continues.  Props to you.



so true


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay - starting to feel a little burnt out.  All this crap I'm going through is pretty stressful - largely because I am the one who gets to deal with each and every detail from writing up the agreements, dealing with the finances for both of us along with looking into a new place to live and trying to increase my revenue whilst my other half just sits back and lets it all happen, meanwhile I'm still trying to work, be a mum and take care of the dogs.  It seems like every time I make a little head way I come across another road block.

Next week my work schedule is nuts, I've managed to sign up some new clients which is great but fuck... I don't know when I'll get to sleep! lol

The following week is Vegas and I am so damn spent I may just spend the entire time in my hotel room sleeping! lol

Been up since 3:30am writing up programs and dealing with necessary shit... someone sent me this - anyone who can make me smile at 4am in the morning is alright with me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlQKvKtPoI


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

Good to see you haven't lost you sense of humor during a crazy time.  My advice: get some sleep!  Whatever you have to do, make sure you get some kind of half-reasonable amount of sleep!  Rock on amazon woman.  You have the power.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Lady! How's you today?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks CP. 

Burner - A bit under the weather today, cancelled some morning clients after my early morning ones and went back to bed until 2pm - going to train my evening clients and I'm hoping I will feel better soon.  Now is not a good time to be sick.  

How are you doing, what are you doing for work these days, how are you healing?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2006)

cheer up my little Western beauty


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm good...back to the 'norm'...at least for me:
Full time job, trying to get my clients to actually buy homes....and went back to bouncing last weekend.
Hope this will calm down by right after begining of year.
Get some rest and recharge...so u won't get sick....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2006)

Not much new on the home front other than the fact I know that Rod is avoiding dealing with the situation at hand.
I am all set to move on Nov 1 but would like to have a separation agreement in place and all the financial stuff dealt with.  I've express post mailed all the relevant docs to him but got word through the grapevine that though he recieved them Tuesday he hasn't opened them... I can see this is going to be fun.
Other than a little frustration though all is well and I'm feeling pretty good.
I'm determined to enjoy Vegas no matter what so at least I have that to look forward too.
Plus I just signed three new clients.
This is cute...

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1158180121/Monkey_Stop_Motion_Animation

... and why I love both men and monkeys! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

BritChick said:


> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1158180121/Monkey_Stop_Motion_Animation


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>



LOL... strike a nerve???!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

BritChick said:


> LOL... strike a nerve???!



 I would like to take this opportunity to point out that
the representation in question does not necessarily
accurately describe the intimate activities of all Monkeys
and or the participation of any real person or persons
sometimes portrayed by Monkeys


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

Man that sand sculpture was hot!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2006)

WOMAN'S POEM 

Before I lay me down to sleep, 
I pray for a man, who's not a creep, 
One who's handsome, smart and strong. 
One who loves to listen long . 

One who thinks before he speaks, 
One who'll call, not wait for weeks. 
I pray he's gainfully employed, 
When I spend his cash, won't be annoyed. 

Pulls out my chair and opens my door, 
Massages my back and begs to do more. 
Oh! Send me a man who'll make love to my mind, 
Knows what to answer to "how big is my behind?" 

I pray that this man will love me to no end, 
And always be my very best friend. 

MAN'S POEM 

I pray for a deaf-mute nymphomaniac with huge boobs 
who owns a liquor store and a golf course. 
This doesn't rhyme and I don't give a shit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>




Are you saying you're gay MM???  

Very noble of you to come out of the closet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Are you saying you're gay MM???
> 
> Very noble of you to come out of the closet.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

this is getting good....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 21, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Are you saying you're gay MM???
> 
> Very noble of you to come out of the closet.



Unless there is a big black dong on the outside of that closet, MM ain't coming out...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2006)

Heading off to Vegas in about a couple of hours - can't wait!

Separation is a bitch!  Things are moving along and most of the road blocks are out of the way, dealing with a few emotional head games but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Wasn't sure how Rod was going to be or if he'd even come home to watch the kids when I was out of town.  He did say last night that he wants nothing to do with the kids after I leave since they won't be part of his life any more... this is the first time I felt my blood boil, having been 'dad' for 7 years I told him how he'd break their hearts and that he didn't have to be out of their lives and I didn't want him to be.  He responded that he didn't care about 'their' hearts only his and to him we'd be nothing more than fatalities that he knew nothing about... holy fuck, that one gave me the warm fuzzies!  

Anyhow, Taryn my daughter cornered him, it's the first time he's seen her in 5weeks and he wasn't able to give her the cold shoulder - I'm hoping that even after we leave he'll still want a relationship with the kids and that his talk is just that.

I'm stunned at how many of my friends both male and female are pushing me to 'fight' for more when I'm happy to walk away and just be debt free... to me life is too fucking short to battle and war over material things and it will only make things more painful.  I'm happy to just be debt free.

I can head to Vegas now knowing that the separation agreement is signed and that Rod has approval to assume the mortgage, one more month and I'll be out of here and moving on with my life.

I reflect on this without disdain, it's been like a book, a book with many good chapters, some I could have lived without but one I'm glad I got to experience, unfortunately though I did come to the end and suprisingly sooner than I had expected.  The seven years wasn't a waste and Rod still has many great qualities and I will always care about him.

Excited to embrace whatever is around the next corner.

Talk to you all when I get back.

Vegas here I come.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2006)

Very well said Kerry. I'm glad that you are as happy as you can be at this point. It is never easy and there will always be "Moments" when it isn't easy. I do hope Rod will reconsider spending time with the kids. They need it and I think he will too, even though he will not admit it right now. He's hurting and I think you are right, they are just words. Time will tell. Have you decided where you are moving yet?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, renting a 3 bdrm townhouse about 5 mins from where we live now, the rent is a bit high but it's really nice and I think somewhere I will love once settled in.  The next month will be a bit of a headache with all that is entailed in a separation and move but it's nearly there.  Rod is planning on keeping the dogs and he's trying to rent a place on the island for when he's out of town where he can take them... I don't think he has a clue how much he's letting himself in for.

Kids are still going to the same schools for now but there are schools closer, my daughter has already said she is more than willing to change schools in fact she thinks it would be exciting and Keegan said he will if it will make things easier for me... I have great kids!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure what you're like in person, but on this forum, you give me the feeling you are a very strong woman. 

I did find it sad to read about Rod and his take on being dad ... but not many think of the kids in a divorce.  Hopefully he'll have a change of heart. 

Vegas already??  Have a great time!  Be sure to have a few drinks from Coyote Ugly for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey K!
What NT Said!
Dang...kinda wished I coulda taken ya up on that offer for the couch in 'Vegas?
No offer? Ok...wishful thinking!
Have a great time and have some fun!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday baby! Thinking about you............ Hope you had a good time in Vegas.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2006)

You beat me to it ... Happy bday darlin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Kerry, I think you are so wonderful.  I've never had the pleasure of meeting you  but I know you'll be fine and so will the kids.  You remind me of myself when I went divorced my first husband.  Things couldn't have been worse, but things couldn't have turned out better!

I will definitely keep you and the kids in my prayers.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2006)

Happy B-Day, K!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, kind of ironic that I spent the afternoon at Rod's and my lawyers finalizing the transfer of title on the house! 

Oh well, ya do whatcha gotta do right?!

Things are going okay, Rod's behaving for the most part though he tends to blow hot and cold more than I.  I avoid rifts at all costs and refuse to engage in any arguments - they are pointless now anyway.  He even bought me a big bouquet of flowers for my birthday that was sorta bitter sweet as was the hug and kiss that went with them.  I know there is no turning back, for me at least.

Three weeks until I move and trying to finalize all the details.

Going out tonight to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

Missed You - 



Glad things are better!
You will feel empowered on your own! -


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

I kinda just got here to read all of this and I maybe out of line to even respond since I havent been here to read all thats going on, but I feel like I have to get something off of my chest.

I couldnt be someone's father for 7 years and all of a sudden just quit. How could is someone that does this? I was with my wife for about 6 months before I decided to marry her. And half of me didnt only want to marry her because I love her, but because I wanted to make her daughter mine. Since then I have adopted my baby girl and we have had another baby girl. I just cant seem to figure out why someone would turn tail and run after everything. 

Again I am sorry if I stepped on your feet here in your journal, but I wanted to tell you also that I admire you for all you are doing. And moving on and not trying to draw things out for longer than they have to be. Keep your chin up and all will be fine. Best of luck, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> I kinda just got here to read all of this and I maybe out of line to even respond since I havent been here to read all thats going on, but I feel like I have to get something off of my chest.
> 
> I couldnt be someone's father for 7 years and all of a sudden just quit. How could is someone that does this? I was with my wife for about 6 months before I decided to marry her. And half of me didnt only want to marry her because I love her, but because I wanted to make her daughter mine. Since then I have adopted my baby girl and we have had another baby girl. I just cant seem to figure out why someone would turn tail and run after everything.
> 
> Again I am sorry if I stepped on your feet here in your journal, but I wanted to tell you also that I admire you for all you are doing. And moving on and not trying to draw things out for longer than they have to be. Keep your chin up and all will be fine. Best of luck, you will be in my prayers.



Hey DD, I appreciate your feedback.  I don't get it either and I hope that Rod has a change of heart for everyones sake and will at the end of the day consider what impact his actions will have on the kids.

I know that regardless we will all be okay, I will make damn sure of it.  Of course that doesn't mean to say everything will be easy but I do believe in making the best of any situation. 

Thanks again and feel free to step on my toes anytime.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey MM,
Did you get to Vegas?
I only went to the expo Friday, spent the rest of the time kicking back and over indulging and doing stuff that people are supposed to do in Vegas.
Never even managed to hook up with Funky and Ivonne this time.
Had a good time though, hopefully you did too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Hey MM,
> Did you get to Vegas?
> I only went to the expo Friday, spent the rest of the time kicking back and over indulging and doing stuff that people are supposed to do in Vegas.
> Never even managed to hook up with Funky and Ivonne this time.
> Had a good time though, hopefully you did too.



No indulging for me babe, but I was happier for it!  (see my pics)

Where did you stay?


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Hey DD, I appreciate your feedback.  I don't get it either and I hope that Rod has a change of heart for everyones sake and will at the end of the day consider what impact his actions will have on the kids.
> 
> I know that regardless we will all be okay, I will make damn sure of it.  Of course that doesn't mean to say everything will be easy but I do believe in making the best of any situation.
> 
> Thanks again and feel free to step on my toes anytime.



Well me and my wife seperated for like 2 days (seemed like 2 months) and my oldest cried all the time. Never really so much about that (or so she didnt say it was about that), but she could definitly tell something was wrong. Children catch onto those types of things. I wish the best to you and your children. I am now intrigued by your journal and will be following it. Thank you for allowing me to read through. Have a good night.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> No indulging for me babe, but I was happier for it!  (see my pics)
> 
> Where did you stay?



Stayed at the Luxor.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

BritChick said:


> Hey MM,
> Did you get to Vegas?
> I only went to the expo Friday, spent the rest of the time kicking back and over indulging and doing stuff that people are supposed to do in Vegas.
> *Never even managed to hook up with Funky and Ivonne this time.*
> Had a good time though, hopefully you did too.



C
U
N
T


we weren't around much.  WE got there later on friday, went the cirque du sole, then went to the expo for a little bit on sat. (but you weren't there) and then went out with my dad and brother.  then went home.  it was a short trip.  never going back tot he olympia again.  the convention sucked ass and gets worse every year.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

really? It sucked? dam...and I was hoping to make it to next years...(gotta plan ahead, ya know)

How was the cirque de sole? (That was the one w/ the trampolines?) i saw it, (I think) on cable. Looked amazing.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2006)

Yo Kerry!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> _*we weren't around much*_. WE got there later on friday, went the cirque du sole, then went to the expo for a little bit on sat. (but you weren't there) and then went out with my dad and brother. then went home. it was a short trip. _*never going back tot he olympia again*_. *the convention sucked ass and gets worse every year*.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> C
> U
> N
> T
> ...



I know our schedules didn't exactly mesh this year but hey I thought about hooking up with you... that counts right???!  

I only went to the expo on the Friday and that was when the women's pre-judging was... it was dead compared to last year.  I don't think I will go to the Olympia again either, like I say I only saw the expo and blew off my other VIP tickets to spend some time with a friend and I didn't even miss not going.

Not to say I won't do Vegas again but the Olympia has lost my interest for now.

Hope you had a good time whilst you were there.  I went to see Hypnosis Gone Wild this time around... that I have to say was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi dg.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

did they hypnotize you? 
How's the weekend?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2006)

I emailed our British hottie to find out how she was ... and seem was doing well.  I'll let her update you all on the specifics if she chooses to.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

well...she better choose to! been missing her!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...she better choose to! been missing her!



You might be missing her more too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

WHAT???????
she didn't get abducted....did she???? We want details, man!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 28, 2006)

Nah, but I can't tell. She will have to do that! I want to stay alive.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2006)

^


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2006)

She didn't go tranny, did she?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

don't...don't....say that...it would ruin too many fantasies of mine...


Then..get her to post! Or...Risk it, DG..you have a gun..and licensed to kill....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2006)

LMAO, click on her profile and send her an e-mail!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

oooh...now why didn't I think of that????


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, I'm still here... well sorta.
Been busy getting on with my life with my new fiance... uh huh, yep you heard right, hey I don't have time to be fucking around now, I'm a busy gal you know.

Here's the brief sworded version...

I met Michael mid-Oct online in the 'fuck me' section of LavaLife, I was basically bored and curious!  Anyhow it was as I expected for the most part... a bunch of 50 year old guys wanting to jerk off for me... er - no thanks.  I was about to log off when Michael messaged me, we chatted for a bit online but his typing sucked so I ended up calling him, 3 1/2 hours later we said goodnight.  The next day he called and we went for our first date the day after.  It was great but I felt weird having met him where I did and not having moved out of my house yet.  He wanted to see me again and I tried to blow him off with excuses of my tainted past, two ex-husbands - one not quite gone, two kids, him having no kids and me not wanting more and on and on.  After another call of him vetoing every single objection I agreed to see him throughout Oct as 'friends' only, bwhahahahaha, yeah like I could stick to that rule!  He was the guy I took to Vegas with me and it's been a rollercoaster since then.  The kids were in on the engagement proposal and were pushing him to do it early - they truly love him and are already calling him dad!
He's fucking great!  He's so 'normal' and my life has improved for the better 10fold - I'm smitten as are we all.
That's the brief version, of course there are many more details but you get the idea! lol

Here are a few pics from our engagement weekend in Clearwater...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Slow down there partner!  Haha, kidding kidding.  I hope everything works out with Michael.  How's the training biz been?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

um....no pics, hun....


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

She doesn't love us anymore!


----------

